# I'm fustrated....



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I tried to talk with ebay about this.

Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay

This is the saw that disappeared in the mail about a year ago. With the help of Thomas1 and a few others here we replaced the saw with a nicer one. The USPS never paid the claim and I just chalked it up to experience. 

Now it shows up on ebay.....I contacted the seller. He never replied. I contacted ebay and spoke with a lady that barely understood English......she sent me a link to report the item and they refused my report.

#### ebay and the USPS. 

I feel a little better now.


----------



## moody (Jul 20, 2013)

Where is the seller located?

Edit so he's a little far for a drive and talk.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

moody said:


> where is the seller located?



ga


----------



## moody (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> ga



If it were in a 4 hour radius I'd make a visit. But he's a little far for me. Thing's like this is why I don't do business on eBay. You can still report it stolen with the serial number.


----------



## zogger (Jul 20, 2013)

Man, get back to the post office right now! They have actual postal cops. That is obviously one of your saws. The post office cops, man, this is a slam dunk collar for them to at least make a bust. let THEM deal with ebay, they will get someone who speaks english and pays attention. Came with a wad of saws the seller is saying, might uncover a ton of stolen saws, perhaps some insider ring, who knows.

Hopefully you have the serial number recorded, that and along with your sticker..this is handing them a good bust on a silver platter.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 20, 2013)

*Two wrongs don't make a right......*

But why not buy back the saw. And hope that it doesn't get damaged in the mail.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2013)

Man, a good post master like I have here would hair-lip half the country to straight this out for me.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 20, 2013)

Alpharetta is about halfway between Zogger and me. Maybe we could meet up and have a "chat" with the seller.

I know some law enforcement people who probably know some law enforcement people... Anyway, it would be curious to find out how they came upon this saw and what other ones may be in their possession. As stated, this may be some type of "ring" that could be busted. The seller may not have anything to do with it but the "lot seller" may be interesting.

I would continue to pursue it if I were you. Do you have a serial number from the saw? That and a copy of the paper trail trying to "locate" it previously may be useful to someone.


----------



## blue0331 (Jul 20, 2013)

https://postalinspectors.uspis.gov/

They will be happy to have this one. Easy for them. 

B


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 20, 2013)

I trust you have the serial number of the saw and the report that you filed when it went missing. I think that you need to contact the Postal Inspector and advise them that you have located the saw that they lost and would like it back. Alpharetta is a city just north of Atlanta, I would contact the Police Department there and advise that you have located your saw. It is interesting that the seller has a feedback score of 1 and a bunch of items to sell. Wonder if he has been on e-Bay previously under another ID?


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 20, 2013)

Aint that a #####! I dont have the serial number Randy, not sure it would do any good at this point but i will also try to stir up some trouble too.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 20, 2013)

I would be very much surprised if ebay wants anything to do with this. If it didn't cost them anything it's hard to get anything out of them. Even lost future sales don't seem to register with them. It would be better in my opinion to go the police route and then it may take awhile...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't have the serial number. 

The seller made sure it couldn't be seen too.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I tried to talk with ebay about this.
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay
> 
> ...




Hang on there o great mooberizer, If memory serves correctly there is a lost and found (black hole) of the USPS in Georgia. Now, I'm not trying to say he is right but if there is a clearing house in GA then the seller may very well have purchased that saw from an unclaimed freight auction. 

What was the guys user name and address you sold the saw too? If they match then sic'em..........


----------



## olyman (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I tried to talk with ebay about this.
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay
> 
> ...



the usps..NEVER pays any claims..and they are still broke!! been there,,twice..:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 20, 2013)

I bet it ended up in Atlanta ga after the so called lose and was auctioned off by the usps and this guy got it through them for 50.00,,, this is why I HATE usps,, they are nothing but thiefs


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have the serial number.
> 
> The seller made sure it couldn't be seen too.



But it will be there when law enforcement arrives. If it isn't, I think that is prima fascie evidence that something underhanded is amiss. The ad says he bough the saws at auction, if so there may be a string of prior unknown owners.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 20, 2013)

I figured what the heck,, this is the message I just asked the seller,, will see what answer if I get one is

I know that saw,,, what auction did you get it from
thanks


----------



## zogger (Jul 20, 2013)

On the phone with the postal inspectors, give it a whack with those guys. That is an easily identifiable custom saw. "disappeared" from the post office..uh huh. Someone disappeared it.

This is the inspectors job, one of them anyway. Be sure to get a screen grab, too, you can see the sticker clearly.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2013)

olyman said:


> the usps..NEVER pays any claims..and they are still broke!! been there,,twice..:msp_angry::msp_angry:



USPS is too big, too many bureaucrats and yes they are broke. But if you can get the right person to help they will pay a claim. My postmaster has helped me greatly with the few problems I've had. I've ship thousands of packages in the last 12+ years and have had Very few problems.


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 20, 2013)

The more i think about this, the more mad i get. No wonder people go to post offices with automatic weapons and unload. Randy, i'm gonna contact my friend at the post office and see if he can find anything out on Monday.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 20, 2013)

zogger said:


> On the phone with the postal inspectors, give it a whack with those guys. That is an easily identifiable custom saw. "disappeared" from the post office..uh huh. Someone disappeared it.
> 
> This is the inspectors job, one of them anyway. Be sure to get a screen grab, too, you can see the sticker clearly.



+1. The seller might not have a SN tag showing, but that saw's got lots of "character", and plenty of high res images.

Randy, I assume, and I think I read it, that you did a build thread on this saw. I couldn't find it, however. I'd think many of your pics would be able to positively ID that saw. Plastic crack on the AF cover, gouges just below the crack, custom brazed muffler, etc. etc. etc.

Git em! I agree the current seller may not be at fault, but dammit, someone is, and that someone needs to pay.


----------



## boxygen (Jul 20, 2013)

Im not sure the word frustrated does this situation justice. I don't have any skin in the game and I think I'm beyond frustrated just reading about this. I really hope you get some satisfaction from this situation, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## exSW (Jul 20, 2013)

Like I used to say to my old cowdog,"ssssgit 'em boy".


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 20, 2013)

opcorn:


I think someone's in for a mountain sized


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Local law enforcement said to call the FBI......a federal crime has been committed in their opinion. They ain't open on the weekend. 

It's a case of a gone saw.........anyone wanna bet?


----------



## exSW (Jul 20, 2013)

Be sure to get a screen grab, too, you can see the sticker clearly.[/QUOTE]

What he said,NOW.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Local law enforcement said to call the FBI......a federal crime has been committed in their opinion. They ain't open on the weekend.
> 
> It's a case of a gone saw.........anyone wanna bet?



Postal Inspectors office is who you contact.

I sent the seller a question. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Postal Inspectors office is who you contact.
> 
> I sent the seller a question. :msp_biggrin:



I'll try.......reckon they speak English?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

They said I was #### out of luck. :msp_sad:


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 20, 2013)

subbed


----------



## zogger (Jul 20, 2013)

this is a copy from the actual postal inspector website:


"Skip Navigation LinksHome > Contact Us > Phone Us

Phone Us at 1-877-876-2455

The U.S. Postal Inspection Service likes to keep its customers satisfied, and a new call center helps them do that.

Customers and USPS employees nationwide now can dial one toll-free number, rather than looking up individual phone numbers, for the Postal Inspection Service’s many locations.

Callers can reach the appropriate Postal Inspection Service office by dialing 1-877-876-2455 from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. in all time zones, and selecting from these options:

Mail service issues [callers are then directed to 1-800-ASK-USPS (1-800-275-8777)]
Emergency situations
Mail theft or identity theft issues
Mail fraud issues
Postal Inspection Service customer support 

Option No. 2, Emergency situations, is automatically routed to a special operator for assistance if a call is made after business hours."


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 20, 2013)

Randy, do you still have your claim info? I cant find mine but i'm going to bug the sheet out of the usps for the next few weeks just to see what happens. Worst case scenario, i go to jail for threatning to blow up a post office! As for the saw, if he did buy it at a auction, then i guess he is legit on his end. Too bad he doesnt realize what he's got:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I threw the last thing they sent me in the trash Preston.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 20, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> with a score of 1


and that was as a buyer...


----------



## Reyn (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I tried to talk with ebay about this.
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay
> 
> ...



Where was it going when it disappeared? I'm assuming this is a case where you know it wasn't the receiver scamming you? Do you have the serial number? Was it sent with tracking and do you know the last city it was scanned in?


----------



## cheeves (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have the serial number.
> 
> The seller made sure it couldn't be seen too.



Randy a friend of mine , who's retired from the PO, says theft goes on there all the time!! If you put some heat on about this it may help straighten some of the crap that is going on at the PO and Ebay! At least it won't hurt!! Easy enough to do and you may just get your saw back!
I got screwed just recently from a purchase at Ebay! All done with them!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 20, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> got it with a pile of saws and it is the only listed for sale with a score of 1? I smell something.....opcorn:



He has an 036 Pro and some other stuff listed.


----------



## stihlavarna (Jul 20, 2013)

He claims to have acquired yours an 3 others as a lot from an auction feedback rating of 1 (because he bought Breaking Bad DVD) is a total case of buyer beware.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

Randy, please don't give up easy. I so hope this works out for you!


----------



## moody (Jul 20, 2013)

They say it's not right to knock on the doors of people who have wronged you. I almost grabbed a 7 year stint at the blue roof in for doing that. That being said it's worth the extra effort to put pressure on whoever is at fault legally. As nice as it would feel to slap someone it's much cheaper to let uncle Sam do it for you. 

Its not about the money/time that's invested. It's the principal of situation. People shrugged their shoulders for so long now that the USPS/ eBay doesn't care . At least you're not just sitting around shrugging it off. I admire that.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I just got off of the phone with the Atlanta field office of the FBI. They said I should call back Monday. opcorn:


----------



## zogger (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just got off of the phone with the Atlanta field office of the FBI. They said I should call back Monday. opcorn:



How about that postal inspector number? It is their gig, the dissapeared saw poofed in the post office custody.

I am just not seeing you packing an expensive saw so bad it falls out of the box, and then going to lost and found, so..this leads me to think, inside job.

I don't know, just seems like it, so the postal inspectors might be a better more direct choice over the fbi guys.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

zogger said:


> How about that postal inspector number? It is their gig, the dissapeared saw poofed in the post office custody.
> 
> I am just not seeing you packing an expensive saw so bad it falls out of the box, and then going to lost and found, so..this leads me to think, inside job.
> 
> I don't know, just seems like it, so the postal inspectors might be a better more direct choice over the fbi guys.



I called them first.......they said I was #### out of luck.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 20, 2013)

wonder if the post office auctions off lost or unclaimed stuff ? any way to find out if they sold it ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> wonder if the post office auctions off lost or unclaimed stuff ? any way to find out if they sold it ?



I'm sure they do Brian. Here's my issue with the whole thing. They (the USPS) sent me a letter telling me that the saw was in the dead mail center in Memphis TN. I called and tried to speak with a real live person ten times......and never got a straight answer to this question.....Why is it that if you have enough info to tell me where it is then why can you not just send it back?

They gave me the run around and denied my insurance claim. In my opinion the whole thing stank from the beginning. Now it shows up on ebay?????? And the seller will not reply to my queries??????


----------



## young (Jul 20, 2013)

luckily, usps didnt loose your pies:jester:


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They said I was #### out of luck. :msp_sad:



Has been too long since lost?


----------



## machinisttx (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with the other folks here, get the post office and any LE possible involved. Postal fraud and interstate commerce....


Funny thing though...I suggested getting the postal inspectors involved in another thread on here a few days ago and one fellow took it as though I was insulting his mother.


----------



## Whiskers (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe the post office is trying to offset the billion dollars they lose every month by openingan eBay account and selling lost stuff. On a serious note, I hate dealing with the post office, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## zogger (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I called them first.......they said I was #### out of luck.




$%^&&&&#$##! doofuses. 

Time to go over the first contact head on this one.

Hope you can get this squared away.

I got a recent true crime story! Whut the heck..


Boss almost got nailed bad last week, and I was kinda sorta helpful in at least catching one of the perps, accidently.

I operate the tractor here all the time, so everyone who drives in this neighborhood knows me and where I live. So..I am the apparently designated "help, stuck in the ditch" dood around here.

So last week, some guy I know who is a known local untrustworthy type, and some other real young guy came by, truck off in the ditch into our field. Well, OK, I don't want someones truck in the field, told them I would be over in less than an hour and tow them out (real early, hadn't finished my chores yet)

so..I go over there, no guys, just cops and a firetruck. They really want to talk to who was driving this thing, and it is much worse than what the guys described. They blew right across the ditch at high speed, literally snatched two decent small maples right out of the ground. smashed vehicle, air bags popped, etc.. I very quickly established this was NOT my truck, and just being neighborly to come over and help, got nothing else to do with it. So, they want to know where the guys are, I tell them follow me, we convoy around the farm to the house where the questionable dude lives. Young guy sitting in front yard, splits to the woods when he sees the cops, they jump out and catch him, I ID him.

Swell, I think I am done, go over to get diesel, one of the other farmhands there just musta interrupted a burglary in progress, door kicked into a generator room, tools spread out, other stuff at a tractor like they were trying to unhook some equipment to use the tractor, maybe to yank the gate open, who knows. this just went down with the hour. I am, wow, bet this is connected, and tell thenm about the two guys and the smashed truck in the field. timing is just way way too coincidental.

I put 2 and 2 together, decided the skunks most likely involved in both deals happening at the same time.

Go back to the smashed up truck, tow truck there by this time, but he can't winch it out, hung on another tree, so I hook it up and drag it out of the field and down to the road.

I am now telling the cops what just went down with the robbery right there and shazzam, boss finally shows up as well. I tell him, look in the back of the truck, yep, there's one of his chains sitting there along with other obviously burglarized stuff from someplace else, TVs, other electronics, tools what not. There's a security gate, so they were having to hand walk the stuff out to the street.

The young kid got hauled off for theft of the truck, stole it from his stepdad, no license, no tag, DUI, plus they are looking closer at local burglaries.

Boss collected his tools and they are now stored "elsewhere", including two saws that had left the building and were found stashed in the woods on the path out.

The local skunk is apparently skating for now, but we will be watching him closer. I had heard he was bad news, didn't really know the guy, just of him..


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone ever been to a USPS auction? I'm just curious if the stuff is sold in its original packaging? If so, it seems odd that a guy could end up with 3 saws out of thousands(?) of packages.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Randy:
I'm going to bid on that saw. If I get it , will you still guaranty your work ?

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Randy:
> I'm going to bid on that saw. If I get it , will you still guaranty your work ?
> 
> :msp_rolleyes:



Yep......for you I would. You are one of my heroes Frank.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is a question I have, it is obvious the saw in question has dust and chips around the clutch/sprocket area. My question is do you ship saws out like that or has it been used since you shipped said saw. 

*****I really don't think it matters if you ship with a little dust on it but the answer may provide a clue*****


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Here is a question I have, it is obvious the saw in question has dust and chips around the clutch/sprocket area. My question is do you ship saws out like that or has it been used since you shipped said saw.
> 
> *****I really don't think it matters if you ship with a little dust on it but the answer may provide a clue*****



It's been used a bit.......look at the cut in the MMWS decal. I ship them clean in most cases.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 20, 2013)

I was unaware that the saw was "found" at an USPS facility during its travels. I suspect the Postal Service will claim they gave you notice of its location and you failed to retrieve it. There is probably a 400 document that describes how you do it and how they dispose of it if it is unclaimed. I am sure they held it for a period of time and then disposed of it. Of course, they just could have returned to us as easily.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I was unaware that the saw was "found" at an USPS facility during its travels. I suspect the Postal Service will claim they gave you notice of its location and you failed to retrieve it. There is probably a 400 document that describes how you do it and how they dispose of it if it is unclaimed. I am sure they held it for a period of time and then disposed of it. Of course, they just could have returned to us as easily.



My brother sent an 036 Pro via USPS to me to repair for him. It disappeared somewhere along the way from NC. They found reason after reason to deny his claim too. The latest was this.... They sent me a letter telling me to take the parcel to my local PO for inspection. I wrote them back and told them that I could not because the parcel never arrived. They turned down his claim because I didn't comply with their instructions. 

I use FedEx now.......to hell with USPS.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 20, 2013)

To hell with UPS too i had a Techlite bar get as far a Maumee,OH and never left the facility and all UPS said was we'll look into it and that was 5 months ago and still no word on my bar,but the shipper did return my money after seeing it stuck in OH so i'm not worried about it. I bought one from TK instead and saved money in the end.


----------



## morewood (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a true dislike of thieves......and anything involving as much government red tape as the USPS. That being said, what is the saw worth? Gotta know what to bid, I would do the local pick-up thing myself?:smile2:

Shea


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 20, 2013)

Not to rain on this bummer parade, and I do sincerely sympathize with the frustration factor, but...

Seems like the only thing missing in this unfortunate drama (aside from the saw) is enough appropriate documentation and legal support to substantiate the claim as the "slam dunk" others seem to think it should be. If it isn't worth hiring a high end lawyer (on principal alone) to do the heavy lifting required to initiate the process of getting it all sorted out based upon the "evidence" available, consider yourself just as screwed today as you felt the day you found out the saw was "lost" in the first place....., and head on down the road.

No serial number? No paper trail detail? No joy.

Just a shame ya had ta wind up seein' it on ebay of all places....sorta like runnin' across your high school sweetheart while casually perusing the latest free online "art films".

Sucks, man. I feel for ya like everyone else.

But as suggested, keep on hammerin' the authorities with what ya have as evidence and see where it goes. Ya may just end up with exactly the right kind of investigator to shake the right bushes if you're gonna continue pursuing the matter yourself.

And as already suggested as well, up the ladder on the phone call intake screening process pecking order is where ya need to go regardless of the agency you're dealing with if you're gonna keep goin' at it without "official legal" support.

Crime(s) has/have been committed, here. Just need to provide enough evidence to the right authorities to go get the bad guys..., even if the bad guys ARE the USPS.

Best of luck.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 20, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> To hell with UPS too i had a Techlite bar get as far a Maumee,OH and never left the facility and all UPS said was we'll look into it and that was 5 months ago and still no word on my bar,but the shipper did return my money after seeing it stuck in OH so i'm not worried about it. I bought one from TK instead and saved money in the end.



Seems as if the "Pony Express" in it's days wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> To hell with UPS too i had a Techlite bar get as far a Maumee,OH and never left the facility and all UPS said was we'll look into it and that was 5 months ago and still no word on my bar,but the shipper did return my money after seeing it stuck in OH so i'm not worried about it. I bought one from TK instead and saved money in the end.



USP or USPS?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 20, 2013)

sunfish said:


> usp or usps?



ups


----------



## sunfish (Jul 20, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> ups



Gottcha. UPS sucks for me too!

Still, USPS has been the best of the big 3 shippers for me.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Gottcha. UPS sucks for me too!
> 
> Still, USPS has been the best of the big 3 shippers for me.


 
One year ago I would never have believed this.......but FedEx has been great for me so far.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 20, 2013)

...and with Fedex your boxes don't get beat to chit like UPS.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> ...and with Fedex your boxes don't get beat to chit like UPS.



The guy that delivers for FedEx asked me why I didn't ship with them.......I said "well I saw this video on youtube". He says "not the video of the guy throwing the TV over the fence?". I was like "well yeah, that video". He tells me that because of that video they were now probably the best in the business.


----------



## 50blues (Jul 20, 2013)

All depends on where you live. I ordered some parts from jegs. The delivery person didn't deliver them for 2 days. On their website it said, no delivery attempt made. 2 days in a row. that sucks.

My ups driver will come by as late as 9pm to deliver a package, this guy quit at 5.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I got a reply from the seller.....


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jul 20, 2013)

Good or bad?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Good or bad?



He swears he bought it......I don't doubt that. We'll see where it ends up.


----------



## luckydad (Jul 20, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:


Mastermind said:


> I got a reply from the seller.....


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 20, 2013)

is it time for a road trip?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> is it time for a road trip?



That's exactly what I was about to say


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm gonna see if he can help me back track it...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna see if he can help me back track it...



tell him that the FBI agent in charge of this case would appreciate that


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> tell him that the FBI agent in charge of this case would appreciate that



He says he bought it at a USPS auction......there's nothing I can really do about it I guess.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna see if he can help me back track it...



He's your best friend right now. As long as he doesn't feel threatened, you may receive the cooperation to get to the bottom of the whole debacle.

And he may also be reading this...

Don't be reluctant to involve the authorities even though this guy has made contact.

It is what it is.


----------



## RiverRocket (Jul 20, 2013)

It's no wonder UPS loses stuff....They just throw things on my porch and leave..I couldn't believe it one day when i got home and my Thompson Center Fire Storm Muzzle Loader was laying on the front porch. Hell anyone could have just walked off with it.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He says he bought it at a USPS auction......there's nothing I can really do about it I guess.



I would hope that's not the case. Your/Preston's property went missing while in the USPS' possession. Neither of you was reimbursed for the loss. USPS sold the property for a profit. 

Seems the property was in their possession long enough to auction it off, but they denied a claim that they lost it?

PM inbound.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He says he bought it at a USPS auction......there's nothing I can really do about it I guess.



Demand to see that paper trail.


----------



## DSS (Jul 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I would hope that's not the case. Your/Preston's property went missing while in the USPS' possession. Neither of you was reimbursed for the loss. USPS sold the property for a profit.
> 
> Seems the property was in their possession long enough to auction it off, but they denied a claim that they lost it?
> 
> PM inbound.



Are you gonna go all Barney Fife on us?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Demand to see that paper trail.



Good idea.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 20, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Demand to see that paper trail.



absofragginlutely!


----------



## showrguy (Jul 20, 2013)

randy,
i think you aughta turm this case over to brad, the "chain saw investigator" 
aka csi...
it ain't like he never solved a chainsaw theft case before !!!!
in fact, i think he has a 100% recovery record too ?!!


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 20, 2013)

well the moron won't answer my question


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm thinking that Randy might have better luck if we all didn't bug the seller. Just a thought.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe something good will come of this.


----------



## stihlonlynow (Jul 20, 2013)

*lower the price*



morewood said:


> I have a true dislike of thieves......and anything involving as much government red tape as the USPS. That being said, what is the saw worth? Gotta know what to bid, I would do the local pick-up thing myself?:smile2:
> 
> Shea



Can't you ask the seller a question? Tell him you heard its hot. Or better yet get one of your buddies to do it and ask for the serial number at the same time. If nothing else you can buy it cheap....cause all bidders will see the question right?
Let me know if I can help....I have an eBay account and hate thieves too. Pm me if y'all want to set this up.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

Questions and answers to them only show up if the sellers chooses for them to. It's not automatic.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

I've wasted time on this three different times........I should wash my hands of it.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He says he bought it at a USPS auction......there's nothing I can really do about it I guess.



Then where'd the sawdust come from?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 20, 2013)

I would hope the seller would pull the saw off Ebay by now. it isn't hard to contact ebay and do this as a precaution since this is stolen property, one way or another. So, he bought it at a usps auction, irrelevant. It seems there is something extremely fishy going on at the post office. Perhaps the FBI does need to get involved come Monday.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm thinking that Randy might have better luck if we all didn't bug the seller. Just a thought.



Or...., you could break out yo badass blue spandex super-hero suit (w/stylish cape) and jes go git da saw from da bad guy.

(OK. I'll go now.)


----------



## Gologit (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've wasted time on this three different times........I should wash my hands of it.



No, if you quit...they win. And they'll probably pull the same stunt on somebody else. Hang in there. PM me if you want.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 20, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No, if you quit...they win. And they'll probably pull the same stunt on somebody else. Hang in there. PM me if you want.



Well Bob.....neither Preston nor I have a receipt or the serial number. I can see that the saw has been used though...... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's been used a bit.......look at the cut in the MMWS decal. I ship them clean in most cases.



WoW! The world just got smaller finding your saw on Ebay.

I was going to mention the scratch in your sticker.







Since that one worked....

Looks like new bar nuts! Added value!:msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Or...., you could break out yo badass blue spandex super-hero suit (w/stylish cape) and jes go git da saw from da bad guy.
> 
> (OK. I'll go now.)



I have been known to recover a stolen chainsaw before. *C*hain*S*aw *I*nvestigator Randy......Get 'R Done!!!


----------



## husq2100 (Jul 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm thinking that Randy might have better luck if we all didn't bug the seller. Just a thought.



Exactly, if the seller thinks he is getting ganged up on or going to have problems he will just walk. The guy probably did buy it legit so give him the benfit of the doubt and let him and Randy work on it.

Randy, and others, when shipping within the USA using USPS, what services are you using when things go bad? does this service have a tracking number etc? I have no idea why its so bad internally, I have used USPS literally over 100 times from the USA to AUS with 100% success. I have also had good dealings with DHL from Amazon.

best of luck mate


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jul 20, 2013)

i hear alot of this type of frustration. i work for UPS, and we lose alot of business to fed ex and usps, because they are cheaper. then about 6 months later, we get the business back because of their terrible tracking system and unwillingness to pay claims.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 20, 2013)

If you have enough photo documentation, you might try to raise the interest of a TV 'Watchdog' reporter who would like to take on USPS and eBay for 'the little guy'. Stolen goods connection between USPS and eBay could raise their interest.

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 20, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Or...., you could break out yo badass blue spandex super-hero suit (w/stylish cape) and jes go git da saw from da bad guy.
> 
> (OK. I'll go now.)



View attachment 305278


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> View attachment 305278



Hey, I resemble that!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, I resemble that!



I really hope you don't see a resemblance here Brad:msp_unsure:


----------



## Reyn (Jul 20, 2013)

I know of an instructor for the NRA who sent a 1500-2000 dollar scope to a FBI instructor/agent. It was "lost" by USPS. They failed to pay despite insurance coverage also. They went up the chain to someone in Washington DC and still didnt get anything done.

I remember them telling us this during an instructor class and I remember thinking ..damn, if they can't get it done ..who could? They discovered that USPS pays like 2 percent of all claims submitted.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 20, 2013)

Reyn said:


> I know of an instructor for the NRA who sent a 1500-2000 dollar scope to a FBI instructor/agent. It was "lost" by USPS. They failed to pay despite insurance coverage also. They went up the chain to someone in Washington DC and still didnt get anything done.
> 
> I remember them telling us this during an instructor class and I remember thinking ..damn, if they can't get it done ..who could? They discovered that USPS pays like 2 percent of all claims submitted.



There's simply no way that they're not at fault 98% of the time. That is straight up organized crime!


----------



## Reyn (Jul 20, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> There's simply no way that they're not at fault 98% of the time. That is straight up organized crime!



I agree.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

This just sucks. Saw it when it was first put on eBay and posted it in the saw it on eBay/ Craigslist thread.

Well if all else fails lets just buy it! I will donate $20.00 to the cause. Lets get someone, one person to bid on this and get it back to its rightful owner!


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> This just sucks. Saw it when it was first put on eBay and posted it in the saw it on eBay/ Craigslist thread.
> 
> Well if all else fails lets just buy it! I will donate $20.00 to the cause. Lets get someone, one person to bid on this and get it back to its rightful owner!



The rightful owner(s) would be the person(s) (such as thomas1) who replaced the saw originally out of their own pocket.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> The rightful owner(s) would be the person(s) (such as thomas1) who replaced the saw originally out of their own pocket.



Damn right! Lets return the favor and get it back!

I got $20.00 on it!

Heck the more people we get, the less it will cost. Say it goes for $300. Thirty guys saying they will help, it only cost each of the 30 guys a $10 donation to get the saw back.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 21, 2013)

usps seems to be the only company I have had issues with. DHL have been good but they are so bloody expensive and have stupid COD charges. to the point where they will hold my package in the next city away from me (which is an hour and a half drive) until I drive there and pay the COD charges (that kind of sounds like an issue). there is never a true delivery for me with DHL. I think my best experiences have been with fedex and ups. I can always expect it to show up but it costs me a little more and I have to drive an hour and a half just to send it. even with usps I seem to always come out on top even though there have been some frustrating instances. as soon as I notify Canada post they usually eat them alive for me and I always end up with my money back. I have shipped a lot of stuff through the government mailing system just because of costs. it seems when I ship from Canada and the package arrives in the us, goes missing somehow, I get covered by Canada post. if something gets shipped to me it goes missing before it crosses the boarder if it goes missing. I contact Canada post and somehow I get my money back. it's weird because a lot of times I don't even have insurance on the package but it still works out. sounds to me like usps are just a bunch of crooks.


----------



## scallywag (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is my tale of Ebay chainsaw woe. I bid and won on a Lightning S. seller requests direct deposit into his bank account. I follow these instructions and let the seller know money is in his account. No acknowledgement. A week later still no acknowledgement. So, after a dozen emails still no reply. Now, the postage time on this saw would have been 10 days tops. As it was a cash transaction, Ebay said there was nothing they could do to help. After another a week of ignored emails I spoke to a solicitor who said this was theft by deception. So I take this to the local cops, give them the details of the transaction, only to be told that because the seller lives in a different state that there is nothing they can do. It was not until the solicitor pointed out to the cops that the money was deposit at a bank branch in my state, that the local cops put enough pressure on their interstate counterparts to act. Then after 7 weeks, out of the blue, the saw turns up at the post office. No explanations, no reasons and no paperwork. That is the last time I will put any money in anyones account for saws or parts. Even though the seller had 100% positive feedback I wonder how many times he has pulled this [email protected] and got away with it!!


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 21, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> The rightful owner(s) would be the person(s) (such as thomas1) who replaced the saw originally out of their own pocket.



I just assumed that everyone knew that, and posting it was not necessary.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 21, 2013)

I had sent the guy a message as I posted earlier in this thread,, still no response back from him,, i'm surprised he hasn't pulled the auction yet,,, if you guys want to do what lowvolt said,, I would be in for 20 since I am having a good year with grass cutting


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> This just sucks. Saw it when it was first put on eBay and posted it in the saw it on eBay/ Craigslist thread.
> 
> Well if all else fails lets just buy it! I will donate $20.00 to the cause. Lets get someone, one person to bid on this and get it back to its rightful owner!



No need for that.....



Jacob J. said:


> The rightful owner(s) would be the person(s) (such as thomas1) who replaced the saw originally out of their own pocket.



Exactly.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

i'm willing to pitch in, but how can we organize this? in other words some one will have to be in charge.


----------



## B Harrison (Jul 21, 2013)

Well Randy is in charge, so don't get ahead of him.
Hopefully he can work something out with the ebaay seller. The right thing for that guy is to remove the listing and let Randy get the saw for his cost. That way if he is legit he doesn't lose money, and this business can be made right between the three men involved.

Good Luck


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

I think you are right, whatever Randy decides we should back him.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Tom and I do a lot of trading and swapping.......right now I'm deeeeeep in dept to him. 

I traded my MS460 build off winner for a saw to replace this one. Tom also sent me a 394......between the two I made Preston a saw that was pretty nice. 

The seller has no plans to do anything aside from sell the saw for whatever it brings I'm pretty sure. If I wanted the saw bad enough I'd just buy it back......it's more about the principle of the whole thing.....

I appreciate what you guys are thinking about here, but it ain't necessary.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> I think you are right, whatever Randy decides we should back him.



I ain't gettin behind him, I've heard some of Jon's stories..........

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Whiskers (Jul 21, 2013)

The eBay seller probably thinks your full of it, especially if he acquired it on the up and up. There's a lot of wack jobs on both sides of eBay.


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> I ain't gettin behind him, I've heard some of Jon's stories..........
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You'd probly be better off behind him than in front of him. 

Just sayin. 

Who knows what kind of shape that saws in now anyway. Could be scored, even seized, who knows. Its obviously been used.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Who knows what kind of shape that saws in now anyway. Could be scored, even seized, who knows. Its obviously been used.


That's what makes me say this needs to be pursued fully. The seller claims he bought it at a USPS auction. Obviously, Randy didn't ship it in its current condition. If the USPS "lost" it, then let it sit in a dead package warehouse, and then put it up for auction, how did it get used? Either the seller is lying about the auction, or he used the saw after purchasing it, or... it just doesn't add up.

If it were me I'd probably pursue it with the authorities, but then again I have nothing better to do. In the end it's Randy's call on how far to take it.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Icedogs28 said:


> i hear alot of this type of frustration. i work for UPS, and we lose alot of business to fed ex and usps, because they are cheaper. then about 6 months later, we get the business back because of their terrible tracking system and unwillingness to pay claims.



No disrespect intended, but I've heard horror stories from people trying to get UPS to pay a claim. I've also had my own problems with UPS leaving packages that required a signature on someones front porch without even knocking to see if anyone was home. One case of leaving one on a neighbors front porch and another lost for a few days. These were expensive and insured items, shipped overnight with UPS.

I've also had issues with Fed Ex. But the one service I can always count on is USPS Express overnight Mail. Priority isn't quite as dependable, but have only lost one package of the 2000-3000 or so I've shipped in the last 10 years.

Also packaging and labeling is very important! I've received stuff before that looked like a 6 year old packed it and wounder how in the hell it ever got to me!!!


----------



## heyduke (Jul 21, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> don't quit. Mail theft is a federal offense, call the FBI, you have been robbed and E-bay is becoming an accomplice. Go get em....:msp_sad:
> 
> That saw is yours, the seller has received stolen property. Call the local police and Sherriff where the saw is located and have them go grab it for you and hold it for evidence. The guy is running a theft ring using e-bay as a partner.



i wouldn't waste my time with the fbi, but you might find that the postal inspection service would be intersted.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

heyduke said:


> i wouldn't waste my time with the fbi, but you might find that the postal inspection service would be intersted.



The inspection service told me I was #### out of luck.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> That's what makes me say this needs to be pursued fully. The seller claims he bought it at a USPS auction. Obviously, Randy didn't ship it in its current condition. If the USPS "lost" it, then let it sit in a dead package warehouse, and then put it up for auction, how did it get used? Either the seller is lying about the auction, or he used the saw after purchasing it, or... it just doesn't add up.
> 
> If it were me I'd probably pursue it with the authorities, but then again I have nothing better to do. In the end it's Randy's call on how far to take it.



The seller has stopped replying since I asked for proof that it was bought at a USPS auction.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The seller has stopped replying since I asked for proof that it was bought at a USPS auction.



Time to round up the posse and head south.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Time to round up the posse and head south.



I'll just call the Atlanta field office in the morning and see if someone could investigate.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The inspection service told me I was #### out of luck.



I have to wonder if too much time has gone by since lost? 

And no paper work? 

And who is answering the phone on a weekend?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I have to wonder if too much time has gone by since lost?
> 
> And no paper work?
> 
> And who is answering the phone on a weekend?



They just have this standard answer.........I'm sorry. 

They never pay claims.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They just have this standard answer.........I'm sorry.
> 
> They never pay claims.



Sorry Randy, I know of a few folks who have had claims paid. 

Granted it's not easy and you have to follow the rules to a T, but they will pay. 

Like I said earlier, it really helps if you have a good person at your local office that will take your side and help get it done.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Randy, do you remember when it went missing?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it was in June of last year.

Don I did everything they asked me too. The reason they finally refused to pay was because I could not provide a receipt for the saw. Now why would I have a sales receipt for Preston's saw? 

They are in the business of screwing poor folks over......


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

My local office is a one room, one employee PO. I'm her best customer and she looks out for me. I had a box go missing once, a 44 lb flat rate Priority box of high carbon tool steel (I shipped over 25,000 lbs of this stuff through this tiny PO in a 5 year period). 

I had no luck tracking it on my computer. She said she would find it, she found that the rural carrier that was to deliver it was disgruntled and had chunked the box off the side of the road somewhere, then got fired the next day for a number of things. 

I never got the box back and had to replace it. Didn't have insurance on it and it wasn't a big loss. Point is, this lady was able to find out what happened, even with the so called crappy tracking system.

USPS in general is F-ed up, but a person can learn how to make it work.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> My local office is a one room, one employee PO. I'm her best customer and she looks out for me. I had a box go missing once, a 44 lb flat rate Priority box of high carbon tool steel (I shipped over 25,000 lbs of this stuff through this tiny PO in a 5 year period).
> 
> I had no luck tracking it on my computer. She said she would find it, she found that the rural carrier the was to deliver it was disgruntled and had chunked the box off the side of the road somewhere, then got fired the next day for a number of things.
> 
> ...



I tickled that you have good luck with the bastards. After two claims went unpaid for BS reasons I've come to believe they are not to be trusted with anything.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe you already state this, but was it sent Parcel Post or Priority Mail?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

this thread has me wondering about the saws i'v bought at auction. I suppose it is questionable were exactly they did come from. i'd hate to think I bought some poor fellows stolen saw.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think it was in June of last year.
> 
> Don I did everything they asked me too. The reason they finally refused to pay was because I could not provide a receipt for the saw. Now why would I have a sales receipt for Preston's saw?
> 
> They are in the business of screwing poor folks over......



Randy, I feel for ya man. I don't agree with the "receipt" thing, but it's a known fact that they will not paid anything without a receipt. I usually write my own, or print a paypal receipt, just in case, but have never needed to file for a claim.

Just trying to help, Because in your business you are and will be shipping a bunch of saws. You will have the same problem with Fed Ex and UPS when filling a claim.

One thing I did was get a insurance policy on what I sell. This way my stuff is covered everywhere and it cost less than insurance from any of the carriers.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

treeslayer2003 said:


> this thread has me wondering about the saws i'v bought at auction. I suppose it is questionable were exactly they did come from. i'd hate to think I bought some poor fellows stolen saw.


While I haven't scored any saws off eBay yet, on the few I've been interested in the first thing I look for in the pics is a S/N plate. If it isn't legible, I ask the seller for it. If they can't or won't provide it, I move on. 

This doesn't assure I won't be buying suspect items, but it at least helps IMHO.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

the saws I bought are from a local public auction, no way to check during a real time auction.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Randy, I feel for ya man. I don't agree with the "receipt" thing, but it's a known fact that they will not paid anything without a receipt. I usually write my own, or print a paypal receipt, just in case, but have never needed to file for a claim.
> 
> Just trying to help, Because in your business you are and will be shipping a bunch of saws. You will have the same problem with Fed Ex and UPS when filling a claim.
> 
> One thing I did was get a insurance policy on what I sell. This way my stuff is covered everywhere and it cost less than insurance from any of the carriers.



I learned a similiar lesson the hard way in working with PayPal and their Seller Protection program. Play by their rules and you're golden. Don't, and you're screwed. Bottom line, it sucks!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I tickled that you have good luck with the bastards. After two claims went unpaid for BS reasons I've come to believe they are not to be trusted with anything.



USPS insurance pretty much sucks. But if done right they will reluctantly pay. 

They move a lot of stuff around the county and 99%+/- of it gets delivered. I just happen to have a very good postmaster that enjoys helping here customers. I know damn well that she is a rare person in the USPS!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

It sucks to be taken advantage of by someone/something so much bigger and powerful than you are. The little guy is helpless against anything they want to do. IMHO, it's organized crime.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Just trying to help, Because in your business you are and will be shipping a bunch of saws. You will have the same problem with Fed Ex and UPS when filling a claim.


In the real world I'm a shipping manager at a $25 million dollar a year company. We use UPS and FedEx exstensively and have never had a problem with claims (though they will stand behind their $100 liability limit if you don't insure). The reason is the scanning. The USPS does not scan every parcel (I believe it's only Priority), Big Brown and FedEx do. They know when a package goes missing and can usually pinpoint where it disappeared. May not always get found, but in those case they have NEVER denied a claim.

Here's an interesting FedEx story from a few years back. We sent a package of sample product to our sales office in Hong Kong. The plane went down in the Pacific somewhere between Anchorage and HK. We were immediately notified that our package was on that flight and all we had to do was fill in the amount on the included claim form while the shipping charges were automatically credited. Since it was a sample with little value, we didn't file the claim. About 6 months later, the FedEx guy delivered an obviously water damaged package that reaked... it was our lost sample recovered from the crash!


----------



## Philbert (Jul 21, 2013)

I have bought bicycles from Police unclaimed property auctions - pretty sure they were stolen at some point and unclaimed. 

Some things are hard to track. Some people don't bother to report or follow up. Some things get moved to the next town over where there is no record of the stolen report. This does not sound like the case with Mastermind's saw where the PO is refusing to honor their insurance commitment at the least. I would be ballistic over that (or if I was the guy who bought the stolen BobCat at auction in another thread).

When I get something significant at auction, I keep notes, receipt, etc., in case I ever encounter the 'original owner' or the Police have questions. If I 'score' something special at a garage sale or off of CL I also try to make a note of the address, date, etc.

Don't want to screw someone over, but don't want to get screwed at the other end either.

Philbert


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It sucks to be taken advantage of by someone/something so much bigger and powerful than you are. The little guy is helpless against anything they want to do. IMHO, it's organized crime.



Get ya a friend at your local PO, smaller the PO the better. Try to deal with that same person every time you go in. They can do stuff we can't do. They can track stuff we can't. 

Or figure out how to make UPS or Fed Ex work for ya.

It's my business to get stuff to my customers. I take full responsibility and learn the best way to get it done...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Maybe you already state this, but was it sent Parcel Post or Priority Mail?



Priority....

Yeah......I wish I had never seen this saw on ebay. I've had a hard time concentrating on work since I saw it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Get ya a friend at your local PO, smaller the PO the better. Try to deal with that same person every time you go in. They can do stuff we can't do. They can track stuff we can't.
> 
> Or figure out how to make UPS or Fed Ex work for ya.
> 
> It's my business to get stuff to my customers. I take full responsibility and learn the best way to get it done...



You keep saying that Don.......but the local Postmaster even rode out here to my place and spoke with me about this claim......it did no good. Once it goes beyond just looking thru the system for a tracking number and onto claims their hands are tied. At one point she was even told to stop calling them about it. 

Believe me.......we have tried everything.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> In the real world I'm a shipping manager at a $25 million dollar a year company. We use UPS and FedEx exstensively and have never had a problem with claims (though they will stand behind their $100 liability limit if you don't insure). The reason is the scanning. The USPS does not scan every parcel (I believe it's only Priority), Big Brown and FedEx do. They know when a package goes missing and can usually pinpoint where it disappeared. May not always get found, but in those case they have NEVER denied a claim.
> 
> Here's an interesting FedEx story from a few years back. We sent a package of sample product to our sales office in Hong Kong. The plane went down in the Pacific somewhere between Anchorage and HK. We were immediately notified that our package was on that flight and all we had to do was fill in the amount on the included claim form while the shipping charges were automatically credited. Since it was a sample with little value, we didn't file the claim. About 6 months later, the FedEx guy delivered an obviously water damaged package that reaked... it was our lost sample recovered from the crash!


That's a good Fed Ex story!

USPS does track all packages now, but the average person can't access the tracking without paying a small fee, was delivery conformation, but I think that has changed now? I can track my stuff. 

UPS and Fed Ex are commercial oriented. USPS is consumer oriented. There is overlap here. UPS and FedEx are going to take care of there 'good' commercial customers like gold!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You keep saying that Don.......but the local Postmaster even rode out here to my place and spoke with me about this claim......it did no good. Once it goes beyond just looking thru the system for a tracking number and onto claims their hands are tied. At one point she was even told to stop calling them about it.
> 
> Believe me.......we have tried everything.



That was the rest of the story I was looking for. Dang Randy it's like pulling teeth to get info out of ya man! :msp_wink:

Don't know what to say about that. Guess it comes down to the receipt thing.

From now on make a receipt for every saw you ship.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> That was the rest of the story I was looking for. Dang Randy it's like pulling teeth to get info out of ya man! :msp_wink:
> 
> Don't know what to say about that. Guess it comes down to the receipt thing.
> 
> *From now on make a receipt for every saw you ship.*



It would be sort of fraudulent to make receipts for saws I didn't buy wouldn't it? :msp_unsure:


----------



## dooby (Jul 21, 2013)

opcorn:


Mastermind said:


> It would be sort of fraudulent to make receipts for saws I didn't buy wouldn't it? :msp_unsure:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It would be sort of fraudulent to make receipts for saws I didn't buy wouldn't it? :msp_unsure:


The saw was lost after you shipped it back to the owner, right? Was there no receipt for that? Payment record? Anything?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Get ya a friend at your local PO, smaller the PO the better. Try to deal with that same person every time you go in. They can do stuff we can't do. They can track stuff we can't.
> 
> Or figure out how to make UPS or Fed Ex work for ya.
> 
> It's my business to get stuff to my customers. I take full responsibility and learn the best way to get it done...



I hear what you're saying, but going into the PO doesn't work for me. Either their online service are reliable, or it's no good for me. My main beef with USPS is their useless "tracking", because you can't track anything with it. They are decades behind in their technology.


----------



## importjunk (Jul 21, 2013)

Theft can be an issue, but most "lost" package problems are caused by a detached to defaced address label.

Always place a shipping label inside any package, attached to the mdse. if possible. If something happens to the package label, the second label will usually get your stuff to the correct destination. There will be a delay, most USPS employees are not permitted to open and inspect parcels.

Oh and like most big companies, some of us are bastards, some aren't.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It would be sort of fraudulent to make receipts for saws I didn't buy wouldn't it? :msp_unsure:



No, it's just a receipt to show the value of what you are shipping. It's not a purchase receipt. 
It shouldn't be hard for guys to send you and copy of the receipt when they send to saw though.

I've been through this with my post master and she said any receipt will work. Needs to be official lookin I'd think.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Priority....
> 
> Yeah......I wish I had never seen this saw on ebay. I've had a hard time concentrating on work since I saw it.



I can understand. It's like opening an old wound. At some point, it's simply not worth the stress and frustration. As much as I'd want to see justice, I can totally understand that


----------



## B Harrison (Jul 21, 2013)

Not really, just make a record of a saw and the numbers and when you get it in, then amend that record with what was done and who it goes out to, and of coarse a parcel ID, it sounds like a bit of work, but it will only take a few seconds per saw when you get used to it. 

I am un packaging mine to write down the serial #, 
This is really a rotten situation and it looks like its bothering 5-10 of us a lot today as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> The saw was lost after you shipped it back to the owner, right? Was there no receipt for that? Payment record? Anything?



I do a lot of saws for trade. I don't even remember the exact deal Preston and I had. Thing is the USPS wanted proof of the saws value. I send them details about the saw and even had a member that is a lawyer write them a letter on their letterhead stating the saws value. 

I was not going to make a bogus receipt.......I would rather have the claim denied than to have to make a fake receipt. 

I insured the parcel for x amount......they lost it. Why would I need any proof of anything? 

They did my brother exactly the same way.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I hear what you're saying, but going into the PO doesn't work for me. Either their online service are reliable, or it's no good for me. My main beef with USPS is their useless "tracking", because you can't track anything with it. They are decades behind in their technology.



I can track all my packages with USPS. Ya just got to do what works for you!

If I lived in a more populated area and had to stand in line at the PO. I would not use them!


----------



## Philbert (Jul 21, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Here's an interesting FedEx story from a few years back. We sent a package of sample product to our sales office in Hong Kong. The plane went down in the Pacific somewhere between Anchorage and HK. . . . About 6 months later, the FedEx guy delivered an obviously water damaged package that reaked... it was our lost sample recovered from the crash!



Didn't I see this in a Tom Hanks movie? Are you that hot hippie chick?

(Philbert)


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I can track all my packages with USPS. Ya just got to do what works for you!
> 
> If I lived in a more populated area and had to stand in line at the PO. I would not use them!



So USPS has real-time online tracking that's available to the public, just like UPS and FedEx?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I do a lot of saws for trade. I don't even remember the exact deal Preston and I had. Thing is the USPS wanted proof of the saws value. I send them details about the saw and even had a member that is a lawyer write them a letter on their letterhead stating the saws value.
> 
> I was not going to make a bogus receipt.......I would rather have the claim denied than to have to make a fake receipt.
> 
> ...



*Bingo! That is the problem in a nut shell. And also the main reason I do not or will not use their insurance. It makes absolutely No Sense at all !!!*


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> So USPS has real-time online tracking that's available to the public, just like UPS and FedEx?



You can track where it was last scanned. It's getting better, but probably not as good as the other two.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> *Bingo! That is the problem in a nut shell. And also the main reason I do not or will not use their insurance. It makes absolutely No Sense at all !!!*



Tell us about this insurance you mentioned earlier. How does that work? That might be the best lesson to learn from all of this. FedEx told me that you're not even buying insurance from them. You're basically just declaring the value of the item, should they decide that they might owe you something. Of course, they said they didn't


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I do a lot of saws for trade. I don't even remember the exact deal Preston and I had. Thing is the USPS wanted proof of the saws value. I send them details about the saw and even had a member that is a lawyer write them a letter on their letterhead stating the saws value.
> 
> I was not going to make a bogus receipt.......I would rather have the claim denied than to have to make a fake receipt.
> 
> ...


If the Mastermind writes a receipt of the value of a saw he just built why would it be bogus or fake? 

You're in business, have some official Mastermind receipts printed...

Dang bubba, you need to give yourself a little more credit!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Tell us about this insurance you mentioned earlier. How does that work? That might be the best lesson to learn from all of this. FedEx told me that you're not even buying insurance from them. You're basically just declaring the value of the item, should they decide that they might owe you something. Of course, they said they didn't



Yes, I remember FedEx not offering insurance, then changed to using an outside source or something.

I use Collectibles Insurance - Protecting Books, Stamps, Antiques and other Rare and Vintage collections in Baltimore, Maryland for my business. They insure collectables, not sure they would do chainsaws, but I don't see why not. If they wont do it, I'm sure there is a company out there that will. You can buy as much coverage as you want. I got 10k worth for around $300 per year. I think with saws you wouldn't need anywhere near that much. If I were to insure every package I ship, I'd be spending 3-4 times that much and getting $itty coverage. I have also heard first hand of this company paying a claim in less than 30 days.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

It looks to me like their product is for insuring personal property. I don't see how that works for shipping insurance of other people's property.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It looks to me like their product is for insuring personal property. I don't see how that works for shipping insurance of other people's property.



It might not work for this.

I make knives (not cheap knives) and my product is covered everywhere, in the truck, in the shop, at knife shows, in the mail, etc..

Might not matter if it's not your saw, if it's in your possession for your work? I would think a type of insurance a gunsmith would have would work?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It looks to me like their product is for insuring personal property. I don't see how that works for shipping insurance of other people's property.



Just remembered. I know a professional custom knife photographer that uses this same insurance for the knives he shoots. Works for him and he doesn't own the knives.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

So just let us know what you want us to do, if a bunch of us report the auction to ebay they will be more likely to act. 

Surly he has seen the sticker on the saw and looked that up on google and found you and maybe this thread.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The seller has stopped replying since I asked for proof that it was bought at a USPS auction.



time to call ebay and inform them that this is stolen property...might get their legal dept. interested.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Jul 21, 2013)

*Insurance*

How are saw shops insured? Do they have any coverage against against theft if someone broke into their shop? 

And could/would that insurance extend until the saw is returned to the owner?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> time to call ebay and inform them that this is stolen property...might get their legal dept. interested.



Try that sometime........I couldn't even understand the person the answered the phone.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Try that sometime........I couldn't even understand the person the answered the phone.



hmm, how about each of us reporting this as stolen property to ebay security? 
I'm in


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> hmm, how about each of us reporting this as stolen property to ebay security?
> I'm in



yep dog pile the report button it will get their attention.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmm, seems that in order to report this as "stolen Property" the report has to come from law enforcement, not the general public. That's really lame.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Try that sometime........I couldn't even understand the person the answered the phone.



You must've pressed 2 you're supposed to press 1 for English.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 21, 2013)

That sucks Randy. I hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Arrowhead said:


> That sucks Randy. I hope it works out for ya.



It won't


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Randy;

Do you believe in "Pay-Back" ?

Be the high bidder on the saw. Than pay for it with a USPS money order. Have saw delivered directly to your local post office. Pickup saw at post office, show them the receipt for the money order. Receiving/shipping stolen property Thu the p.o and paid for with USPS money order, not to mention your post master filled out the"Lost Report".

That should wake-up somebody.

Uncle Evil

:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It won't



He just sent me a message, he is busy answering all of "Masterminds friends) questions. LOL anyway he says He is in contact with Mastermind and all the questions are taking up time he needs to work it out with Mastermind.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

PM with a copy sent Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

He has yet to send me a copy of the receipt.....I doubt he will.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2013)

sunfish said:


> If the Mastermind writes a receipt of the value of a saw he just built why would it be bogus or fake?
> 
> You're in business, have some official Mastermind receipts printed...
> 
> Dang bubba, you need to give yourself a little more credit!



What he sold was the value of his work on it, so the basic value of the saw wouldn't show in a reciept - at least that is how it looks to me.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 21, 2013)

*If* the seller bought it from the USPS auction he hasn't done anything wrong. The issue is with the USPS. Peruse their auctions, they seem to lose an awful lot of nice stuff. Weird that they aren't allowed to remove the original packaging, until they want something of it, them it's fair game.

USPS should still pay the claim. They lost the package and then sold it off. If nothing else they should cut Randy a check for the final amount of the eBay auction.

Pie in the sky, I guess.

FWIW, the seller is right down the street from the USPS auction site.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

While we set here and wait for the guy to do the right thing and pull the auction here is a Pic (for your viewing pleasure) of a quilt I'm working on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Man that was OT and wont blame Randy for reporting that post.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool the auction just ended. Now Where are we Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man that was OT and wont blame Randy for reporting that post.



I've never reported a post. :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've never reported a post. :msp_wink:



Well now I have reported one post. 

Edit: joking


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> What he sold was the value of his work on it, so the basic value of the saw wouldn't show in a reciept - at least that is how it looks to me.



Mastermind offers a service. Mastermind can't get insurance claim without receipt showing value of item. Mastermind needs to figure out how to provide receipt showing value of item. I'm sayin he needs to do something different in the future, as this deal is over.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 21, 2013)

you guys need to see what else he has listed,, all kinds of stuff that the usps MIGHT have lost


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've never reported a post. :msp_wink:



You should start. It's the in thing these days.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool the auction just ended.


The listing was pulled. Perhaps the seller is going to work something out with Randy. Or, he's in the process of making himself and the saw disappear.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> The listing was pulled. Perhaps the seller is going to work something out with Randy. Or, he's in the process of making himself and the saw disappear.


We are hoping they can work it out now, I give a little credit for pulling the auction.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> You should start. It's the in thing these days.



ohhhhhhhhhhh shut the hell up mooooooooooo face:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 21, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> you guys need to see what else he has listed,, all kinds of stuff that the usps MIGHT have lost



anyone recognize the other 3 saws he has FS?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2013)

Off topic and not really related to this particular saw. But another reason not to get insurance through the PO. They put the postage amount on the box, large amounts usually means insurance was bought. Insurance label is placed on the box. Big red flag that says *I Am Valuable!* Thieves in the system are watching.


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

I wanna see more of the quilt while we're waiting please.:msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tell the clown you got tired of waiting, and paid the local Voodoo shaman to put a curse on him and his entire family. . . Enjoy the open sores and impotence.

He's from the south. . . That's gotta scare the poo out'a him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Tell the clown you got tired of waiting, and paid the local Voodoo shaman to put a curse on him and his entire family. . . Enjoy the open sores and impotence.
> 
> He's from the south. . . That's gotta scare the poo out'a him.



How you been?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> I wanna see more of the quilt while we're waiting please.:msp_wink:



I cant Afraid Bob would get after me.






bigger pic before quilting.


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I cant Afraid Bob would get after me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the worst thing I ever did was post a picture of a quilt, I think Bob would be very proud of me.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

I have zero faith that this guy will do anything that we would see as "the right thing".


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have zero faith that this guy will do anything that we would see as "the right thing".



I am hopeful, but hope may not get it back to you.


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have zero faith that this guy will do anything that we would see as "the right thing".



Yeah, you're probly right brody. He's just looking to make a buck honestly or not. Thats ebay.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Yeah, you're probly right brody. He's just looking to make a buck honestly or not. Thats ebay.



And that's the world we live in. Money makes it spin my friend. 


This dude asked me if I could prove who I was.


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And that's the world we live in. Money makes it spin my friend.
> 
> 
> This dude asked me if I could prove who I was.



Give him my number.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Give him my number.:msp_wink:



I'll show him your sweater. 





DSS said:


> If Steven can post his quilt, I'm fixin to show off my new christmas sweater.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And that's the world we live in. Money makes it spin my friend.
> 
> 
> This dude asked me if I could prove who I was.



There is 100's of us that can prove who you are. All he need to do is provide email and we can fill it up. LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is 100's of us that can prove who you are. All he need to do is provide email and we can fill it up. LOL



I told him to ask some of those guys that were bugging him.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I told him to ask some of those guys that were bugging him.



Tell him to call the number on the sticker. That aughta do it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Tell him to call the number on the sticker. That aughta do it...



Now thats a good idea.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Tell him to call the number on the sticker. That aughta do it...



I didn't have a number on the first run of stickers.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2013)

The auction is now listed as "ended", with zero bids.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 21, 2013)

What a crock of ####. The USPS has profited off another mans losses. They collected to ship the saw, they collected a fee for insurance, they denied the insurance claim, and they collected from the sale of a lost saw!!! Damn crooks.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> What a crock of ####. The USPS has profited off another mans losses. They collected to ship the saw, they collected a fee for insurance, they denied the insurance claim, and they collected from the sale of a lost saw!!! Damn crooks.....



And with all that they are still in the red.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> And with all that they are still in the red.


Two or three more saws might set them straight! :msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> What a crock of ####. The USPS has profited off another mans losses. They collected to ship the saw, they collected a fee for insurance, they denied the insurance claim, and they collected from the sale of a lost saw!!! Damn crooks.....



It looks that way at the moment, but we don't really know it all (yet).


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

Come on seller! Man up! Do the right thing!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> What a crock of ####. The USPS has profited off another mans losses. They collected to ship the saw, they collected a fee for insurance, they denied the insurance claim, and they collected from the sale of a lost saw!!! Damn crooks.....





Work Saw Collector said:


> And with all that they are still in the red.



LMAO........they are some real jewels ain't they?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Come on seller! Man up! Do the right thing!



Same here he has got to be reading.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same here he has got to be reading.



I just sent him a link to this thread..... :msp_wink:


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same here he has got to be reading.





There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 6 guests)


bafarm,
bikesandcars,
jczv,
Mastermind+,
Tiewire,
LowVolt,
Species 8472,
striderzz,
Majorpayne,
axlr8,
woods works


----------



## bafarm (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not me, never bought or sold any saws on Ebay, just curious that's all.

Don


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 21, 2013)

bafarm said:


> It's not me, never bought or sold any saws on Ebay, just curious that's all.
> 
> Don



guilty dog barks first :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: I am just kidding


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

bafarm said:


> It's not me, never bought or sold any saws on Ebay, just curious that's all.
> 
> Don



Now you've done it 1000 guys sounding off with "not it".


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now you've done it 1000 guys sounding off with "not it".



Weren't me boss, DSS done it. :msp_wink:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 21, 2013)

It's probably someone from the ''Fire-Wood" forum, they are a ruthless bunch !

:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> It's probably someone from the ''Fire-Wood" forum, they are a ruthless bunch !
> 
> :msp_unsure:



Yea the whole Rick/cord/face cord/Rank/pile, thing. Just funning guys sell it however the customer wants it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> There are currently 20 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 6 guests)
> 
> 
> bafarm,
> ...



Maybe at a given moment, but there are many more that follow the thread! :msp_wink:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Weren't me boss, DSS done it. :msp_wink:





Muffler Bearing said:


> It's probably someone from the ''Fire-Wood" forum, they are a ruthless bunch !
> 
> :msp_unsure:


Methinks the quilt is just a cover! :msp_huh:


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

It ain't me. With teats like these I don't need to steal saws.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok, here are my thoughts, the *USPS OWES* Master Moobs the price of a port job and/or his labor bill on that saw. The *USPS also owes* Thomas for a used saw. 

Now here is where a lot of folks are gonna skin me for this but here goes......The man that put the saw on Ebay (*if he purchased it at an unclaimed freight auction*) did nothing wrong. He bought the saw and probably has a receipt for it. 

ALL the blame in this cluster #### belongs with the USPS.......

Now I'll put my soapbox away, carry on......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, here are my thoughts, the *USPS OWES* Master Moobs the price of a port job and/or his labor bill on that saw. The *USPS also owes* Thomas for a used saw.
> 
> Now here is where a lot of folks are gonna skin me for this but here goes......The man that put the saw on Ebay (*if he purchased it at an unclaimed freight auction*) did nothing wrong. He bought the saw and probably has a receipt for it.
> 
> ...



I agree but add, If I had a saw I was told belonged to someone else I wouldn't sell it, I would offer it for what I paid at the auction for it.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> The man that put the saw on Ebay (*if he purchased it at an unclaimed freight auction*) did nothing wrong. He bought the saw and probably has a receipt for it.


Maybe, but that doesn't explain the sawdust and damage. If he bought it from the USPS, when did it get used?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, here are my thoughts, the *USPS OWES* Master Moobs the price of a port job and/or his labor bill on that saw. The *USPS also owes* Thomas for a used saw.
> 
> Now here is where a lot of folks are gonna skin me for this but here goes......The man that put the saw on Ebay (*if he purchased it at an unclaimed freight auction*) did nothing wrong. He bought the saw and probably has a receipt for it.
> 
> ...



Agreed.....*if*. He has refused to show his receipt.....and will not answer any questions. He just says he didn't steal it. 



MarkEagleUSA said:


> Maybe, but that doesn't explain the sawdust and damage. If he bought it from the USPS, when did it get used?



Exactly.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, here are my thoughts, the *USPS OWES* Master Moobs the price of a port job and/or his labor bill on that saw. The *USPS also owes* Thomas for a used saw.
> 
> Now here is where a lot of folks are gonna skin me for this but here goes......The man that put the saw on Ebay (*if he purchased it at an unclaimed freight auction*) did nothing wrong. He bought the saw and probably has a receipt for it.
> 
> ...



I agree, any one who buys something at auction has no way of knowing its origin. how ever, I hope he now wants to help put things right even tho he could also be considered a victim of sorts.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 21, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Methinks the quilt is just a cover! :msp_huh:



I see what you did there.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah this whole thing stinks like oop:.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

So Randy, I am sure you proved to him you are indeed mastermind. Waiting for his reply???


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Yeah this whole thing stinks like oop:.



That wasn't me either.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Agreed.....*if*. He has refused to show his receipt.....and will not answer any questions. He just says he didn't steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.



I would be real interested to know what the guy does for a living.......Again, up to this point all the blame is with the USPS, BUT if he is employed by the USPS that is a whole nother set of questions......jus sayin.....

Disclaimer, I am not in any way trying to call him anything but there are answers that I would like to see......


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 21, 2013)

17 pages and no one has even mention that fustrated isn't a word.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 17 pages and no one has even mention that fustrated isn't a word.



I'll be.....is there anything you don't catch? :msp_wink:


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jul 21, 2013)

He has pulled the listing on the MM394.
Shep


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 17 pages and no one has even mention that fustrated isn't a word.



Attaboy, kick him when he's down!!


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 17 pages and no one has even mention that fustrated isn't a word.



He was all worked up he could not see or type straight.

So Randy who's saw you workin on???? :hmm3grin2orange:

Kidding!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> He was all worked up he could not see or type straight.
> 
> So Randy who's saw you workin on???? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Kidding!




No kidding.....I ruined a cylinder this morning.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Yeah this whole thing stinks like oop:.





DSS said:


> That wasn't me either.



Cows make more of a pie and not a pile, silly cow everyone knows that........


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 21, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Yeah this whole thing stinks like oop:.





DSS said:


> That wasn't me either.



No, that doesn't look like a rhubarb powered blast! :censored:


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> Attaboy, kick him when he's down!!



Consistency is the key.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be.....is there anything you don't catch? :msp_wink:



Tom's known to be a catcher.:jester:


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No kidding.....I ruined a cylinder this morning.



That sucks.

So no word from the seller since you proved you are mastermind?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No kidding.....I ruined a cylinder this morning.



I am sorry you had this happen to you Randy. but just look at all the support you have here, that has to make you feel some better at least.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Tom's known to be a catcher.:jester:



I fail to see the humor.


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Tom's known to be a catcher.:jester:



He don't push back either


----------



## DSS (Jul 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Cows make more of a pie and not a pile, silly cow everyone knows that........



I had some cheese ok? Leave me alone.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 21, 2013)

dss said:


> i cut some cheese ok? Leave me alone.



fify......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I fail to see the humor.



Me either. Maybe we need nekid pictures. 



treeslayer2003 said:


> I am sorry you had this happen to you Randy. but just look at all the support you have here, that has to make you feel some better at least.



I'm gonna live. :msp_wink:

You guys are great though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> I had some cheese ok? Leave me alone.



You guys went and turned this into a touchy feely kind of thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Tom's known to be a catcher.:jester:





DSS said:


> He don't push back either





Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys went and turned this into a touchy feely kind of thread.



I'm going to post before the lock. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 21, 2013)

Someone buy something from him. Then you'll have his name and contact info. From there, find out what where he works, and hope for some clues.


----------



## stihlavarna (Jul 21, 2013)

There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (30 members and 11 guests)

stihlavarna,
spindrift7mm,
novasaw,
big cat,
KenJax Tree,
Steve NW WI,
dchaynes,
z50guru,
Mac 6-10,
LowVolt,
thomas1,
KarstenDD,
Mastermind,
CR500,
bplust,
singinwoodwackr,
mmac10,
CountryRhodes,
superd,
jughead500,
Whiskers,
kr5258,
Species 8472


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 21, 2013)

stihlavarna said:


> There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (30 members and 11 guests)
> 
> stihlavarna,
> spindrift7mm,
> ...



+1 more


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> +1 more



+2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 21, 2013)

stihlavarna said:


> There are currently 41 users browsing this thread. (30 members and 11 guests)
> 
> stihlavarna,
> spindrift7mm,
> ...



Definitely a hot thread. I don't think the saw sold. So we can hope for the best.


----------



## moody (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone have any cake? It is my birthday and there are far more folks peeping at this thread than I'm friends with here. May as well make this a party


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 21, 2013)

:bday:Happy birthday.:bday:

Mine was on the 10th. Ckelp's was on the first. RandyMac's was on the 13th. Lotsha July birthdays here.






moody said:


> Anyone have any cake? It is my birthday and there are far more folks peeping at this thread than I'm friends with here. May as well make this a party


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Someone buy something from him. Then you'll have his name and contact info. From there, find out what where he works, and hope for some clues.



He wouldn't sell to me I bet......my ebay name is mastermind_worksaws. :msp_unsure:


----------



## zogger (Jul 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 17 pages and no one has even mention that fustrated isn't a word.



we saw it, but that is Guido's job.


----------



## zogger (Jul 21, 2013)

The part I still don't get is, the post office found it, contacts the sender, then..he doesn't get it back and they sell it? 

man....


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 21, 2013)

zogger said:


> The part I still don't get is...


This whole situation makes no sense to us common folk. The fact that they found it and wouldn't return it is the most bizarre thing I've heard. Return it or pay the claim... seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I just sent him a link to this thread..... :msp_wink:



I'm sure he'll be impressed by the wealth of intellect displayed herein..., not to mention intimidated by all of the vigilante laden posts indicating the gang mentality headin' on down to Ga. to go git 'im and make this right. < Charlie Daniels in the background sawin' at a fiddle...., and I hear banjo music, so am paddling as fast as I can >

Show him your documentation to substantiate your position and maybe he'll show you his.

If you're really, really lucky? Maybe he has a soft spot for quilting and will come clean after he hits post 194 and realizes how the baddest of the bad-asses among us bad-ass genuine chainsaw guys _really_ roll.

But seriously...,

You started the thread. You've received a ton of input and sympathy toward this latest development in the saga of this saw. Be smart and diligent and follow up on the whole thing in an appropriate manner since the location of the saw has been reasonably established via the ebay listing and your subsequent contact with the seller.

Or not. 

If it's about getting the saw back, that's one thing.

If it's about holding the USPS accountable for losing your shipment, that's a different subject altogether.

Make up your mind and then apply what's necessary to resolve either matter.... or both. 

Or not.

Period.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 21, 2013)

Its the Feds its not supposed to make sense.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> does anyone have a link to get a message to the guy with Randy's saw? If he knew Randy at all there is no way he could possibly do anything except give him the saw back. Randy has always been free with his time and knowledge and he has even shipped parts to many of us out of the goodness of his heart.
> 
> I sure hope Karma works, if anyone deserves a break it is Randy. I would like to forward this to the seller. It isn't often in life that we get a chance to correct a wrong for someone. When we do it sure is a rewarding experience. I would sure like to trade shoes with the seller of this saw. I would be on cloud nine for a week and would instantly make about 100 new great friends. You don't get a chance like that very often.



Thanks for the kind words......


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good luck Randy, my wife and her brother got scammed out of a $3000 ring from the kid's first engagement, insured with the USPS and the FBI came to our house, it ended up out of country and that was the only reason it didn't get squared away. She got some of the insurance money for the kid but it wasn't nearly what the ring was worth.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 21, 2013)

busiest thread I have ever seen- 90
users. Way to go Randy! otstir:


----------



## elanjoe (Jul 21, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> busiest thread I have ever seen- 90
> users. Way to go Randy! otstir:



102 now


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 21, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> busiest thread I have ever seen- 90
> users. Way to go Randy! otstir:



At 99 now!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 17 pages and no one has even mention that fustrated isn't a word.



So he forgot the L. Big deal.

You forgot the "e" and the "d" in "mentioned".

Guido? GUIDO?

Cleanup on page 17!

(but I digress....., as it were)


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 21, 2013)

Really sucks Randy ! USPS is a huge joke ! I have lost 4 saws so far,got the insc. for one ! It took almost 6 months to get the money out of them too ! Had to file an appeal cause they turned it down the first time ? Saw was worth more,but I took a chance and got bit. LOL I don't do that no more ! LOL Plus many parts they lost for me too.
Many others on here have lost a whole lot more than me thanks to USPS ! 
I try to use UPS or Fred-X when I can now.

He pulled the saw off flea bay now ? May have sold it elsewhere or ??

Good luck , hope you get something out of it ?


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 22, 2013)

Edit: Removed deleted post. Steve.

Have you read this entire thread? Seems like you have oodles of proof now.

Kudos to you for not being a douche and actually replying to this thread too! 

Also, you may have just inadvertently infected youself with CAD (Chainsaw Addiction disorder) by signing up to Arboristsite. There is no cure. . .


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny, I had to delete your post. It violates our rule 7:

7. You are not permitted to list names, phone numbers, addresses, e-mail addresses, fax numbers, post office box numbers, etc…. of any others except your own. Nor are e-mails or private messages from current or former members allowed to be posted in open forums as they are easily manipulated. 

I'm not giving you a warning or infraction, as you're trying to explain yourself. However, site rules need to be followed.

I personally appreciate you working with Mastermind on this, and hope arrangements can be made. Please also continue to enjoy this site, it's a huge resource of information for anyone dealing with chainsaws.

For the rest of you, please let MM and the seller work it out.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 22, 2013)

Randy has always been very reasonable in his dealings with members on this site and very honest to boot. As far as proof of ownership his work on the saw will speak for itself along with identifying marks on the saw. If you are an honest guy in a crap position because of the USPS then you guys will work it out just fine. Before you both get fired up you might want to talk with him and try to produce some paperwork to boot.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> chainsawjohnny, I had to delete your post. It violates our rule 7:
> 
> 7. You are not permitted to list names, phone numbers, addresses, e-mail addresses, fax numbers, post office box numbers, etc…. of any others except your own. Nor are e-mails or private messages from current or former members allowed to be posted in open forums as they are easily manipulated.
> 
> ...



Sorry Steve, just saw your post after mine posted.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

What did I miss?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2013)

The fellow you are dealing with posted here, signed up as chainsawjohnny.

Since he's dealing with you, I'll pm you a copy of the post I deleted. I was going to just edit out the emails and leave his post up, but decided to delete instead. That way we still have a record to go back to, if I'd just edited, the info would have been gone.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> The fellow you are dealing with posted here, signed up as chainsawjohnny.
> 
> Since he's dealing with you, I'll pm you a copy of the post I deleted. I was going to just edit out the emails and leave his post up, but decided to delete instead. That way we still have a record to go back to, if I'd just edited, the info would have been gone.



Cool.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Aint is great to have such a loving concerned AS family Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

I see you down there.....what is your idea of working this out?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Aint is great to have such a loving concerned AS family Randy?



It real good to know that my dealings with all you guys has not been in vain. Mom always said be good to those around you.....you might need their help someday.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I'm going to bed. My phone number is right there in my sig if ebay dude wants to call me tomorrow. I'd love top hear all about the life of a postal auction attendee.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

After reading this thread...... I think many of us will be staying clear of USPS in the future. I certainly wont use them for shipping (other than bills:msp_biggrin. Really thankful that we live within driving distance and I dont have to chance loosing one of "my precious" toys to the USPS or their auctions.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I'm going to bed. My phone number is right there in my sig if ebay dude wants to call me tomorrow. I'd love top hear all about the life of a postal auction attendee.



Just dream about Husqvarna 2100cd's. I want the one your building for me to be the meanest saw on the East Coast!:msp_w00t:


----------



## chainsawjohnny (Jul 22, 2013)

*Hi, I'm the alleged Husqvarna 394 chainsaw thief.*

To all those concerned,

The "master" and I are trying to work things out. I did not steal the Husqvarna 394. In fact I don't believe anything illegal occurred (theft of the Husqvarna 394) with the loss of this Husky. This item was purchased at a United States Postal Service (USPS) auction. Look it up. When a package, especially a large package is sent via (USPS) ... the sender is gambling. Don't expect anyone to lift a finger to insure delivery. It is my opinion that the slightest of package problems will get them kicked to the side. I don't really suspect a grand conspiracy or the like ... just some small percentage of employees that don't care. I'm sure making an insurance claim is a bureaucratic nightmare .. it's tough to get money from an organization that's bled dry.

So I'm pretty sure this unfortunate occurrence will fall into my usual "no good deed goes unpunished" file. Sounds like the vigilantes are getting ready to "string'm up" with zero evidence. btw some self righteous fed or prosecutor may see some criminality there ... not that I'm going to say ####e.

So can y'all hold your horses for a bit? I bet we can figure out a reasonable solution.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all those concerned,
> 
> The "master" and I are trying to work things out. I did not steal the Husqvarna 394. In fact I don't believe anything illegal occurred (theft of the Husqvarna 394) with the loss of this Husky. This item was purchased at a United States Postal Service (USPS) auction. Look it up. When a package, especially a large package is sent via (USPS) ... the sender is gambling. Don't expect anyone to lift a finger to insure delivery. It is my opinion that the slightest of package problems will get them kicked to the side. I don't really suspect a grand conspiracy or the like ... just some small percentage of employees that don't care. I'm sure making an insurance claim is a bureaucratic nightmare .. it's tough to get money from an organization that's bled dry.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. Props to you for showing up and working with Randy. Stick around and your willingness to do the right thing will be rewarded somehow....


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

We do run a tight crew here. Randy is one of the most (if not the most) liked/ respected saw builders we have here. I, like many think very highly of him, and consider him family. The same comradery that you are seeing here as a "posse" is shared across the AS community for all our members. If this gets worked out aimiably, and you choose to stick around, you would come to appreciate the brotherhood we have here. Randy has done as much as anyone on AS helping others out when in need and that kindness doesn't go unseen. The "right thing" is not always the "easy thing to do." If the roles were reversed- you would feel the same as he does...... so would I. And given the same scenario we would all be expecting the "right thing" to be done irregardless of financial loss/ gain.


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> We do run a tight crew here. Randy is one of the most (if not the most) liked/ respected saw builders we have here. I, like many think very highly of him, and consider him family. The same comradery that you are seeing here as a "posse" is shared across the AS community for all our members. If this gets worked out aimiably, and you choose to stick around, you would come to appreciate the brotherhood we have here. Randy has done as much as anyone on AS helping others out when in need and that kindness doesn't go unseen. The "right thing" is not always the "easy thing to do." If the roles were reversed- you would feel the same as he does...... so would I. And given the same scenario we would all be expecting the "right thing" to be done irregardless of financial loss/ gain.



Well said. If the shoe was on the other foot, there is no doubt what Randy (and everybody I know on here) would do.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 22, 2013)

DSS said:


> Attaboy, kick him when he's down!!



There are plenty of ways you can hurt a man
And bring him to the ground
You can beat him
You can cheat him
You can treat him bad and leave him
When he's down
But I'm ready, yes I'm ready for you
I'm standing on my own two feet


----------



## moody (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all those concerned,
> 
> The "master" and I are trying to work things out. I did not steal the Husqvarna 394. In fact I don't believe anything illegal occurred (theft of the Husqvarna 394) with the loss of this Husky. This item was purchased at a United States Postal Service (USPS) auction. Look it up. When a package, especially a large package is sent via (USPS) ... the sender is gambling. Don't expect anyone to lift a finger to insure delivery. It is my opinion that the slightest of package problems will get them kicked to the side. I don't really suspect a grand conspiracy or the like ... just some small percentage of employees that don't care. I'm sure making an insurance claim is a bureaucratic nightmare .. it's tough to get money from an organization that's bled dry.
> 
> ...



That statement is like a slap to the face from Helen Keller. Glad to see you working something out with Randy. The illegal action was USPS bending Randy over and shafting him for the past year.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 22, 2013)

moody said:


> That statement is like a slap to the face from Helen Keller. Glad to see you working something out with Randy. The illegal action was USPS bending Randy over and shafting him for the past year.



So I wasn't the only one that was put off by that statement...


----------



## Sprint60 (Jul 22, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> What a crock of ####. The USPS has profited off another mans losses. They collected to ship the saw, they collected a fee for insurance, they denied the insurance claim, and they collected from the sale of a lost saw!!! Damn crooks.....



The irony is that it's mail fraud.

"If we ran the post office like a business, we'd have had a fire last week." - Johnny Carson


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> So I wasn't the only one that was put off by that statement...



It probably wasn't the best statement but keep in mind that Chainsawjohnny was in his own little world today when he woke up. He bought some stuff at a USPS auction and tried to flip it on fleabay. He hasn't done anything wrong. When his auction went viral on AS several members on here contacted him. There is no telling what they said to him. He may have been threatened; if not, he sure feels threatened. Not to mention, he has read this thread where people have talked about getting his address and paying him a visit. He was probably thinking what the ####'s hornets nest have I walked into. 

So he shows up here with his back against the wall and the AS posse in front of him. One of his posts has already been deleted so he tries again. Was it the best first post on AS? No, but put your self in his shoes. He didn't have to do anything but he is here and he is working with Randy. Let's commend him for that and offer to do what it takes to make it right for he and Randy. We don't know his situation. 

I'm done. Good night all. Saw on.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jul 22, 2013)

sunfish said:


> No disrespect intended, but I've heard horror stories from people trying to get UPS to pay a claim. I've also had my own problems with UPS leaving packages that required a signature on someones front porch without even knocking to see if anyone was home. One case of leaving one on a neighbors front porch and another lost for a few days. These were expensive and insured items, shipped overnight with UPS.
> 
> I've also had issues with Fed Ex. But the one service I can always count on is USPS Express overnight Mail. Priority isn't quite as dependable, but have only lost one package of the 2000-3000 or so I've shipped in the last 10 years.
> 
> Also packaging and labeling is very important! I've received stuff before that looked like a 6 year old packed it and wounder how in the hell it ever got to me!!!



no offense taken, i will be the first to say that UPS is a dirty, evil, cheap company. and yes, they try to do everything to get out of paying claims. but they do. driver does a follow up, pkg isnt there, we pay the claim. driver gets in trouble, but the claim is paid. and like i said, im not saying we dont lose or damage stuff, because we do. but we lose and damage FAR LESS stuff than fed ex or usps. and have a much better online tracking system, which helps find lost pkgs.


----------



## chainsawjohnny (Jul 22, 2013)

*The "right thing"*

Hello,

So I'm curious what the "right thing" to do might be ... it's not that clear to me? In a nutshell I believe this is what happened .. The master modified a clients chainsaw and sent it to him via USPS. I'm not sure but he may have insured the shipment. I don't know the Master but I would assume he is quite thorough and experienced when packing and sending a chainsaw package. His client does not receive the package and the Master has to deal with the USPS. Unfortunately without success. One year later, I purchase a "lot" of chainsaws that the USPS was selling. These saws were, for whatever reason, "lost during the shipping process". So at this point I'm purchasing items from a federal agency. This agency claims they cannot find the original owner. So what is the "right" thing to do at this point? .... Do YOU know? ... I will say that if the "right" thing is to do anything other than selling the merchandise and keeping the money ... in other words if that's the wrong thing to do. Then why waste my time and energy? Is it immoral or just plain "wrong" to purchase lost merchandise? Am I expected to return merchandise that I have paid cold hard cash for to anyone that stakes a claim? Sounds like the Master is friend to many and a great guy. Can we pretend for a minute that it's someone else? I truly am curious what the unbiased answer would be ... ??

Johnny the Alleged Thief.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I'm curious what the "right thing" to do might be ... it's not that clear to me? In a nutshell I believe this is what happened .. The master modified a clients chainsaw and sent it to him via USPS. I'm not sure but he may have insured the shipment. I don't know the Master but I would assume he is quite thorough and experienced when packing and sending a chainsaw package. His client does not receive the package and the Master has to deal with the USPS. Unfortunately without success. One year later, I purchase a "lot" of chainsaws that the USPS was selling. These saws were, for whatever reason, "lost during the shipping process". So at this point I'm purchasing items from a federal agency. This agency claims they cannot find the original owner. So what is the "right" thing to do at this point? .... Do YOU know? ... I will say that if the "right" thing is to do anything other than selling the merchandise and keeping the money ... in other words if that's the wrong thing to do. Then why waste my time and energy? Is it immoral or just plain "wrong" to purchase lost merchandise? Am I expected to return merchandise that I have paid cold hard cash for to anyone that stakes a claim? Sounds like the Master is friend to many and a great guy. Can we pretend for a minute that it's someone else? I truly am curious what the unbiased answer would be ... ??
> 
> Johnny the Alleged Thief.



Johnny, please don't take these guys the wrong way. Some people are naturally suspicious. 

Now, guys, I'm gonna ask nicely, to let Randy (Mastermind) and Johnny do their best to work something out to their mutual satisfaction. 99.99% of us have no vested interest in this, only an urge to see a happy ever after, which may or may not come.

Anything inflammatory from the sidelines from here on out, until this matter is decided one way or another, is gonna get a PM from me. Trust me when I say you won't like it.


----------



## jtracy1223 (Jul 22, 2013)

I would say if you wanted to be diplomatic you could A: sell him back his saw at the price you paid (if sold as a lot that would be hard to put a number on but hey) B: work with him to help him get usps to pay his claim. Not sure what you could do but that's between the 2 of you. Not sure what the other opptions are but I'm sure as grown men you can figger something out.

I for one don't consider you a "theif" you bought a saw from an action hosted by a federal agency. If anyone is at fault it is usps. You have gone out of your way to deal with this problem. And I can understand that you are not overly eager to just fork over something that you paid good money for and could make a good profit on. Its a rock and a hard place to be sure. I hope that the two of you can figger out a end that makes you both happy. Not sure how much interest you have in chainsaws but maybe mastermind would be willing to do some work on one of your saws in return for the saw that was lost? Anyway good luck and thanks for stopping by to clear your good name


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I'm curious what the "right thing" to do might be ... it's not that clear to me? In a nutshell I believe this is what happened .. The master modified a clients chainsaw and sent it to him via USPS. I'm not sure but he may have insured the shipment. I don't know the Master but I would assume he is quite thorough and experienced when packing and sending a chainsaw package. His client does not receive the package and the Master has to deal with the USPS. Unfortunately without success. One year later, I purchase a "lot" of chainsaws that the USPS was selling. These saws were, for whatever reason, "lost during the shipping process". So at this point I'm purchasing items from a federal agency. This agency claims they cannot find the original owner. So what is the "right" thing to do at this point? .... Do YOU know? ... I will say that if the "right" thing is to do anything other than selling the merchandise and keeping the money ... in other words if that's the wrong thing to do. Then why waste my time and energy? Is it immoral or just plain "wrong" to purchase lost merchandise? Am I expected to return merchandise that I have paid cold hard cash for to anyone that stakes a claim? Sounds like the Master is friend to many and a great guy. Can we pretend for a minute that it's someone else? I truly am curious what the unbiased answer would be ... ??
> 
> Johnny the Alleged Thief.



You're no thief. Very good question. There is no black or white answer. To me, the right thing would be to return the saw to the rightful owner. You should at least be repaid for the saw and shipping. You are not obligated to do anything however. You have done nothing wrong. If Randy tells you to keep it, then keep it. Fine with me. If the saw was originally mine; and, if you needed money and are depending on the profits from the sale of this saw to pay bills or whatever, I would tell you to "Keep the saw and sell it, make some profit, and feed the kids. And thank you for pulling the auction, for contacting me and working with me." The problem is I don't know yours or Randy's situation. Somebody donated a saw to Randy to account for the one lost by USPS. he may want to give them the saw as pay back. 

Bottom line is: You have to do decide for yourself what is right between you and Randy. He is reasonable. You should hash this out with him. You should be asking him these questions.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2013)

Guys, PLEASE...

It's getting late, I'm getting cranky. Let MM and Johnny try to settle this.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 22, 2013)

Unsubscribing. When this whole thing has 'resolved' (however it goes)..............................I'd greatly appreciate it if one of my friends here would please send me a PM to let me know...


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jul 22, 2013)

moody said:


> Anyone have any cake? It is my birthday and there are far more folks peeping at this thread than I'm friends with here. May as well make this a party



Mine too,pass the cake


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 22, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'm going to post before the lock. opcorn:opcorn:



do we 'reach around' and pat each other on the backs?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all those concerned,
> 
> The "master" and I are trying to work things out. I did not steal the Husqvarna 394. In fact I don't believe anything illegal occurred (theft of the Husqvarna 394) with the loss of this Husky. This item was purchased at a United States Postal Service (USPS) auction. Look it up. When a package, especially a large package is sent via (USPS) ... the sender is gambling. Don't expect anyone to lift a finger to insure delivery. It is my opinion that the slightest of package problems will get them kicked to the side. I don't really suspect a grand conspiracy or the like ... just some small percentage of employees that don't care. I'm sure making an insurance claim is a bureaucratic nightmare .. it's tough to get money from an organization that's bled dry.
> 
> ...



You are not the thief. The US government is. :msp_angry: I'm not convinced this was just some sort of 'unfortunate occurrence' on their part...too many instances of exactly the same 'occurrence'...seems you just got caught up in *their* scam.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 22, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So he forgot the L. Big deal.
> 
> You forgot the "e" and the "d" in "mentioned".
> 
> ...



Nothing is random. :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I'm curious what the "right thing" to do might be ... it's not that clear to me? In a nutshell I believe this is what happened .. The master modified a clients chainsaw and sent it to him via USPS. I'm not sure but he may have insured the shipment. I don't know the Master but I would assume he is quite thorough and experienced when packing and sending a chainsaw package. His client does not receive the package and the Master has to deal with the USPS. Unfortunately without success. One year later, I purchase a "lot" of chainsaws that the USPS was selling. These saws were, for whatever reason, "lost during the shipping process". So at this point I'm purchasing items from a federal agency. This agency claims they cannot find the original owner. So what is the "right" thing to do at this point? .... Do YOU know? ... I will say that if the "right" thing is to do anything other than selling the merchandise and keeping the money ... in other words if that's the wrong thing to do. Then why waste my time and energy? Is it immoral or just plain "wrong" to purchase lost merchandise? Am I expected to return merchandise that I have paid cold hard cash for to anyone that stakes a claim? Sounds like the Master is friend to many and a great guy. Can we pretend for a minute that it's someone else? I truly am curious what the unbiased answer would be ... ??
> 
> Johnny the Alleged Thief.



hey john,, first of all welcome to the sight
now to answer your question,,,, now this is just me and I know a lot of the guys would say the same thing,,, this is exactly what I would do,,,,, sell the saw back to randy for what you paid,,, you get your money back and randy gets the saw to go through again and send it to the orginal owner,, its a win win situation for everyone,,,, now me,, since I now randy and I would even do it for anyone on this site,,, I personally would pack it up and send it out with a note saying "paying it forward",, in other words,, paying it forward on this site means I want no money for it but maybe some day I might need something,,,, on this site it is a fantastic thing,, I know,,, it has happened to me a few times,,, just last month one of the members sent me a saw and didn't want 1 penny for it,, long story so I won't get into the details,, it is all up to you


----------



## zogger (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I'm curious what the "right thing" to do might be ... it's not that clear to me? In a nutshell I believe this is what happened .. The master modified a clients chainsaw and sent it to him via USPS. I'm not sure but he may have insured the shipment. I don't know the Master but I would assume he is quite thorough and experienced when packing and sending a chainsaw package. His client does not receive the package and the Master has to deal with the USPS. Unfortunately without success. One year later, I purchase a "lot" of chainsaws that the USPS was selling. These saws were, for whatever reason, "lost during the shipping process". So at this point I'm purchasing items from a federal agency. This agency claims they cannot find the original owner. So what is the "right" thing to do at this point? .... Do YOU know? ... I will say that if the "right" thing is to do anything other than selling the merchandise and keeping the money ... in other words if that's the wrong thing to do. Then why waste my time and energy? Is it immoral or just plain "wrong" to purchase lost merchandise? Am I expected to return merchandise that I have paid cold hard cash for to anyone that stakes a claim? Sounds like the Master is friend to many and a great guy. Can we pretend for a minute that it's someone else? I truly am curious what the unbiased answer would be ... ??
> 
> Johnny the Alleged Thief.



Hi! Good of you to show up with your side of everything.

OK...one saw lost in the mail issue will be resolved, now..you have other saws and..this whole post office "lost merchandise" deal leading to auctions is just wrong. 

It isn't your doings obviously, but...something is just wrong when well packed merchandise gets "lost". How many tens of thousands of people lose their stuff? The post office accepts the packages, seems like they would be inspected then and accepted or rejected as to suitable for shipping.

I am just not understanding how things get "lost". Post office needs to sort out how to get labels to stick on boxes better, and have a question they ask the shipper, is there another label/tag affixed to the merchandise inside the box, yes/no? If no, they shouldn't accept it.

Maybe boxes should come not totally sealed, then looked at for an internal label or tag, then final sealing and shipping?

I haven't shipped that many saws, but have put a separate sheet inside the boxes with contact info, just as a matter of course.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> do we 'reach around' and pat each other on the backs?



Yep after we get the USPS and Postal inspectors to read this thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all those concerned,
> 
> The "master" and I are trying to work things out. I did not steal the Husqvarna 394. In fact I don't believe anything illegal occurred (theft of the Husqvarna 394) with the loss of this Husky. This item was purchased at a United States Postal Service (USPS) auction. Look it up. When a package, especially a large package is sent via (USPS) ... the sender is gambling. Don't expect anyone to lift a finger to insure delivery. It is my opinion that the slightest of package problems will get them kicked to the side. I don't really suspect a grand conspiracy or the like ... just some small percentage of employees that don't care. I'm sure making an insurance claim is a bureaucratic nightmare .. it's tough to get money from an organization that's bled dry.
> 
> ...





Hinerman said:


> It probably wasn't the best statement but keep in mind that Chainsawjohnny was in his own little world today when he woke up. He bought some stuff at a USPS auction and tried to flip it on fleabay. He hasn't done anything wrong. When his auction went viral on AS several members on here contacted him. There is no telling what they said to him. He may have been threatened; if not, he sure feels threatened. Not to mention, he has read this thread where people have talked about getting his address and paying him a visit. He was probably thinking what the ####'s hornets nest have I walked into.
> 
> So he shows up here with his back against the wall and the AS posse in front of him. One of his posts has already been deleted so he tries again. Was it the best first post on AS? No, but put your self in his shoes. He didn't have to do anything but he is here and he is working with Randy. Let's commend him for that and offer to do what it takes to make it right for he and Randy. We don't know his situation.
> 
> I'm done. Good night all. Saw on.



All this is great.....but he has not contacted me at all.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 22, 2013)

Man, if my masterminded 394xp were lost, I'd prolly have a team of private investigators out scouring the 4 corners of the world. Well, maybe not, but I would be very unhappy. I suspect there was no actual wrongdoing here. Package lost, usually a claim paid, people buy lots of these items and sell them. Same thing with airlines. Word of advice to John, don't sell low production volume, signature modified and rare items on national sites. I would check every 394xp auction on eBay forever if mine went missing. Good luck to y'all


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 22, 2013)

If it were me I'd try to break even selling the other saws from "the lot" and ship mastermoobs the saw even though those saws belong to someone else also. I'd also never support the USPS again by purchasing from their auctions. I can't believe they profit by selling things that don't belong to them. 

Gotta love our Guberment. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## treesmith (Jul 22, 2013)

The post office is in a position of trust, this is completely disgusting.

and Randy, my 261 is just fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## imagineero (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No kidding.....I ruined a cylinder this morning.



Is this a bad time to tell you that JJ has sent you a 660 for me?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Tom did send me a 394XP to help with the loss. I also traded my MS460 for one. Then I traded a woods port and another saw for yet another one. Then there was the labor......I ported three saws in all this. Here's the thing......I'm an overachiever of sorts. When I knew Preston's saw was gone and that I would have to replace it......I went at it whole hog so to speak. 

The one I got from Tom ain't the one that Preston ended up with. He ended up with the one I got from Neal. 

This dude "chainsawjohnny" has yet to attempt to prove that he bought that saw.....hell he might work for the postal service and be a damn thief. I doubt that is the case but he hasn't contacted me. For all I know he's just wasting time trying to cover his tracks. 

Now what would be the right thing to do? I'm not sure......that truly depends on the facts. 

*If *he is a postal employee, he needs to go to jail. 

*If* he just bought this saw at a USPS auction, it would be great for me to get it back for what he had invested in it. 

*If* the shoe was on the other foot I would make it right, not talk just about it. 

*If* I do get this saw back I will give it to Tom.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tom did send me a 394XP to help with the loss. I also traded my MS460 for one. Then I traded a woods port and another saw for yet another one. Then there was the labor......I ported three saws in all this. Here's the thing......I'm an overachiever of sorts. When I knew Preston's saw was gone and that I would have to replace it......I went at it whole hog so to speak.
> 
> The one I got from Tom ain't the one that Preston ended up with. He ended up with the one I got from Neal.
> 
> ...



Plus you're a midget.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Is this a bad time to tell you that JJ has sent you a 660 for me?



No not at all. The incident with the 076 was just one of those things. It has an offset combustion chamber with a step into it. My cutter caught the edge of that and dug in, making a nasty groove. It would never hurt the way the saw runs, but it ain't right. I've located another jug and will be using it.


----------



## exSW (Jul 22, 2013)

Does a Postal auction give you clear title?I you have some thing lost or stolen, have proof of ownership and have not been compensated for your loss it's still yours.Say you've had firearms stolen,they've been reported and are on record.If you walk up to a table at a gun show or into a gunshop 10 years later and there lies your gun you have the right to reclaim your property on the spot.Whomever holds that property regardless of provenance after the fact of the loss/theft is SOL.This happened several years ago in the case of a very rare MM UDLX farm tractor.Someone tracked it down after 30 plus years,was able to establish prior ownership and theft and plucked a 150K collector piece right out of someones shed.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 22, 2013)

how do the police get round "lost property"? Wouldn't it be the same?


----------



## zogger (Jul 22, 2013)

I just read up some on these mail recovery centers. They are supposed to go out of their way to find the owners, then ship the article back to them if possible. Letters that are undeliverable and have no other way to contact someone, get shredded. "Stuff" gets auctioned except for contraband/illegal things they find.

With your inquiries to the PO, your obvious sticker on the saw, a grand total of three saws in this auctioned off lot, etc., I am not getting it on why you didn't get the saw back in the first place. Someone at the post office screwed up, or this was done delibarately. And they found it, but then wouldn't get it back to you, is this correct? And no insurance money either..man..more weirdness.

As to CSJ, ball in his court now what to do. He registered and chimed in so I would guess something will get worked out.

If it was me, I would still recontact the postal inspectors and find out exactly how a very easy to ID article, with the owner making inquiries on it, wound up being auctioned off. This still smells bad. I am not believing a "simple mistake" here. Even if the package sorting machine destroyed the label, or it fell off, etc., this saw obviously would have been extremely easy to find, I mean, day to day, how many "lost" chainsaws do they have floating around the atlanta facility?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> I just read up some on these mail recovery centers. They are supposed to go out of their way to find the owners, then ship the article back to them if possible. Letters that are undeliverable and have no other way to contact someone, get shredded. "Stuff" gets auctioned except for contraband/illegal things they find.
> 
> With your inquiries to the PO, your obvious sticker on the saw, a grand total of three saws in this auctioned off lot, etc., I am not getting it on why you didn't get the saw back in the first place. Someone at the post office screwed up, or this was done delibarately. And they found it, but then wouldn't get it back to you, is this correct? And no insurance money either..man..more weirdness.
> 
> ...



I'm still thinking I should call the FBI with this whole thing......but I'll wait till this afternoon.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 22, 2013)

And still, nothing explains the damage and sawdust...


----------



## moody (Jul 22, 2013)

His attitude leads me to believe he's bragging about he's not at fault. I called his bs last night but they deleted my post. That's no big deal as they asked us to shut up. But if he wants to do what's right he'd go to the post office. He'd tell them he's not happy with them selling stolen goods and wants a refund. And then you can iron something out if he's wanting profit.

I'm from Missouri I'm a visual person. When he shows Randy a receipt and a check stubb then I'll stop suspecting foul play. For him to act like he's in a position of power is in poor taste. He's got a chance to save face. Just hope he does it.


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 22, 2013)

Has he had direct contact with you yet Mastermind? He obviously has your number and means to talk if he chooses to do so.

He asked alot of questions in his post, but they seemed to be more rhetorical than actually looking for answers. In fact, i don't think he would have to search his soul or knowledge base too deeply to reach the logical conclusion. A wise man once said, to treat others the way you wish to be treated. I think this directly applies here for you and him. You both need to walk in the others shoes and come to a reasonable agreement. In no circumstance should that agreement result in anything but you getting your saw back and him being reimbursed for his costs, shipping and some time. It is what reasonable adults should conclude.

Randy has a significant investment in this saw, of money and time. Johnny has an invest of what he paid and what shipping would be and the time he took to pursue and win it. Realistically, bit are innocent party to a major head in butt manuever by the USPS.

Just my $0.02. hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

ohio andy said:


> Has he had direct contact with you yet Mastermind? He obviously has your number and means to talk if he chooses to do so.
> 
> He asked alot of questions in his post, but they seemed to be more rhetorical than actually looking for answers. In fact, i don't think he would have to search his soul or knowledge base too deeply to reach the logical conclusion. A wise man once said, to treat others the way you wish to be treated. I think this directly applies here for you and him. You both need to walk in the others shoes and come to a reasonable agreement. In no circumstance should that agreement result in anything but you getting your saw back and him being reimbursed for his costs, shipping and some time. It is what reasonable adults should conclude.
> 
> ...



No direct contact......only thru ebay and that was just saying he wasn't a thief basically.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 22, 2013)

If you don't hear from him by the time the fbi is open for business then a phone call is in order. Innocence in this case should be relatively easy to prove with a paper trail. Let them poke things with a stick and see if anything crawls out...


----------



## sunfish (Jul 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> I just read up some on these mail recovery centers. *They are supposed to go out of their way to find the owners, then ship the article back to them if possible.* Letters that are undeliverable and have no other way to contact someone, get shredded. "Stuff" gets auctioned except for contraband/illegal things they find.
> 
> With your inquiries to the PO, your obvious sticker on the saw, a grand total of three saws in this auctioned off lot, etc., I am not getting it on why you didn't get the saw back in the first place. Someone at the post office screwed up, or this was done delibarately. *And they found it, but then wouldn't get it back to you, is this correct?* And no insurance money either..man..*more weirdness.*
> 
> ...


Lot of weirdness and unanswered questions!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> do not wait. somebody has property that belongs to somebody else. How it got to where it is needs to be sorted out and fixed. If it turns out to be a huge USPS scam it needs to be brought to light and people need to be thrown in jail and fired. The fact that they insure packages and pay only 2% of the claims screams of a massive internal fraud. There are many thousands of good people working for the post office they need to have their reputations protected. It is time somebody takes out the trash.



I feel the same way. I'm trying to give this guy a chance to really contact me.....not just talk about that.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jul 22, 2013)

In all reality of this supposed chainsawjohnny character, it/he/she could very well be just a troll out there ####ing with all of us. Hopefully not and hopefully he at least contacts MM to try and resolve this issue. Not just so MM can back what is rightfully his but so that if CSJ is who he says he is, he can help MM get some answers out of USPS.

I don't get much time to come on AS this time of year and to come on now and see something like this going on, especially to a guy like MM, really sucks. 

I had an auction gone bad on Ebay years ago and had the most luck getting the local authorities involved. Randy have you tried your local PD and Sherrif's Dept's. Also the local Dept's where the seller lives? That along with the FBI might be the best next step.

Good luck, I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> In all reality of this supposed chainsawjohnny character, it/he/she could very well be just a troll out there ####ing with all of us. Hopefully not and hopefully he at least contacts MM to try and resolve this issue. Not just so MM can back what is rightfully his but so that if CSJ is who he says he is, he can help MM get some answers out of USPS.
> 
> I don't get much time to come on AS this time of year and to come on now and see something like this going on, especially to a guy like MM, really sucks.
> 
> ...



I have been in contact with the Fulton County Sheriff's Office.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey. Randy just read up on this. wild... seems like everything has come to light here the only thing missing is an athority/agent to connect the dots and make a case. both of csj post imo seemed fishy/odd and did to me sound as if csj planned to keep the saw just cover as if trying to throw off the posse's rethoric. Best of luck that is one sweet mini bike I saw ya riding ciggaretts a beer and slapping a$$ wild animal you..


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> Even if the package sorting machine destroyed the label, or it fell off, etc., this saw obviously would have been extremely easy to find, I mean, day to day, how many "lost" chainsaws do they have floating around the atlanta facility?



The USPS auctions their stuff off through govdeals. Take a look at the completed auctions of the Atlanta Recovery Center, they auction off tons of stuff and not just a few chainsaws. It appears that they remove most of the packaging so that items can be categorized to be placed with similar items in lots. I went back through the last couple months of auctions and did not see the 394 or any of the Stihls in the pictures provided. Nor did I see a lot of just chainsaws. 

Maybe they were all on the bottom of a pile of stuff or maybe they were bought at a different auction? That still doesn't explain the sawdust and missing parts. 

Maybe John has the answers and maybe he doesn't, but I'm fairly certain the FBI would be able to determine that pretty quickly.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jul 22, 2013)

I see the auction has been pulled


----------



## Philbert (Jul 22, 2013)

Question for the A.S. lawyers out there. If someone paid for shipping and insurance with their VISA card and stuff did not get delivered, could they at least file a dispute to get the money they paid back?

Philbert


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have been in contact with the Fulton County Sheriff's Office.



Hopefully they are putting the squeeze on little johnny!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jul 22, 2013)

Just a thought on another route to take here. 
Randy, how about your business insurance. Make a claim with your business insurance for the loss of the saw. The insurance company has the money and means to push the right buttons on something like this.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> ...You will not find a better bunch of human beings anywhere else...



Yep, and the saw porting chimp ain't bad either.


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just a fun question , anyone going to buy his other saws he is selling ? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 22, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just a fun question , anyone going to buy his other saws he is selling ? :msp_rolleyes:



Not I!! Hey its a good thing the USPS didn't lose your 346xp:msp_w00t:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry for the saw Randy, I wasn't going to get in this but if you paid insurance on it, wouldn't they be responsible to pay you for it. I think you have a case against the postal service if you bought insurance.


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Not I!! Hey its a good thing the USPS didn't lose your 346xp:msp_w00t:



I always worry about loosing stuff in the mail now days ! Happens way to much !

I am very very happy they didn't loose the 346 ! That is one sweet saw ! Thanks again !!


----------



## ptjeep (Jul 22, 2013)

I contacted the Post office today and got some good and bad news. Basically they are saying we didnt file with in the allotted time for the insurance claim so now I've got some info on what to do next. Its basically hand writing letters arguing our point of why we deserve the money and what the saw is worth. There is more to it but thats the gist. Randy, I'll call you tonight.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Sorry for the saw Randy, I wasn't going to get in this but if you paid insurance on it, wouldn't they be responsible to pay you for it. I think you have a case against the postal service if you bought insurance.



They turned down my claim Rick......a very common practice for them.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> I contacted the Post office today and got some good and bad news. Basically they are saying we didnt file with in the allotted time for the insurance claim so now I've got some info on what to do next. Its basically hand writing letters arguing our point of why we deserve the money and what the saw is worth. There is more to it but thats the gist. Randy, I'll call you tonight.



We could have appealed again......but I grew tired of their crap. 

There are just too many unanswered questions here........I would love to have the guy explain a few basic things.......like.

Why does the saw appeared to be used? 

Could you show me your bill of sale?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They turned down my claim Rick......a very common practice for them.


I just don't seem how they can turn it down if you have paid for insurance on it. That ain't right. Guess their insurance is like the extended warrenty on new cars. They always find a reason to not fix it. I feel for ya cuz, keep on tryin something might come out of it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> There are just too many unanswered questions here........I would love to have the guy explain a few basic things.......like.
> 
> Why does the saw appeared to be used?
> 
> Could you show me your bill of sale?



Those are are very simple and easily answered questions. If he refuses to answer, then plain an simple, a lawsuit is in order. I'd love to see the USPS included as a plaintiff as well. If they're innocent, then they can prove it in a court of law.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We could have appealed again......but I grew tired of their crap.
> 
> There are just too many unanswered questions here........I would love to have the guy explain a few basic things.......like.
> 
> ...



That saw certainly looks used. There's saw *dust* (as in dull chain), the missing clutch cover, some fresh chain rash on the side of the case above the bar pad, and to my eyes the top right AV spring looks tweaked (along with the handlebar)..................like they pinched the bar and reefed the hell out of it. Almost looks like the bar studs ain't square with the case anymore either.


----------



## exSW (Jul 22, 2013)

Wonder if you could go to your County courthouse and put a mechanics lien against it?


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 22, 2013)

> This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available.



Where'd it go?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2013)

*HELLO!*

I've asked nicely a couple times for those of you not directly involved to stand back from this for a bit while MM and the new guy try to work this out. 

Johnny hasn't logged on since 1 something AM, not everyone is as bad as us and lives here 24-7.

I'm not at all trying to sweep this under the rug. I'd just like to see this straightened out without the pitchfork wielding mob taking over.

So here's the deal. For the next 24 hours, or until Randy or Johnny tell us that either something's been worked out, or won't happen, whichever comes first, I don't want to see ANYTHING from anyone not DIRECTLY involved in this. To me, that includes Randy, Johnny, ptjeep, thomas1, and anyone else involved with the replacement 394. If you're not one of them, until then, DON'T add your 2 cents worth.

This serves as the official warning. It'll go straight to infractions from here.

Oh, skip the pie, cake, pizza, quilts, etc. posts as well.

Like I said above, if nothings happened by this time tomorrow, have at it.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 22, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> *HELLO!*
> 
> I've asked nicely a couple times for those of you not directly involved to stand back from this for a bit while MM and the new guy try to work this out.
> 
> ...



i have some fresh corn on the cob,,, sorry no pie,, pizza or cake:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 22, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> i have some fresh corn on the cob,,, sorry no pie,, pizza or cake:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Have an infraction with your corn on the cob.



Next...


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Color me surprised......

At this time some of my faith in man being capable of doing the right thing has been restored. The seller has made me an offer......he says he will relist the saw and then split the sale price with me. 

I told him that I thought that was very fair, and in fact it was much more than I expected.

Here's the deal though......he asked me to give him my word that neither I, nor any of you guys would manipulate the auction in any way. 

I told him that I couldn't guarantee that no one from this site would bid on it......but I would ask the guys that are close to me here to stay out of it. 

So, I'm asking.

Giving a man my word is not a matter I take lightly, so please do this for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

OK will comply anything you say, but wouldn't it bring more with us bidding?


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> Hi! Good of you to show up with your side of everything.
> 
> OK...one saw lost in the mail issue will be resolved, now..you have other saws and..this whole post office "lost merchandise" deal leading to auctions is just wrong.
> 
> ...



the usps,,could lose a semi tractor and trailer....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> OK will comply anything you say, but wouldn't it bring more with us bidding?



I don't imply bidding without buying I'm talking buying, I still don't have a MM saw.


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep after we get the USPS and Postal inspectors to read this thread.



they could care less...we pay their wages, and benes,,and they laugh...................


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> do not wait. somebody has property that belongs to somebody else. How it got to where it is needs to be sorted out and fixed. If it turns out to be a huge USPS scam it needs to be brought to light and people need to be thrown in jail and fired. The fact that they insure packages and pay only 2% of the claims screams of a massive internal fraud. There are many thousands of good people working for the post office they need to have their reputations protected. It is time somebody takes out the trash.



ive been burnt,,THREE times by that trash....


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Color me surprised......
> 
> At this time some of my faith in man being capable of doing the right thing has been restored. The seller has made me an offer......he says he will relist the saw and then split the sale price with me.
> 
> ...




Maybe you should help write the description if it to increase sale price.


----------



## zogger (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't do ebay, so I couldn't manipulate anything if I tried. Can't see any manipulation possible other than the price going up.

With that said, your deal, your saw/now his saw.

I was kinda sorta hoping for a larger big picture ending though, getting the post office involved so that "lost" articles wind up back in the correct hands and aren't auctioned off. Your saw and the thousands of other lost articles, plus this apparent abysmal "insurance" scam that is running with the (unverified yet) but reported 2% payback on claims. Reform in other words, and some explanation from the authorities about how this occurred. It just smells, that's all. Something just hasn't added up yet.Nice clean rebuilt modded saw, shows up obviously in less than unused condition, etc. Post office finds it, but won't give it back, or something. Multiple weirdness events.

but..your gig, glad you are satisifed with the results so far, certainly better than no closure after it got lost.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't imply bidding without buying I'm talking buying, I still don't have a MM saw.



Could well be, as AS members presumably knows more than most others about what the saw is.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> OK will comply anything you say, but wouldn't it bring more with us bidding?



I'm sure he would like it to bring as much as possible. I'm not sure what he meant really....

I think he just doesn't want anyone casting a negative light upon the auction.

It would be best if he told you guys himself......and he probably will.



ohio andy said:


> Maybe you should help write the description if it to increase sale price.



I'm not sure about the condition of the saw........I would have to decline. I did tell him it was fine if he wanted to mention that the saw was built my Mastermind Worksaws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure he would like it to bring as much as possible. I'm not sure what he meant really....
> 
> I think he just doesn't want anyone casting a negative light upon the auction.
> 
> ...



No negative lite on the auction, Arborist Site is a huge saw buying force just in case he didn't know.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

zogger said:


> I don't do ebay, so I couldn't manipulate anything if I tried. Can't see any manipulation possible other than the price going up.
> 
> With that said, your deal, your saw/now his saw.
> 
> ...



I would have liked a more "complete" ending to this too. But the USPS is not gonna take notice of the likes of me.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jul 22, 2013)

That's good!

I don't doubt for a second that the seller didn't buy the saw. That saw shipped from Randy to Preston wouldn't be anywhere near Atlanta, Heck it wouldn't even be in the south portion of Tennessee for that matter. I'm sure he bought it like he said and planned on making a dollar off it....nothing wrong with that as that's what makes the world go around. 

I'm not even gonna get started on the USPS..... They probably never tried one time to find the rightful owner. 

I shipped 2 saws today. Because of this thread I didn't go give my money to the USPS either....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> No negative lite on the auction, Arborist Site is a huge saw buying force just in case he didn't know.



He's just viewed the tip of the AS iceberg.... :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

komatsuvarna said:


> That's good!
> 
> I don't doubt for a second that the seller didn't buy the saw. That saw shipped from Randy to Preston wouldn't be anywhere near Atlanta, Heck it wouldn't even be in the south portion of Tennessee for that matter. I'm sure he bought it like he said and planned on making a dollar off it....nothing wrong with that as that's what makes the world go around.
> 
> ...



FedEx will be picking up several here tomorrow. To hell with the USPS.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm sure he would like it to bring as much as possible. I'm not sure what he meant really....
> 
> I think he just doesn't want anyone casting a negative light upon the auction.
> 
> ...



Did he finally talk to you on the phone or is this agreement in written form?:msp_wink:


----------



## elanjoe (Jul 22, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Could well be, as AS members presumably knows more than most others about what the saw is.



is this saw capable of running in the great white north ? oh the endless possibilities ! wait, I am a jonsered guy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Did he finally talk to you on the phone or is this agreement in written form?:msp_wink:



It's in the form of an email......



elanjoe said:


> is this saw capable of running in the great white north ? oh the endless possibilities ! wait, I am a jonsered guy.



It's just an odd colored Jred you silly man.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's in the form of an email......
> 
> 
> 
> It's just an odd colored Jred you silly man.



Yea but red is just better!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2013)

great news on the resolution ,this way both parties are not totally hurt


----------



## cutforfun (Jul 22, 2013)

I know I won't be purchasing a stolen saw.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sure a reasonable "buy it now" price would resolve the disposition of the saw matter rather quickly by any number of AS members given an accurate and honest description of current condition.

Aside from that, the other issues involving how things evolved to this particular juncture have a whole new opportunity to be re-evaluated and investigated as a result of the recipient of the property from the auction getting on board and exercising some diligence and seemingly sound judgement in assessing the matter from his standpoint....despite having to wade through some of the crap in this thread to establish his presence. Dude had some balls and should be commended for owning his end of this issue and evidently desiring to make it right for whatever reasons got him to that level of mutual involvement with Randy.

I'm not suggesting that he should feel responsible to assist in any investigative matters Randy may still choose to initiate as a result of all this, but I'd at least like to think that he's already realized he'll certainly have more friends here than enemies after all the dust settles and things are ultimately worked out whether he goes that route or not.

But if there was ever an opportunity to come down hard on the USPS and their practices in these situations? This sure would seem to be an ideal case for it.

And unless I missed something going really bad while typing this?


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Why go the ebay route? Why not list it here in the classifieds or the auction thread? Keep a Mastermind saw "in house" with AS members. :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Why go the ebay route? Why not list it here in the classifieds or the auction thread? Keep a Mastermind saw "in house" with AS members. :msp_wink:



He don't know us yet may be afraid we would low ball it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I'm sure a reasonable "buy it now" price would resolve the disposition of the saw matter rather quickly by any number of AS members given an accurate and honest description of current condition.
> 
> Aside from that, the other issues involving how things evolved to this particular juncture have a whole new opportunity to be re-evaluated and investigated as a result of the recipient of the property from the auction getting on board and exercising some diligence and seemingly sound judgement in assessing the matter from his standpoint....despite having to wade through some of the crap in this thread to establish his presence. Dude had some balls and should be commended for owning his end of this issue and evidently desiring to make it right for whatever reasons got him to that level of mutual involvement with Randy.
> 
> ...



I had to rep this post!


----------



## B Harrison (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I would have liked a more "complete" ending to this too. But the USPS is not gonna take notice of the likes of me.



If you go in with a monkey mask and that long slide they will take a hell of a lot of notice of you. I GarontE


----------



## moody (Jul 22, 2013)

As I've always been told it's all over but the crying. I'm glad the man cut you a deal. Hopefully his word is as good as yours. And maybe he can stick around here and get to know us a little better.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 22, 2013)

well, I think this is good. at least as far as Randy and Johnny. and if he comes back I have a rep for him. none of us are in his shoes and it prolly was a little scary for him to find this out. shame on the post office tho.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 22, 2013)

The bit that puzzles me and I cannot for the life of me work out is how anybody would ever want to sell a Masterminded saw.... 

Complete madness


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's in the form of an email......



Out of curiosity (and to further belabor the micro-details), was there reasonable assurance/evidence that his coming of possession was indeed legit? (Maybe I missed that somewhere along the line?) If not, the term 'complicity' comes into play with you sharing any sales results as this whole thing heads on down the road in a worst case scenario where you are actually being manipulated to ensure future leverage by the guy with the saw.

Your word is one thing. His may be another altogether.

Just sayin'...

...and hopin' it all comes together as it should.

Ain't over till the fat lady sings and is bringin' pie to the table.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 22, 2013)

Like someone said earlier, why not sell it here? What is his buy it now price? Leave eBay out of this. I would be interested to know what he wants to get for that saw.

Congrats on the resolution.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Color me surprised......
> 
> At this time some of my faith in man being capable of doing the right thing has been restored. The seller has made me an offer......he says he will relist the saw and then split the sale price with me.
> 
> ...


Would you like the title changed to I'm satisfied now. Good to hear it's gonna work out for ya.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm glad you guys worked something out because Johnny probably isn't a bad guy and i hope he comes back here. I gotta give him credit for showing up here and telling his side of the story in front of 100k chain saw freaks that were against him,not sure i could've done that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm glad you guys worked something out because Johnny probably isn't a bad guy and i jope he comes back here. I gotta give him credit for showing up here and telling his side of the story in front of 100k chain saw freaks that were against him,not sure i could've done that.


well said.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm glad you guys worked something out because Johnny probably isn't a bad guy and i hope he comes back here. I gotta give him credit for showing up here and telling his side of the story in front of 100k chain saw freaks that were against him,not sure i could've done that.



+1 on the well said.
Here's hoping he's a man of his word.
I'll have some rep for em' if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 22, 2013)

You know, any time you buy something from liquidations auctions you're buying someones stuff that was lost and they may or may not have gotten insurance payment for the item. 

I wonder how much effort USPS goes into to resolve items that don't have a labeled home to goto? Anyone work for them on here care to enlighten us?

I also wonder who used the saw? It just didn't sit in the unclaimed storage! 

Sorry if the above questions have already been answered.

I wonder if recording the serial number or some other identifying item so there's a chance the insurance documents can ID the item. I think a digital photo could be included with the digital form.


Anyways, got a great quote for my sig from this thread! :jester:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 22, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> You know, any time you buy something from liquidations auctions you're buying someones stuff that was lost and they may or may not have gotten insurance payment for the item.



That seems to be the one element a lot of people here forget. Anytime you're making a profit, someone else is taking a loss. For every action, there's an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> ....
> 
> *I'm not sure about the condition of the saw*........I would have to decline. I did tell him it was fine if he wanted to mention that the saw was built my Mastermind Worksaws.



Obviously you aren't, as it may both be run and mistreated after it left you.

An unanswered question is when the damage/missing parts happened, and how? :confused2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

A quick search of google for "usps lost package" was a eye opener for me, the internet is full of sites like this with threads like this. Looks like they almost never pay on the insurance. Sure is sad I only used them before, now it will have to be one of the others.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The one I got from Tom ain't the one that Preston ended up with. He ended up with the one I got from Neal.



reminds me of a Tom Lehrer song


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 22, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> +1 on the well said.
> Here's hoping he's a man of his word.
> I'll have some rep for em' if it turns out to be true.



He will have plenty of rep if he follows through. And be more than welcome to join in the fun !


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm still thinking I should call the FBI with this whole thing......but I'll wait till this afternoon.



yup


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Jul 22, 2013)

moody said:


> That statement is like a slap to the face from Helen Keller. Glad to see you working something out with Randy. The illegal action was USPS *bending Randy over and **shafting him for the past year.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Pics? This is the crap you miss when you're away.WTF.
> Who stole the OSM?


----------



## bucknfeller (Jul 22, 2013)

Jwalker1911 said:


> moody said:
> 
> 
> > That statement is like a slap to the face from Helen Keller. Glad to see you working something out with Randy. The illegal action was USPS *bending Randy over and **shafting him for the past year.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 22, 2013)

ohio andy said:


> Maybe you should help write the description if it to increase sale price.



he would have to see the saw and re-evaluate it...considering the condition those pics show.

Is the stickered cover the only identifying mark on this saw? in other words...could that just be a MM top cover on a ?? saw?

Has a bill of auction sale showed up yet?

How do you guarantee you get this 'half' of the ebay $?

How did the saw get so banged up/used?

too many questions for this to be 'over', IMO.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't venture out of the Fight Thread much any more and am sorry to see all this going on, as I said last night Randy is stand up and this will work out. You reap what you sow out of life. Good luck Randy.


----------



## elanjoe (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> that is certainly better than nothing but the principle of the whole thing just sucks. The USPS is left out of the loop so the crooks go free to steal again and sell the stolen property to unsuspecting people. It wouldn't take a rocket scientist to google the sticker on the saw and connect it to you. How much effort would that take. The whole thing smells.
> 
> At his and your request I won't be bidding on it, I hope it brings a very high price.
> 
> What is the best way to cut a mini mack in half? at right angles or diagonally like a grilled cheese sandwich? Bandsaw/sawsall or 14" abrasive cut off saw?:msp_biggrin:



with a STIHL TS 500i , HOLLY FACK !!! I RAN A BRAND NEW ONE TODAY AND WAS BAFFLED AT THE FRIGGIN THROTTLE RESPONE AND POWER !!!!!!


----------



## bower4311 (Jul 22, 2013)

We could at least walk the guy through pulling the muffler to check the P&C if anyone is worried...


----------



## bucknfeller (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but what would it hurt for members here to bid on the saw? Would it not benefit both Randy, and Johnny if the saw brought more money?


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The seller has made me an offer......he says he will relist the saw and then split the sale price with me.



 Sounds good. Is this set in stone? If not, I have an idea; raffle the saw on AS. I bet it will bring more money that way. This whole ordeal has everybody on AS pumped up for some strange reason. People will buy tickets just to support you. I will donate the first $100 for tickets. 

You might run it by Johnny and see what he thinks. Maybe postpone the fleabay auction for a week to see what kind of response you get. If you haven't raised a $1000 or so in a week, then list it on the bay.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

USPS suck balls. They won't change because of this. I've been upset over this saw deal too many times and will be glad to see it over and done. 

Call me hoping for the best here. opcorn:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> USPS suck balls. They won't change because of this. I've been upset over this saw deal too many times and will be glad to see it over and done.
> 
> Call me hoping for the best here. opcorn:



Dont touch my 2100cd until this is behind you. I want you to have a clear head when you go into my "precious." :jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Dont touch my 2100cd until this is behind you. I want you to have a clear head when you go into my "precious." :jester:



I'm better now........I cut a set of finger ports in a new 3120 jug today without screwing it up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm better now........I cut a set of finger ports in a new 3120 jug today without screwing it up.



Cool


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

Long bar saw or a short fast racer?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Long bar saw or a short fast racer?



Australian ripping saw.


----------



## sawdawgz (Jul 22, 2013)

Let's all bid it up to some ridiculous price.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 22, 2013)

sawdawgz said:


> Let's all bid it up to some ridiculous price.



Don't make any bids you're not willing to pay.

I plan on bidding on it when it's listed, probably will get outbid, but if not then I'll have a new-to-me 394.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It would be sort of fraudulent to make receipts for saws I didn't buy wouldn't it? :msp_unsure:



O it would not be. Just list on the receipt that it was agift. Nice and legal.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jul 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> The USPS auctions their stuff off through govdeals. Take a look at the completed auctions of the Atlanta Recovery Center, they auction off tons of stuff and not just a few chainsaws. It appears that they remove most of the packaging so that items can be categorized to be placed with similar items in lots. I went back through the last couple months of auctions and did not see the 394 or any of the Stihls in the pictures provided. Nor did I see a lot of just chainsaws.
> 
> Maybe they were all on the bottom of a pile of stuff or maybe they were bought at a different auction? That still doesn't explain the sawdust and missing parts.
> 
> Maybe John has the answers and maybe he doesn't, but I'm fairly certain the FBI would be able to determine that pretty quickly.



We think alike. I think spot on.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jul 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> *HELLO!*
> 
> I've asked nicely a couple times for those of you not directly involved to stand back from this for a bit while MM and the new guy try to work this out.
> 
> ...



Sorry man I just got this far into it.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 23, 2013)

remember, I want your first 661 M-tronic 




yea, me and 65 other AS members


----------



## mainewoods (Jul 23, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but what would it hurt for members here to bid on the saw? Would it not benefit both Randy, and Johnny if the saw brought more money?


+1 Guess I am missing something too. Seems the more $$ the saw sells for the more $$ in his pocket. I believe that has always been the idea behind an auction. Why would anyone restrict who bids on their item? Makes no sense to me. Maybe I am just an old man not yet schooled in the "new" ways of conducting an auction.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> remember, I want your first 661 M-tronic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that slot is taken already.....but we shall see. :msp_wink:



mainewoods said:


> +1 Guess I am missing something too. Seems the more $$ the saw sells for the more $$ in his pocket. I believe that has always been the idea behind an auction. Why would anyone restrict who bids on their item? Makes no sense to me. Maybe I am just an old man not yet schooled in the "new" ways of conducting an auction.



I think he just didn't want any negative light cast on the auction.....since he has seen the AS community rally together to make our voice heard.......he knows how it sounds.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm better now........I cut a set of finger ports in a new 3120 jug today without screwing it up.



Pics Randy.......pics :msp_angry:


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jul 23, 2013)

Randy,
Maybe I'm missing something on the whole USPS deal, but I would say if you had a package insured for XX.00 and they did not deliver or lost it then I feel they owe you whatever you insured it for. It shouldn't matter if it was a chainsaw or bar of gold in the box. You insured it for XX.00, why do you need to show them a receipt for anything? You shipped it, it had a tracking number, they lost it, it was insured, they need to pay you.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 23, 2013)

elanjoe said:


> is this saw capable of running in the great white north ? oh the endless possibilities ! wait, I am a jonsered guy.



You want an xpg for that! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 23, 2013)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Randy,
> Maybe I'm missing something on the whole USPS deal, but I would say if you had a package insured for XX.00 and they did not deliver or lost it then I feel they owe you whatever you insured it for. It shouldn't matter if it was a chainsaw or bar of gold in the box. You insured it for XX.00, why do you need to show them a receipt for anything? You shipped it, it had a tracking number, they lost it, it was insured, they need to pay you.



One should think it was that simple, but obviously it isn't....:msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Randy,
> Maybe I'm missing something on the whole USPS deal, but I would say if you had a package insured for XX.00 and they did not deliver or lost it then I feel they owe you whatever you insured it for. It shouldn't matter if it was a chainsaw or bar of gold in the box. You insured it for XX.00, why do you need to show them a receipt for anything? You shipped it, it had a tracking number, they lost it, it was insured, they need to pay you.



What they don't tell a guy when he insures a parcel via USPS, UPS, FedEx, or even a private insurer is that if a claim is made, proof of value must be shown. Now I attempted to show the USPS proof of this saws value several different ways and they still found a way to refuse the claim. They stack the deck against you by putting you thru layers of BS in hopes that you will give up and stop filing appeals. They win 98% of the time. 

I read yesterday that over 1,000,000,000 in lost parcels occur yearly in the USPS......of that amount they pay less than 2% of claims.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 23, 2013)

He's yet to relist it. Let's just hope he's not stalling to buy time to figure a way out of this.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What they don't tell a guy when he insures a parcel via USPS, UPS, FedEx, or even a private insurer is that if a claim is made, proof of value must be shown. Now I attempted to show the USPS proof of this saws value several different ways and they still found a way to refuse the claim. They stack the deck against you by putting you thru layers of BS in hopes that you will give up and stop filing appeals. They win 98% of the time.
> 
> I read yesterday that over 1,000,000,000 in lost parcels occur yearly in the USPS......of that amount they pay less than 2% of claims.



Hey Ol' Timer, you have time to cut the squish band on a flattop 066 cylinder I'm gettin' ready to use?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> He's yet to relist it. Let's just hope he's not stalling to buy time to figure a way out of this.



I'm just hoping for the best Steve.......so far every agency I've spoken to could give a #### less about it.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Ol' Timer, you have time to cut the squish band on a flattop 066 cylinder I'm gettin' ready to use?



Yep, no more get out of the shop time for me till next spring. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yep, no more get out of the shop time for me till next spring. :msp_thumbup:



Great thanks. I'll get it out today. I have an 064 that's topless.


----------



## cre10 (Jul 23, 2013)

This whole thing is crazy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> you need to be that 2%
> you now have pictures of the saw that they sold, so they can't dispute what it was. You have your sticker on it in the pictures showing that you have done your magic on it. Add the value of the saw and your standard fee= what $1200? go get em...never quit, I would get my congressman involved, he wants to get reelected and stamping out evil is good press for his office.....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I would make collecting the money from the postal service my new hobby........



See that sounds great......but. When I get sucked into it my head is no longer in porting saws. As you probably realize, I do well over 200 saws a year. That's where I need to keep my mind. 

This saw has cost me a small fortune in wasted time.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> See that sounds great......but. When I get sucked into it my head is no longer in porting saws. As you probably realize, I do well over 200 saws a year. That's where I need to keep my mind.
> 
> This saw has cost me a small fortune in wasted time.



Very true. Very true. Even more so with port work waiting. Say maybe 30+ hours is a small fortune to us hacks with a grinder.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 23, 2013)

I gotta say I've learned a couple things in this thread:

Never send anything of value via USPS.

Record serial numbers on anything getting shipped. (I'm gonna go around and write down SNs of all my saws, runners and projects, even parts saws, just to have a list.)

Make a receipt if selling, ask for one if buying, with the above mentioned SN on it (if applicable).

Edit: Put a second address label in the package, preferably attached to the item.

If nothing else, this thread should make better shippers, buyers, and sellers out of us.


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I gotta say I've learned a couple things in this thread:
> 
> Never send anything of value via USPS.
> 
> ...



you forgot "never hire a midget to paint your ceiling" (no offense you personally, blazin )


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jul 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I gotta say I've learned a couple things in this thread:
> 
> Never send anything of value via USPS.
> 
> ...




That's what we need to take from this whole thread. 


My wife asked the other day why I double box and use so much tape on a saw. I pointed out the $700 insurance value on that box and why would I skimp on $2.00 worth of tape. I can not remove all of the exposure to issues, but why not limit it as much as possible. 


As for Randy and Johnny.. I'm glad they've reached a gentleman's agreement and hope it works out how it should. If all of this keeps one saw from being lost by USPS from another member.. it's all worth it in my opinion.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> I gotta say I've learned a couple things in this thread:
> 
> Never send anything of value via USPS.
> 
> ...



i may get hit again with another infection/infraction but i just can't resist,,,,, see you can learn something :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
i am going to add to this steve,,,,,,, even if you don't record serial numbers for shipping at least do it for the insurance company just in case you get broke into and saws and anything else gets stolen,,, i have pics with serial numbers of everything possible with a pic on a thumb drive,,, that way,, heaven forbid,, my shop gets broken into i have all serial numbers in a safe place


----------



## bower4311 (Jul 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> i may get hit again with another infection/infraction but i just can't resist,,,,, see you can learn something :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> i am going to add to this steve,,,,,,, even if you don't record serial numbers for shipping at least do it for the insurance company just in case you get broke into and saws and anything else gets stolen,,, i have pics with serial numbers of everything possible with a pic on a thumb drive,,, that way,, heaven forbid,, my shop gets broken into i have all serial numbers in a safe place



Please back it up online haha. Much safer. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Australian ripping saw.



Pics of finger ports please.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 23, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Pics of finger ports please.



Or even just a picture of Randy fingering a port...


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 23, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Or even just a picture of Randy fingering a port...



:msp_ohmy:


opcorn:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> See that sounds great......but. When I get sucked into it my head is no longer in porting saws. As you probably realize, I do well over 201 saws a year. That's where I need to keep my mind.
> 
> This saw has cost me a small fortune in wasted time.



Fixt that number for ya. . . I sent a guy from TN, on FB, your way yesterday. 

Hopefully he follows thru?


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 23, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Or even just a picture of Randy fingering a port...



Depends on which port you are referring to there........


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Or even just a picture of Randy fingering a port...



You're dirty. . . :blush:


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 23, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Depends on which port you are referring to there........



Exhaust port :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 23, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Exhaust port :msp_thumbup:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Through_the_Out_Door


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's an on-topic post.

I take detailed pictures of all saws I ship, including any markings, plates, and identifiable features. I take pictures of the packing as well, and the saw in the packing.

I filed a claim for $75.00 once thru USPS for damage to a Mac 800. I sent the pictures of before and after -- they sent me a check.

Pictures are hard to argue with.

I also pack stuff like it's gonna be hit with a nuke, sometimes it helps, but most shippers still treat packages like a football.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 23, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Here's an on-topic post.
> 
> I take detailed pictures of all saws I ship, including any markings, plates, and identifiable features. I take pictures of the packing as well, and the saw in the packing.
> 
> ...



Recording the serial number seems to be a big help, and getting a bill of sale on used saws is a big one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 23, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Recording the serial number seems to be a big help, and getting a bill of sale on used saws is a big one.



On the bill of sale. I have never done that before but need to start.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 23, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> On the bill of sale. I have never done that before but need to start.



That is where it belongs, but it doesn't hurt to have it somewhere else as well. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> That is where it belongs, but it doesn't hurt to have it somewhere else as well. :msp_thumbup:



That works too but I was saying, need to start getting a bill of sale.


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> i may get hit again with another infection/infraction but i just can't resist,,,,, see you can learn something :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> i am going to add to this steve,,,,,,, even if you don't record serial numbers for shipping at least do it for the insurance company just in case you get broke into and saws and anything else gets stolen,,, i have pics with serial numbers of everything possible with a pic on a thumb drive,,, that way,, heaven forbid,, my shop gets broken into i have all serial numbers in a safe place



Between those and the snackie pics, that thumb drive must weigh 3500lbs.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Nate I ain't too sure about posting pics of these fingers........I might get dug over the coals. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Randy;
You mentioned you and the "Other Party" agreed to split the proceeds .
Is this correct?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Did he mention by any chance the words 50/50 ?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
90/10 is a split
So is
75/25
Or
60/40
Or
99/01

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nate I ain't too sure about posting pics of these fingers........I might get dug over the coals. :msp_unsure:



maybe wipe off your fingers before you post the picture then :biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah Frank.....50/50 was the deal. :msp_thumbup:



Trx250r180 said:


> maybe wipe off your fingers before you post the picture then :biggrin:



I'm more worried about someone saying I shouldn't post those pics since they showed me how it was done........I respect that.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah Frank.....50/50 was the deal. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more worried about someone saying I shouldn't post those pics since they showed me how it was done........I respect that.



i'm with you on that ,if they want "their " secrets out ,they can post them ,you are a good man sir


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah Frank.....50/50 was the deal. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more worried about someone saying I shouldn't post those pics since they showed me how it was done.......*.I respect that.*



Damn Randy, you get more honorable everyday. isn't that starting to hurt??????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nate I ain't too sure about posting pics of these fingers........I might get dug over the coals. :msp_unsure:



Which style are they? Shoot me a PM if you have to.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Damn Randy, you get more honorable everyday. isn't that starting to hurt??????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Like a vampire bathing in Holy water! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Which style are they? Shoot me a PM if you have to.



PM sent. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> PM sent. :msp_thumbup:



_The fish has carried the fork. . . I repeat, the fish has carried the fork._

**Over**


:Eye: :Eye:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 23, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Between those and the snackie pics, that thumb drive must weigh 3500lbs.



I have 3 other drives just for the snackie pics especially the ones in bikinis,, I wouold be more then happy to burn a cd of them and send them to you that way I am not the only one drooling


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I have 3 other drives just for the snackie pics especially the ones in bikinis,, I wouold be more then happy to burn a cd of them and send them to you that way I am not the only one drooling



Scott yer just sick ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I have 3 other drives just for the snackie pics especially the ones in bikinis,, I wouold be more then happy to burn a cd of them and send them to you that way I am not the only one drooling



Please do, my mailing address is 140 Cuddle Lane, Jamestown TN.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dieselfitter (Jul 23, 2013)

For what it is worth. 
I was told by my brother, a former UPS delivery driver, a package must be able to handle a 4 foot drop. I package everything with that in mind.

If I were in chainsaw Johnnies position, I feel the desperate need to document the provenance of the saw. It may get Randy his claim resolved, clear up any concerns regarding his acquisition and not cost him a dime sharing the proceeds of the sale. 
I don't think anyone can fault him for sharing the proceeds 50/50, that is honorable. Provided he came by it honestly. I will take a man at his word until he gives me reason to do otherwise.
DF


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I have 3 other drives just for the snackie pics especially the ones in bikinis,, I wouold be more then happy to burn a cd of them and send them to you that way I am not the only one drooling



Yeah send me one.

Darin @arboristsite.com

Thanks
D.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 23, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Yeah send me one.
> 
> Darin @arboristsite.com
> 
> ...



Or [email protected]


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Please do, my mailing address is 140 Cuddle Lane, Jamestown TN.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



just for you I will send the other disk with pasties only,,, on the way today to the addy above


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 24, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> just for you I will send the other disk with pasties only,,, on the way today to the addy above



Awesome, I love pastries.


----------



## DSS (Jul 24, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Awesome, I love pastries.



I think you meant turtles, but whatever


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 24, 2013)

The saw has been re-listed and Randy given his props in the description!


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2013)

if I knew how it will end,,, I got lost a few pages back on what is going on to whether or not I bid on it


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 24, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> The saw has been re-listed and Randy given his props in the description!



so....who's gonna start the bidding?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 24, 2013)

We have been asked nicely not to bid.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> The saw has been re-listed and Randy given his props in the description!



Broke the ice.



o8f150 said:


> if I knew how it will end,,, I got lost a few pages back on what is going on to whether or not I bid on it



Remember, it's _not_ an Earthquake Scott . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> We have been asked nicely not to bid.



I understood that we are not supposed to 'shill bid' to artificially drive the price up. I placed a legitimate bid.

Now if you guys want me to have it for 99 cents, plus $19 shipping, I will gladly send it directly back to Randy.

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 24, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> We have been asked nicely not to bid.



That's not what he wanted I sure. He asked that we not manipulate the auction. I'm not 100% sure what he meant by that but I'm fairly sure he would want the saw to bring as much as it could......that means you saw nuts need to bid on the damn thing in my mind.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's not what he wanted I sure. He asked that we not manipulate the auction. I'm not 100% sure what he meant by that but I'm fairly sure he would want the saw to bring as much as it could......that means you saw nuts need to bid on the damn thing in my mind.



OK done.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2013)

Well _THAT_ did not take long . . . !

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 24, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I understood that we are not supposed to 'shill bid' to artificially drive the price up. I placed a legitimate bid.
> 
> Now if you guys want me to have it for 99 cents, plus $19 shipping, I will gladly send it directly back to Randy.
> 
> Philbert



gonna cost you more now


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 24, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> We have been asked nicely not to bid.





Mastermind said:


> Here's the deal though......he asked me to give him my word that neither I, nor any of you guys would manipulate the auction in any way.
> 
> I told him that I couldn't guarantee that no one from this site would bid on it......but I would ask the guys that are close to me here to stay out of it.
> 
> ...


Randy asked that we not to _manipulate_ the auction. That can be taken a couple of different ways, but it should be ok to place legitimate bids if someone really wants the saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 24, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Or [email protected]



Surprice, surprice - that email link doesn't work! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 24, 2013)

It's mine so far......


----------



## old-cat (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, I'm the highest bidder now, all you other cats can stop bidding:jester:

Somebody just did.


----------



## chainsawjohnny (Jul 24, 2013)

*Husky 394xp*

To all concerned,

My apologies. I was a day late re-listing this item. I appreciate Randy's kind words and will uphold my end of the agreement. Anyone with good intentions (from my point of view) are welcome to bid on this chainsaw ... Ebay Item (271245406347). I have no idea why it looks as though this saw may have been used since Randy worked on it. This is the condition that I received the item. I left the "Mastermind Worksaws" sticker on the saw as before ... I believe even the least experienced "thief" would have removed the sticker before listing on Ebay. Since I purchased the saw legitimately, I had no reason to remove the sticker previously ... nor presently.

If there are further questions, feel free to ask. I will check this forum on occasion .... so please don't necessarily expect a quick response.

Sincerely,

Johnny


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 24, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> It's mine so far......


Not!


----------



## cowroy (Jul 24, 2013)

:msp_wink: $$ opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 24, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all concerned,
> 
> My apologies. I was a day late re-listing this item. I appreciate Randy's kind words and will uphold my end of the agreement. Anyone with good intentions (from my point of view) are welcome to bid on this chainsaw ... Ebay Item (271245406347). I have no idea why it looks as though this saw may have been used since Randy worked on it. This is the condition that I received the item. I left the "Mastermind Worksaws" sticker on the saw as before ... I believe even the least experienced "thief" would have removed the sticker before listing on Ebay. Since I purchased the saw legitimately, I had no reason to remove the sticker previously ... nor presently.
> 
> ...



You better be careful hanging around here Johnny. There's an affliction that infects those that post here much. It's called CAD......Chainsaw Acquirement Disorder. :msp_biggrin:


All joking and poking aside.....I appreciate what you are doing. It seems to me that I owe you an apology for thinking the worse of you. 

Now.....about this saw......if one of you guys gets it and it needs anything......I'll take care of that for you. :msp_wink:


----------



## showrguy (Jul 24, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all concerned,
> 
> My apologies. I was a day late re-listing this item. I appreciate Randy's kind words and will uphold my end of the agreement. Anyone with good intentions (from my point of view) are welcome to bid on this chainsaw ... Ebay Item (271245406347). I have no idea why it looks as though this saw may have been used since Randy worked on it. This is the condition that I received the item. I left the "Mastermind Worksaws" sticker on the saw as before ... I believe even the least experienced "thief" would have removed the sticker before listing on Ebay. Since I purchased the saw legitimately, I had no reason to remove the sticker previously ... nor presently.
> 
> ...



hey johnny,
although it may not seem like it to you yet, but, .....
this whole missing/found/stolen/ebay/usps chainsaw thread is probably better for you than you might think...
i'm sure that now that saw will bring a WHOLE LOT more than it would have (had nobody spotted it) before !!!
even if ya are splitting it..
kudos to you for doing something you did'nt have to do.............shows alot of character...

hell, i'd bid on it...........but it's just a husky. pppffffftttt


----------



## boxygen (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You better be careful hanging around here Johnny. There's an affliction that infects those that post here much. It's called CAD......Chainsaw Acquirement Disorder. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> All joking and poking aside.....I appreciate what you are doing. It seems to me that I owe you an apology for thinking the worse of you.
> ...



Im gonna need a clutch cover when I win. Im assuming that is covered in your lifetime warranty? And Id like the dust blown off if you will pay shipping both ways.


----------



## old-cat (Jul 24, 2013)

I bid on it just cause it's got a cool sticker on it!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 24, 2013)

So I have found this saw on ebay can any one tell me what its worth :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 24, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So I have found this saw on ebay can any one tell me what its worth :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



$400...at the moment


----------



## old-cat (Jul 24, 2013)

It probably aint worth nothin. It's just a sham:msp_w00t:


----------



## boxygen (Jul 24, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> $400...at the moment



You're welcome. :msp_wink:


----------



## zogger (Jul 24, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> To all concerned,
> 
> My apologies. I was a day late re-listing this item. I appreciate Randy's kind words and will uphold my end of the agreement. Anyone with good intentions (from my point of view) are welcome to bid on this chainsaw ... Ebay Item (271245406347). I have no idea why it looks as though this saw may have been used since Randy worked on it. This is the condition that I received the item. I left the "Mastermind Worksaws" sticker on the saw as before ... I believe even the least experienced "thief" would have removed the sticker before listing on Ebay. Since I purchased the saw legitimately, I had no reason to remove the sticker previously ... nor presently.
> 
> ...



Hi! This is interesting. The saw went from the MRC in Atlanta, to home with someone, presumably someone who works there, got used, then got brought back and put in with some others as a lot.

This stew has more and more ingredients daily.

Good luck to you both with the auction!


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You better be careful hanging around here Johnny. There's an affliction that infects those that post here much. It's called CAD......Chainsaw Acquirement Disorder. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> All joking and poking aside.....I appreciate what you are doing. It seems to me that I owe you an apology for thinking the worse of you.
> ...


*
*


Ur my hero Randy!


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 24, 2013)

HeHeHeHe, do I see a WKY 6 cube build off saw already built???????????


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 24, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> HeHeHeHe, do I see a WKY 6 cube build off saw already built???????????



Damn sure is ain't it?????


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Damn sure is ain't it?????



I keep trying to tell you I'm smarter than I look.......


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2013)

welllllll SOB,, I am out already and I didn't even put a bid in yet,,, you bunch of low life freaking midget homo vultures :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: I was ready to place a bid but its out of my price range already ok,, enough of the belly aching,,, I hope who ever gets it chokes on the POS


----------



## cowroy (Jul 24, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> HeHeHeHe, do I see a WKY 6 cube build off saw already built???????????



:msp_angry:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 24, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> welllllll SOB,, I am out already and I didn't even put a bid in yet,,, you bunch of low life freaking midget homo vultures :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: I was ready to place a bid but its out of my price range already ok,, enough of the belly aching,,, I hope who ever gets it chokes on the POS



If you'd stay out of that dern pawnshop you could'a bid on it.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> If you'd stay out of that dern pawnshop you could'a bid on it.



I haven't been to a pawn shop in months


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 24, 2013)

showrguy said:


> hey johnny,
> although it may not seem like it to you yet, but, .....
> this whole missing/found/stolen/ebay/usps chainsaw thread is probably better for you than you might think...
> i'm sure that now that saw will bring a WHOLE LOT more than it would have (had nobody spotted it) before !!!
> ...



I still think a raffle on AS would bring more. I would have kicked in $100 for tickets; but I can't afford to throw down $1000 to buy it. Maybe somebody else can though. Based on the publicity this saw is getting and the love for Randy :msp_wub:, I bet we would have raised more than $1000 easily.

I do hope it brings a ton though.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> I still think a raffle on AS would bring more. I would have kicked in $100 for tickets; but I can't afford to throw down $1000 to buy it. Maybe somebody else can though. Based on the publicity this saw is getting and the love for Randy :msp_wub:, I bet we would have raised more than $1000 easily.
> 
> I do hope it brings a ton though.



ohhhhhhhhhh shut the hell up:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,,,, I was getting a stiffy thinking about that saw in my dreams,,, now I woke up and looked in my wallet,, then the nightmare started


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2013)

To whomever it may concern: I am the *very* proud owner of a Masterminded 394xp.

[video=youtube;86M64SYnTng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=86M64SYnTng[/video]


It it is in your price range, I strongly encourage you to own one too. It's a ##### and a half


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> I still think a raffle on AS would bring more. I would have kicked in $100 for tickets; but I can't afford to throw down $1000 to buy it. Maybe somebody else can though. Based on the publicity this saw is getting and the love for Randy :msp_wub:, I bet we would have raised more than $1000 easily.
> 
> I do hope it brings a ton though.



Randy prolly would not turn down the money, but I bet it is a pricniple thing for him


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 24, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh shut the hell up:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:,,,, I was getting a stiffy thinking about that saw in my dreams,,, now I woke up and looked in my wallet,, then the nightmare started



Do you do stand up? I just picked myself up off the floor from laughing at a comment you made in Moody's thread. I come over here and you are at it again.


----------



## chainsawjohnny (Jul 24, 2013)

*Those with honest intentions ... bid away!!!*



Work Saw Collector said:


> We have been asked nicely not to bid.



Anyone that would like to legitimately bid on the Husky 394xp chainsaw (Ebay 271245406347) is more than welcome. I only requested of the "master" that he request from the community, that any bids on this Husky are legit. In other words, that he asks his friends not to try and get the saw back by deceit, or take some misguided revenge on me. Otherwise, make your bids ... the master will be compensated proportionately. I have even put in a good word for him on the listing!

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## Hinerman (Jul 24, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Randy prolly would not turn down the money, but I bet it is a pricniple thing for him



I understand what you are saying...I did not think of it from that perspective. Yes,


----------



## millbilly (Jul 24, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Anyone that would like to legitimately bid on the Husky 394xp chainsaw (Ebay 271245406347) is more than welcome. I only requested of the "master" that he request from the community, that any bids on this Husky are legit. In other words, that he asks his friends not to try and get the saw back by deceit, or take some misguided revenge on me. Otherwise, make your bids ... the master will be compensated proportionately. I have even put in a good word for him on the listing!
> 
> Thanks,
> Johnny



Serenity now... Serenity now..!


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Do you do stand up? I just picked myself up off the floor from laughing at a comment you made in Moody's thread. I come over here and you are at it again.



only on here,, everyone on AS is thicked skin enough to handle it,,, just like me since I am an inbred homo chicken legged turd


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 24, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> I understand what you are saying...I did not think of it from that perspective. Yes,



I was not trying to bust u'r chops. Sorry


----------



## wcorey (Jul 24, 2013)

I have an extra 394 clutch cover I'll send to the winner if needed, somewhat scratched up and needs a brake band but totally solid with no cracks.
Just pm me an address (hopefully not an overseas one) when the auction ends.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Still think this saw would have done better in the Classifeds/ Auction thread here rather than on the bay. There's no more concentrated place of chainsaw junkies than AS. Who appreciates Randy's work more than us? Probably be somebody from here with the winning bid anyways.


----------



## chainsawjohnny (Jul 24, 2013)

*Thanks!*



showrguy said:


> hey johnny,
> although it may not seem like it to you yet, but, .....
> this whole missing/found/stolen/ebay/usps chainsaw thread is probably better for you than you might think...
> i'm sure that now that saw will bring a WHOLE LOT more than it would have (had nobody spotted it) before !!!
> ...




Thanks to everyone that has given me the "benefit of the doubt" concerning this situation ... not that I'm doing anything outstanding ... just trying to be fair .. as brought up. It's unfortunate that we have all come to expect a negative outcome these days. It's a jungle out there. Trust me, I've been cheated out of some serious money on Ebay so I understand it's natural to get one's back up initially.

johnny


----------



## stihlonlynow (Jul 24, 2013)

*pictures or put it in writing*



Metals406 said:


> Here's an on-topic post.
> 
> I take detailed pictures of all saws I ship, including any markings, plates, and identifiable features. I take pictures of the packing as well, and the saw in the packing.
> 
> ...



I agree a couple of pics and some written backup...BOL with a serial number would make a case against this happening. Imagine the look on the thief's face when he opens a well documented box.
I am so glad my nearly new ported 395 xpg arrived here today safe and sound.


----------



## stihlonlynow (Jul 24, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Thanks to everyone that has given me the "benefit of the doubt" concerning this situation ... not that I'm doing anything outstanding ... just trying to be fair .. as brought up. It's unfortunate that we have all come to expect a negative outcome these days. It's a jungle out there. Trust me, I've been cheated out of some serious money on Ebay so I understand it's natural to get one's back up initially.
> 
> johnny



Wanna buy or sell a saw? Do it on AS. 
No scammers allowed.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 25, 2013)

stihlonlynow said:


> Wanna buy or sell a saw? Do it on AS.
> No scammers allowed.



Sadly, they make it here once in a while as well. I dealt with one myself last year that didn't want to pay, but got it worked out in the end. 99% of the guys (and gals) on here are standup people though.


----------



## moody (Jul 25, 2013)

chainsawjohnny said:


> Thanks to everyone that has given me the "benefit of the doubt" concerning this situation ... not that I'm doing anything outstanding ... just trying to be fair .. as brought up. It's unfortunate that we have all come to expect a negative outcome these days. It's a jungle out there. Trust me, I've been cheated out of some serious money on Ebay so I understand it's natural to get one's back up initially.
> 
> johnny



I'm sorry if you felt the mob was after you. We all try our best to look out for each other here. I hope you get some good use out of the site. Ever have any questions/help feel free to ask. Where I'm from we're born sceptical and it's nice to be proven wrong at times. Thanks for proving me wrong.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder how the 394 will be shipped after the auction ends?!?!?!:jester:


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I've been outbid so looks like back to the 2095 for the build off......*sigh*........


----------



## nmurph (Jul 25, 2013)

zogger said:


> Hi! This is interesting. The saw went from the MRC in Atlanta, to home with someone, presumably someone who works there, got used, then got brought back and put in with some others as a lot.
> 
> This stew has more and more ingredients daily.
> 
> Good luck to you both with the auction!



Yes, that's the part I can't wrap my tiny pea brain around. 


Regardless, since it is going for good money and is being sold "as-is" I would at least want to see a couple of pics of the piston.


----------



## morewood (Jul 25, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> I wonder how the 394 will be shipped after the auction ends?!?!?!:jester:



I'll be picking it up locally with all the problems I hear about shippers of late.

Shea


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 25, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> I wonder how the 394 will be shipped after the auction ends?!?!?!:jester:



usps parcel post:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## zkurtb (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like the listing ended today without being sold, the ebay message states "This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available." Mastermind , I hope that means you're having some success at retrieving it...?

Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

zkurtb said:


> Looks like the listing ended today without being sold, the ebay message states "This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available." Mastermind , I hope that means you're having some success at retrieving it...?
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay



Here's the new listing.....

Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 25, 2013)

zkurtb said:


> Looks like the listing ended today without being sold, the ebay message states "This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available." Mastermind , I hope that means you're having some success at retrieving it...?
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay



that was the last auction. check the date.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 25, 2013)

Edit: Never mind, I don't type too fast...


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Here's the new listing.....
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay



That saw has your sticker on it. Are you the one selling this saw?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 25, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> That saw has your sticker on it. Are you the one selling this saw?



Read all 38 pages of this thread


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 25, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Read all 38 pages of this thread



is this a contest then? or a raffle of some sort?


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 25, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> is this a contest then? or a raffle of some sort?



Only open to residents of the continental US or people over 15" tall. Double whammy for you.


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 25, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Only open to residents of the continental US or people over 15" tall. Double whammy for you.



that's ok, i usually buy mine at auctions :msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> usps parcel post:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Obviously!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 25, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> that's ok, i usually buy mine at USPS auctions :msp_unsure:




You too ?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 25, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Edit: Never mind, I don't type too fast...



if you stay off the hooch you can type faster:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Here's the new listing.....
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay



dang it monkey legs you beat me to it,, I know I am slowing down in my old age


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 25, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> if you stay off the hooch you can type faster:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Its worse than that. At work, on phone, fat fingers, midget sized keyboard.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 25, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> that's ok, i usually buy mine at auctions :msp_unsure:



My cousin Dwayne is a postal courier. He has ways of hooking me up whenever I need a saw. :msp_unsure:


----------



## morewood (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you guys afraid to out-bid me on this saw? Worth a lot more than it's at now:msp_ohmy: Good luck.

Shea


----------



## morewood (Jul 25, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> lots of time.....otstir: snipers wait for the last moment to take the best shot....:msp_scared:


True, but if you don't shoot high enough:msp_rolleyes:
Shea


----------



## mainewoods (Jul 25, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> lots of time.....otstir: snipers wait for the last moment to take the best shot....:msp_scared:



Won many a saw in the final 10 seconds of an auction, often by $.75 or less. Tack on some change to the highest bid you are willing to make and it could mean the difference between winning and losing.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 25, 2013)

It's at $455 . . . 

Philbert


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im not gonna go back thru this thread and confirm so I am just going off memory of what I think I have seen in this thread........ but I got to thinking today while doing "window time" that as of 2013 this is a typical "Mastermind" thread...... 40 pages and still no videos.otstir: Awful similar to the Echo Twin thread in that way.:jester:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 25, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> To whomever it may concern: I am the *very* proud owner of a Masterminded 394xp.
> 
> [video=youtube;86M64SYnTng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=86M64SYnTng[/video]
> 
> ...



:monkey:


Nevermind, I see someone already provided us with a fine video.


----------



## zkurtb (Jul 26, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Won many a saw in the final 10 seconds of an auction, often by $.75 or less. Tack on some change to the highest bid you are willing to make and it could mean the difference between winning and losing.



Dang it! Quit giving away my strategy. :msp_wink:


The new listing says it is being sold with Randy's blessing...True? Was something worked out?


----------



## TreeTangler (Jul 26, 2013)

zkurtb said:


> Dang it! Quit giving away my strategy. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> The new listing says it is being sold with Randy's blessing...True? Was something worked out?



It's all spelled out in the pages of this thread.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 26, 2013)

Video Shows FedEx Worker Behaving Badly


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 26, 2013)

TreeTangler said:


> It's all spelled out in the pages of this thread.



yep, they're gonna raffle it off


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 26, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> yep, they're gonna raffle it off



They're gonna raise enough money for your morbidly obese papa Calvin can afford a nice new cardboard box.


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 26, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> They're gonna raise enough money so that me and my morbidly obese papa Calvin can afford a nice new cardboard box.



hooray


----------



## zkurtb (Jul 26, 2013)

TreeTangler said:


> It's all spelled out in the pages of this thread.





cjcocn said:


> yep, they're gonna raffle it off



Well, I read much of the thread yesterday - but didn't see that. Must of skipped those pages. See it now on page 26... Glad it's worked out.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2013)

Philbert said:


> It's at $455 . . .
> 
> Philbert



It is still early in the auction though....:msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 26, 2013)

most of my auctions get most action first day and last day .............be patient


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 26, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> They're gonna raise enough money for your morbidly obese papa Calvin can afford a nice new cardboard box.



I thought Calvin was riding the bus with the Rev. James Cleveland when he wasn't at the library...


----------



## DSS (Jul 26, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I though Calvin was riding the bus with the Rev. James Cleveland when he wasn't at the library...



The correct spelling is lieberry. 

That's my lesson for this year.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 26, 2013)

I remember when this topic would get you in trouble, does anyone remember a very funny cartoon done on a web site?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> most of my auctions get most action first day and last day .............be patient



The last minutes and even seconds are the most important time, unless the bids have gone too high already.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> The correct spelling is lieberry.
> 
> That's my lesson for this year.



I am aware of your spelling and actually thought about using but did not want to risk having someone correct me for my lack of grammatical correctness.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, I went on vacation and look what happens. I read the first 2 pages, did anything come of this, or did the subject wander. I work for UPS. Items that have lost the shipping address and have no duplicate inside are called "Over Goods". When we get them they too go to GA. That's where our Over Goods facility is. They assign the item a number and hold it for 1 year trying to match it up to a claim. If they can't match it up it gets auctioned off. Those funds go toward paying claims. The one piece of advice I give people is to put a 3X5 card with "to and from" info inside the box, just in case. Things like saws, with handles, I've started putting travel tags on them. Cheap insurance, Joe.


----------



## DSS (Jul 26, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am aware of your spelling and actually thought about using but did not want to risk having someone correct me for my lack of grammatical correctness.



Correctness of any sort is the last thing we need in a Mastermind thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> Correctness of any sort is the last thing we need in a Mastermind thread.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## dancan (Jul 26, 2013)

Every time I see the title of this thread I wonder where to send my 20 bucks and the secret address to the nearest brxxxel .......... No pie = Frustration


----------



## dancan (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe this will help with the "Frustration"

PIE





Where do I send the monies to help out , maybe we should make a "Stickey" ?????


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

dancan said:


> Maybe this will help with the "Frustration"
> 
> PIE
> 
> ...



We got it squared away......

But some pie would be nice. :msp_smile:


----------



## dancan (Jul 26, 2013)

Square pie ??????


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

Area of a Circle


----------



## dancan (Jul 26, 2013)

I have your address , I'll be sending the monies to help with the frustrations .


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just had some fresh peach pie !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 26, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just had some fresh peach pie !



The wife just made brownies with coconut pecan icing  It don't get any better than that.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a sandwich. :msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 26, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just had some fresh peach pie !



I'll take another beer at this point! 

*Edit; * They multiplied.....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 26, 2013)

Sweet corn, green beans with ham hock and pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 26, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Just had some fresh peach pie !



just rub it in midget


----------



## boxygen (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey boys and girls. I have no intentions of owning this saw but since the proceeds are going to a good cause I just bid it up again. Get your wallets out.....pay up! We cant let the monkey get screwed again! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## axlr8 (Jul 26, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Hey boys and girls. I have no intentions of owning this saw but since the proceeds are going to a good cause I just bid it up again. Get your wallets out.....pay up! We cant let the monkey get screwed again! :hmm3grin2orange:



you little.... just kidding.. I maxed at 5 less than the previous bid. :/


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Color me surprised......
> 
> At this time some of my faith in man being capable of doing the right thing has been restored. The seller has made me an offer......he says he will relist the saw and then split the sale price with me.
> 
> ...







boxygen said:


> Hey boys and girls. I have no intentions of owning this saw but since the proceeds are going to a good cause I just bid it up again. Get your wallets out.....pay up! We cant let the monkey get screwed again! :hmm3grin2orange:




so what you're saying is you're manipulating the auction? bidding on something you have no intentions of buying?:confused2:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 26, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> so what you're saying is you're manipulating the auction? bidding on something you have no intentions of buying?:confused2:



I think he just figures on being outbid.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 26, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think he just figures on being outbid.



that's all well and good, but what happens if he does end up with it? or i should say "win it"?


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 26, 2013)

dang it now,,,, I guess I need to work the street corners 24/7 to come up with the money to outbid you guys,, it is way out of my pocket book now:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 26, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> somebody should post another link to it, just in case I win the lottery or sumpin......oh wait...I would need to buy a ticket....
> anyhow a link every now and again might be helpful :msp_confused:



hows this


Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 26, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> somebody should post another link to it, just in case I win the lottery or sumpin......oh wait...I would need to buy a ticket....
> anyhow a link every now and again might be helpful :msp_confused:



mastermind chainsaws in Home & Garden | eBay


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 26, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> dang it now,,,, I guess I need to work the street corners 24/7 to come up with the money to outbid you guys,, it is way out of my pocket book now:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::bang::bang::bang:



Just have your snackies charge by the pound rather than by the hour.

You'll have eleventy billion dollars in no time......


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 26, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> that's all well and good, but what happens if he does end up with it? or i should say "win it"?



Then he'll have to pay for it.


----------



## DSS (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Then he'll have to pay for it.



Or there'll be consequences and repercussions and stuff??


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> Or there'll be consequences and repercussions and stuff??



A fate worse than death......

Deportation to Canuckistan!


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Just have your snackies charge by the pound rather than by the hour.
> 
> You'll have eleventy billion dollars in no time......



thanks,,, I never thought about it that way


----------



## DSS (Jul 26, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> A fate worse than death......
> 
> Deportation to Canuckistan!



As long as you don't send onefiddy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> As long as you don't send onefiddy.


Can we send his snackies?


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 26, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Can we send his snackies?



Not to Prince Edwards Island, it might tip over.


----------



## boxygen (Jul 26, 2013)

brokenbudget said:


> that's all well and good, but what happens if he does end up with it? or i should say "win it"?



I never said I'd never pay for it. Im just doing my part in making sure this saw goes for what its worth. Someone is gonna PAY for it. Im not even the winning bidder after 6 or so bids.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 26, 2013)

Almost 5 days left and its at 600 bones, damn!

stihl sawing, your avatar scares me but is quiet badass.


----------



## DSS (Jul 26, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Can we send his snackies?



You know you gotta pay by the pound to ship stuff right?

And railcars ain't cheap.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> You know you gotta pay by the pound to ship stuff right?
> 
> And *cattle cars* ain't cheap.



Fixed.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 26, 2013)

boxygen said:


> I never said I'd never pay for it. Im just doing my part in making sure this saw goes for what its worth. Someone is gonna PAY for it. Im not even the winning bidder after 6 or so bids.




You know Bro.... look'n at your sig you need a bigger saw to look after them others. Think you should bid again.


----------



## boxygen (Jul 26, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> You know Bro.... look'n at your sig you need a bigger saw to look after them others. Think you should bid again.



I already bought a _bigger_ saw THIS WEEK. Ported xpw  
But hey......who knows what will happen. :msp_sneaky: I like a good saw deal as much as anyone, but this is not normal circumstances. This is a piece of AS chainsaw history. Just wish my fellow AS members would stop being so cheap. otstir:


----------



## zkurtb (Jul 27, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> just round em up and herd em across the border......they may lose a little weight but they should still scale out pretty good :hmm3grin2orange:



Rollin' Rollin' Rollin', Keep them doggies movin'......


----------



## Fifelaker (Jul 27, 2013)

dss said:


> you know you gotta pay by the pound to ship stuff right?
> 
> And railcars ain't cheap.



ups???


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jul 27, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> *somebody should post another link to it, *just in case I win the lottery or sumpin......oh wait...I would need to buy a ticket....
> anyhow a link every now and again might be helpful :msp_confused:



Here you go.

New Husqvarna Battery Operated Toy Chain Saw Kids Chainsaw Toys Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## RiverRocket (Jul 27, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Here you go.
> 
> New Husqvarna Battery Operated Toy Chain Saw Kids Chainsaw Toys Free Shipping | eBay


Hell Stihl even Makes better Toy Chainsaws........ Stihl MS Toy Chainsaw Real Saw Sounds and Action Free Post 1st Class Post | eBay


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 27, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> only 43 pages of frustration...bump.....even the earthquake thread did better than that...



Can't you spell, it's fustration.


----------



## DSS (Jul 27, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> only 43 pages of frustration...bump.....even the earthquake thread did better than that...



We ain't done. A lot of weeping may or may not be yet to take place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 27, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> My local Husky dealer says that all the saws Stihl makes are toys........otstir:otstir:opcorn::msp_scared:



Preach it brother.....:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 27, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> My local Husky dealer says that all the saws Stihl makes are toys........otstir:otstir:opcorn::msp_scared:



that's why stihls are white,, so after it throw it over the cliff you can find the pieces


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 27, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> that's why stihls are white,, so after it throw it over the cliff you can find the pieces


:msp_rolleyes:This comin from a guy who collects earthquakes.


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 27, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_rolleyes:This comin from a guy who collects earthquakes.



Are you complaining about site moderation? 

I started a thread for that - you should post there instead of cluttering up this raffle thread.


----------



## zkurtb (Jul 27, 2013)

$600 and climbing...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jul 28, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> My local Husky dealer says that all the saws Stihl makes are toys........otstir:otstir:opcorn::msp_scared:



Well your going to look pretty silly when my little "Toy Stihl" runs circles around your POS mushy !


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought about bidding and just driving over there for a local pickup. Looks like this is well outside of my comfort zone already. For that coin I could finish the 181 and send it over to MM for some cost savings, or just box up a 660 and send it off (FedEx, of course.)

So is anyone trying to get the $ back out of the USPS on this one, or is it a write off? I actually could care less about the disposition of the saw, but the theft of $1000 or so of Randy's money and time should be the issue here. The idea of calling 60 minutes was mentioned. Lots of photographic proof here to make an interesting story.


----------



## zogger (Jul 28, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> I thought about bidding and just driving over there for a local pickup. Looks like this is well outside of my comfort zone already. For that coin I could finish the 181 and send it over to MM for some cost savings, or just box up a 660 and send it off (FedEx, of course.)
> 
> So is anyone trying to get the $ back out of the USPS on this one, or is it a write off? I actually could care less about the disposition of the saw, but the theft of $1000 or so of Randy's money and time should be the issue here. The idea of calling 60 minutes was mentioned. Lots of photographic proof here to make an interesting story.




Ya, like, how did the saw get used between being "lost in the mail" and auctioned off?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> I thought about bidding and just driving over there for a local pickup. Looks like this is well outside of my comfort zone already. For that coin I could finish the 181 and send it over to MM for some cost savings, or just box up a 660 and send it off (FedEx, of course.)
> 
> So is anyone trying to get the $ back out of the USPS on this one, or is it a write off? I actually could care less about the disposition of the saw, but the theft of $1000 or so of Randy's money and time should be the issue here. The idea of calling 60 minutes was mentioned. Lots of photographic proof here to make an interesting story.




No one I've talked to seems to even be surprised. I guess the USPS is above reproach.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 28, 2013)

Has anyone checked out the 357? It seems that another modded saw wound up in the USPS auction.

Husqvarna 357 Gas Powered Chainsaw Used Good Compression 57cc | eBay


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Has anyone checked out the 357? It seems that another modded saw wound up in the USPS auction.
> 
> Husqvarna 357 Gas Powered Chainsaw Used Good Compression 57cc | eBay



All I could see was that it had was a muffler mod. Didn't see any stickers.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All I could see was that it had was a muffler mod. Didn't see any stickers.



Perhaps a lesson was learned...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Perhaps a lesson was learned...



I did not notice any place where a sticker was removed. But unless the sticker had been there long enough to get faded. it could not show up in pictures. So who here is bidding on the 357.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I did not notice any place where a sticker was removed. But unless the sticker had been there long enough to get faded. it could not show up in pictures. So who here is bidding on the 357.



I don't do muffler mods like that......it ain't my work.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 28, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Has anyone checked out the 357? It seems that another modded saw wound up in the USPS auction.





Mastermind said:


> I don't do muffler mods like that......it ain't my work.



It's a Walkerized saw...but that won't stop the AS conspiracy theorists...


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 28, 2013)

How did this individual end up with all these saws at an auction?

My guess is he used the sniff test, or just looked for the prominent oil spots on the boxes?

I have got saws UPS or USPS that should have been put in quarantine for all the fluids leaking from the boxes.


That said, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## sachsmo (Jul 28, 2013)

'Course there is the "conspiracy theory".

Inside job, fella puts the "good stuff" to the side and has his "accomplice" bid the stuff at auction.

Highly probable if the said "hole" is at the same distribution site eh?

US postal is falling fast, perhaps some dudes are doing a little side job.

It SUCKS, hope you nail 'em to the wall!


----------



## zogger (Jul 28, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> 'Course there is the "conspiracy theory".
> 
> Inside job, fella puts the "good stuff" to the side and has his "accomplice" bid the stuff at auction.
> 
> ...



Who knows. all we do know is the post officer owes him the money for "losing" it, failing to return it when they had his info, then selling it at auction. They should pay that claim.

I bet there are thousands of horror stories out there where valuable stuff got "lost" and sold. Until this thread, I didn't know they only paid 2% of claims, that is just horrid and should result in alarm bells going off within the postal law enforcement community, the inspectors there.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 28, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I did not notice any place where a sticker was removed.


There seems to be part of a small sticker at the rear top of the cover...


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 28, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> There seems to be part of a small sticker at the rear top of the cover...


Then again, that looks like it could be an XP sticker. :dunno:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2013)

Holly missing parts Batman, did you see that D41AV he has?


----------



## mcginkleschmidt (Jul 28, 2013)

Saw Dr. said:


> I thought about bidding and just driving over there for a local pickup. Looks like this is well outside of my comfort zone already. For that coin I could finish the 181 and send it over to MM for some cost savings, or just box up a 660 and send it off (FedEx, of course.)
> 
> So is anyone trying to get the $ back out of the USPS on this one, or is it a write off? I actually could care less about the disposition of the saw, but the theft of $1000 or so of Randy's money and time should be the issue here. * The idea of calling 60 minutes was mentioned. Lots of photographic proof here to make an interesting story*.



As I was reading through the thread a similar thought crossed my mind about notifying a news agency to cover the story about the ineptitude of the USPS and it would make for interesting viewing about how they lost the saw, couldn't find it, refused to pay for the lost saw and then the saw is auctioned off and ended up on ebay. A second thought followed my first one that Randy might not want his saw modding business brought to widespread public attention where EPA, and maybe others, might bring down upon him a load of grief. I think I would just let a sleeping dog lie. Just sayin'.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 28, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> only 43 pages of frustration...bump.....even the earthquake thread did better than that...



We still are on page 7, seen from here! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 28, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Then again, that looks like it could be an XP sticker. :dunno:



There is little doubt that it is!


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No one I've talked to seems to even be surprised. I guess the USPS is above reproach.



Me, you and most of use are just worker ants. The USPS is a self policing government conglomerate with endless legal resorces. Good Luck with the principal of the whole  thing.


----------



## dozerdan (Jul 28, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All I could see was that it had was a muffler mod. Didn't see any stickers.



It very well could be one that I ported 5 pr 6 years ago. At that time I was doing that style of muffler on the 357s and the 359s. I would like to see the cylinder of that saw. I never installed stickers on a ported saw.
I never lost a 357 with USPS but USPS lost a new ported 346OE a few years ago. I was never paid for that one and I had that one insured.

I think 60 minutes should look into the USPS.


Later
Dan


----------



## LumberJack1940 (Jul 28, 2013)

*394xp re-listed*

Don't know if they worked something out or what but its still up for bids on ebay. Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> It very well could be one that I ported 5 pr 6 years ago. At that time I was doing that style of muffler on the 357s and the 359s. I would like to see the cylinder of that saw. I never installed stickers on a ported saw.
> I never lost a 357 with USPS but USPS lost a new ported 346OE a few years ago. I was never paid for that one and I had that one insured.
> 
> *I think 60 minutes should look into the USPS.*
> ...



I'd love for em to. Who do we call?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2013)

Watch it Randy you might end up in the hot seat getting grilled by Barbara Walters.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Watch it Randy you might end up in the hot seat getting grilled by Barbara Walters.



She makes me horny. :msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> She makes me horny. :msp_wink:



Reported:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> Reported:msp_scared:



He meant she makes me Hominy.


----------



## DSS (Jul 28, 2013)

moody said:


> Reported:msp_scared:



+1

Vile


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> +1
> 
> Vile



Tru this thread need a good cleaning before it hits CNN.


----------



## moody (Jul 28, 2013)

DSS said:


> +1
> 
> Vile



I believe the french call her viel :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> She makes me horny. :msp_wink:



You are old aren't you.:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:otstir:otstir:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are old aren't you.:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:otstir:otstir:



I ain't that old. :msp_wink:


----------



## cmarti (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> She makes me horny. :msp_wink:



Dang it.....I just ate


----------



## glock37 (Jul 28, 2013)

Did you get Alum Chips In those eyes ?:msp_scared:

You Breathing those gas fumes ?:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> She makes me horny. :msp_wink:


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



I stihl like the big red monkey butt !


----------



## glock37 (Jul 28, 2013)

Damn Randy How Old are you ?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2013)

glock37 said:


> Damn Randy How Old are you ?



Well Mike....I'm old enough to eat cornbread without choking on it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 28, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> We still are on page 7, seen from here! :msp_wink:



Yeah, you and your metric pages......


----------



## B Harrison (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't believe this is still at the top, Randy I hope you are able to concentrate while at the bench, selfishly I want the best 7910 in the world Damn the PO and everyone else, Barbara Walters is OK I guess if that's what motivates you bud.

I think they have separate web forums for stuff like that.


----------



## DSS (Jul 28, 2013)

It will never,



ever,



























get that dark.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 28, 2013)

glock37 said:


> Damn Randy How Old are you ?



old enough that he needs those blue pills to be able to hump the neighbors cat


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never used ebay so I dont know anything about it... but I was looking at the bid history on this saw. Shows 18 bids- I bet almost every one of them came from AS members trying to look out for our bro.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 29, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I've never used ebay so I dont know anything about it... but I was looking at the bid history on this saw. Shows 18 bids- I bet almost every one of them came from AS members trying to look out for our bro.




*Yep. Just wait till two AS members will each place snipe bids that are well above the actual value of the saw. One member will see it end and say AWWWW shoot I have to pay now. The other will say WOO HOO I did not win
*


----------



## dozerdan (Jul 29, 2013)

mcginkleschmidt said:


> As I was reading through the thread a similar thought crossed my mind about notifying a news agency to cover the story about the ineptitude of the USPS and it would make for interesting viewing about how they lost the saw, couldn't find it, refused to pay for the lost saw and then the saw is auctioned off and ended up on ebay. A second thought followed my first one that Randy might not want his saw modding business brought to widespread public attention where EPA, and maybe others, might bring down upon him a load of grief. I think I would just let a sleeping dog lie. Just sayin'.



Anybody in the US can buy a street legal car and modify it for the race track. That car is then meant for competition use. Modified saws are the same thing, we port them for competition use only. We have no control over the end user of that modified equipment.
I will stop porting saws when they stop building race cars. !!!!!!

Later
Dan


----------



## mainewoods (Jul 29, 2013)

Unfortunately it happens more often than you think. Many saws are re-listed because of non-paying bidders. The excitement of bidding makes people do crazy things sometimes.


----------



## dozerdan (Jul 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love for em to. Who do we call?



There are a couple of ways to contact 60 Minutes. You can write them at 60 Minutes, 524 West 57th St.,New York, NY 10019. You can also email 60 Minutes at [email protected] or call them at 212-975-3247.

Later
Dan


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 29, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Anybody in the US can buy a street legal car and modify it for the race track. That car is then meant for competition use. Modified saws are the same thing, we port them for competition use only. We have no control over the end user of that modified equipment.
> I will stop porting saws when they stop building race cars. !!!!!!
> 
> Later
> Dan



Only some are used i'm seeing more and more $1k saws bought,some being ported,bragged about, put on the shelf never to see any wood and then sold and put on someone else's shelf. The auction has been full of them lately.


----------



## farrell (Jul 29, 2013)

Happy there will be some closure as it were to this matter for Randy!

Good that things are workin out!

But some of yous boys are sick and perverse!

But that's we love ya!

Maybe Randy will have time to send a sticker someday.......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 29, 2013)

i know what it means when he was "playing with his barbie doll" now


----------



## exSW (Jul 29, 2013)

DSS said:


> It will never,
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Or drunk


----------



## Bill G (Jul 29, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Anybody in the US can buy a street legal car and modify it for the race track. That car is then meant for competition use. Modified saws are the same thing, we port them for competition use only. We have no control over the end user of that modified equipment.
> I will stop porting saws when they stop building race cars. !!!!!!
> 
> Later
> Dan



Dan,

Well said

When was the last time a car at the local dirt track had a Cat? There are some here that do require a "mufffler" only for noise 

Bill


----------



## Reyn (Jul 29, 2013)

Bill G said:


> Dan,
> 
> Well said
> 
> ...



I have grown older and don't care for the noise but 20 years ago we would take new 4wd trucks and cut the cats and run glass packs. Now I like quiet but it did save me once about midnight when another good ole boy heard my truck stuck in the mud about a mile off road.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jul 29, 2013)

Reyn said:


> I have grown older and don't care for the noise but 20 years ago we would take new 4wd trucks and cut the cats and run glass packs. Now I like quiet but it did save me once about midnight when another good ole boy heard my truck stuck in the mud about a mile off road.



+1 had strait pipes on a 78 power wagon, a kw truck tractor 8v71 dual pipes. plenty of Detroit equipment. quiet is nice now.


----------



## exSW (Jul 29, 2013)

'72 w200,440 with 2 and a halfs loudest thing at six grand you've ever heard.


----------



## naturelover (Jul 29, 2013)

Grandpa had a 27' motor home with a 454 chevy in it and dual exhaust with glass packs.

It sounded pretty good... 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrcat (Jul 29, 2013)

Thieves make me want to tear off heads and (*^$#&*)!! down throats.. I see the saw is still listed. What a pathetic excuse for a human being.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 29, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Thieves make me want to tear off heads and (*^$#&*)!! down throats.. I see the saw is still listed. What a pathetic excuse for a human being.



Keep reading, I think you missed a few details.


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 30, 2013)

jrcat said:


> Thieves make me want to tear off heads and (*^$#&*)!! down throats.. I see the saw is still listed. What a pathetic excuse for a human being.



and some people need to read before posting.:welcome:


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Watch it Randy you might end up in the hot seat getting grilled by Barbara Walters.





Mastermind said:


> She makes me horny. :msp_wink:



Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!

Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!


EDIT--Having problems with YouTube link.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!
> 
> Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!
> 
> ...



Oh god no


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 30, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!
> 
> Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!
> 
> ...





Adirondackstihl said:


> Oh god no




That's was Austin Powers' thinking.

How about.......nevermind, that image would even turnoff Anthony Weiner :msp_ohmy:.


----------



## origionalrebel (Jul 30, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> That's was Austin Powers' thinking.
> 
> How about.......nevermind, that image would even turnoff Anthony Weiner :msp_ohmy:.



but not 1 fiddy


----------



## nmurph (Jul 30, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!
> 
> Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!
> 
> ...



Maggie is taking the eternal dirt nap. Move on to someone else (Joan Rivers, perhaps?) and let her RIP.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Maggie is taking the eternal dirt nap. Move on to someone else (Joan Rivers, perhaps?) and let her RIP.



Thanks a lot Neil...and you too ChrisJ. Now I have mental images that'll I'll carry around all day. Kinda like that song you can't get out of your head?

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Thanks a lot Neil...and you too ChrisJ. Now I have mental images that'll I'll carry around all day. Kinda like that song you can't get out of your head?
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys.



Come on over, I have a gallon of brain bleach I'll split with ya


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Come on over, I have a gallon of brain bleach I'll split with ya



I'll be right there but I'll bring five gallons...we'll need at least that much.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Thanks a lot Neil...and you too ChrisJ. Now I have mental images that'll I'll carry around all day. Kinda like that song you can't get out of your head?
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys.



Everybody was kung foo fighting....

That's the song stuck in my head, we just hired 3 oriental fellas at work.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Everybody was kung foo fighting....
> 
> That's the song stuck in my head, we just hired 3 oriental fellas at work.



Are them cats fast as lightning? Are they just a little bit frightening?


I'm sure there are lots of members going "huh?":hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2013)

I could be worse.......Janet Reno


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

Sarah Palin........

cant believe I just said that.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sarah Palin........
> 
> cant believe I just said that.......



I think she


----------



## nmurph (Jul 30, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sarah Palin........
> 
> cant believe I just said that.......



You could do worse.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I could be worse.......Janet Reno



Do you have any idea how close to the ban button that was? 


You are a sick man. Seek help, professional help.


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 30, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Sarah Palin........
> 
> cant believe I just said that.......



Like a screen door in a wind storm!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I could be worse.......Janet Reno



That does it! You are definitely off of my Christmas card list.


----------



## nmurph (Jul 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I could be worse.......Janet Reno



I'm having a hard time not poking my eyes out just thinking of that image.


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That does it! You are definitely off of my Christmas card list.



One word for you: Hillary 

I will take myself off your christmas card list.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 30, 2013)

i thought the political threads were locked :msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 30, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That does it! You are definitely off of my Christmas card list.



your such a tease:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph (Jul 30, 2013)

ohio andy said:


> One word for you: Hillary



One word for you: Kankles.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 30, 2013)

As long as we're talking about eye candy...

Rosie O'Donnell and Rosanne... together...


----------



## ohio andy (Jul 30, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> As long as we're talking about eye candy...
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell and Rosanne... together...



Might as well throw Whoopie Goldberg in ther too for good measure!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> As long as we're talking about eye candy...
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell and Rosanne... together...



Those are the only 2 women i would seriously punch right in the mouth.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 30, 2013)

lmao sheesh leave rosie alone  she may eat yer fist


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 30, 2013)

Enough............................


----------



## moody (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Enough............................



I wouldn't get close enough to hit her with anything other than a lawn dart.


----------



## ndlawrence (Jul 30, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> so where is the link to the saw....how's it doin



Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay


----------



## farrell (Jul 30, 2013)

You boys left the road and are currently headin some place scary!


----------



## exSW (Jul 30, 2013)

farrell said:


> You boys left the road and are currently headin some place scary!



I think they arrived at Scary a while back.....


----------



## farrell (Jul 30, 2013)

exSW said:


> I think they arrived at Scary a while back.....



You maybe right


----------



## boxygen (Jul 30, 2013)

:arg::arg:


exSW said:


> I think they arrived at Scary a while back.....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 30, 2013)

C'mon now them ladies are perddy


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 30, 2013)

exSW said:


> I think they arrived at Scary a while back.....



If that's the case, I'll drive over to hang out with the gang. Scary, NY isn't too far from here. Less than a 6pk away.....lol


----------



## farrell (Jul 30, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> C'mon now them ladies are perddy



Yous gots the beer goggles on don't you?


----------



## treesmith (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't believe nobody mentioned the blonde off Operation Repo, what's wrong with you guys?:msp_w00t:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Enough............................





moody said:


> I wouldn't get close enough to hit her with anything other than a lawn dart.



Launched from artillery.


----------



## promac850 (Jul 30, 2013)

For those having trouble with the horrible images of past posts, I offer eye bleach. Enjoy.

Oh, and one of the drinks on the table may help erase bad images.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 30, 2013)

promac850 said:


> For those having trouble with the horrible images of past posts, I offer eye bleach. Enjoy.
> 
> Oh, and one of the drinks on the table may help erase bad images.



sorry,, I don't drink any more plus she is to skinny,,, guess I am out of luck:frown::frown::frown::frown:


----------



## promac850 (Jul 30, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> sorry,, I don't drink any more plus she is to skinny,,, guess I am out of luck:frown::frown::frown::frown:



Nah, you got your barge with snackies on it. We would prefer you keep those images of those womenfolk to yourself, though.


----------



## tbone75 (Jul 30, 2013)

promac850 said:


> Nah, you got your barge with snackies on it. We would prefer you keep those images of those womenfolk to yourself, though.



Yea ! Plus they scare me ! :msp_scared:


----------



## promac850 (Jul 30, 2013)

tbone75 said:


> Yea ! Plus they scare me ! :msp_scared:



They should... they'd sink your little 14' aluminum Sea Nymph, and that's with *one* of them...


----------



## tickbitintn (Jul 31, 2013)

been trying to keep up with this thread.... 
what a roller coaster 

surely snackies didn't take 50 whole pages before being mentioned!!! (must have missed an earlier reference ! )

I'll be nice and let all of you have the snackies..... send me the skinny one ! :hmm3grin2orange:


besides I'm a little guy and hate having to roll over twice to get off em'....


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

tickbitintn said:


> been trying to keep up with this thread....
> what a roller coaster
> 
> surely snackies didn't take 50 whole pages before being mentioned!!! (must have missed an earlier reference ! )
> ...



Tick bit in TN huh? 

Lymes about killed me once........#### ticks.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 31, 2013)

The deal is closing today I reckon. You gone from frustrated to excited yet mastermoob?
Are there any more waiting here with expectations that this is gonna turn out like a "story book" end...or am I dreamin?:help:


----------



## deepsouth (Jul 31, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> sorry,, I don't drink any more plus she is to skinny,,, guess I am out of luck:frown::frown::frown::frown:



What the hell do you drink/take then? Even beer goggles get scared when you need to take 5 steps back to see all of your "hottie" :hmm3grin2orange:

Worst pub I've been in, they always had a cattle truck to muster the (chick) stragglers onto after they'd called last drinks and turned the lights on. "the bungalow"

Ps your girlfriends lost undies are in the Aussie dribble topic :msp_tongue:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

tickbitintn said:


> been trying to keep up with this thread....
> what a roller coaster
> 
> surely snackies didn't take 50 whole pages before being mentioned!!! (must have missed an earlier reference ! )
> ...



fixed for truth


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> The deal is closing today I reckon. You gone from frustrated to excited yet mastermoob?
> Are there any more waiting here with expectations that this is gonna turn out like a "story book" end...or am I dreamin?:help:



Excited? Not even close. Hoping for the best is more like it.


----------



## boxygen (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Excited? Not even close. Hoping for the best is more like it.



Its the big day everyone! All you ebay snipers out there, sight in your weapons and take your command posts. Cash in your son/daughters college fund. This cause is a a close second to finding a cure for cancer. The chimp needs your help.:help: Wont you be his Jane Goodall? View attachment 306899


----------



## tlandrum (Jul 31, 2013)

monkeys throw poop,just sayin


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 31, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> monkeys throw poop,just sayin



take it to five word


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2013)

I find myself mildly interested in the story of this saw, but fifty pages of BS is way more reading time than I have. Hook a brother up with a recap.

Or tell me "I have a potty mouth". Whatever works. :feel_good:


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 31, 2013)

Freehand said:


> I find myself mildly interested in the story of this saw, but fifty pages of BS is way more reading time than I have. Hook a brother up with a recap.
> 
> Or tell me "I have a potty mouth". Whatever works. :feel_good:



On SS' 75th birthday there was a great big bang, and then all of a sudden there was a bunch of rocks and stuff stuck together.

Flash forward a few billion years and then the moisture from that stuff began to get other stuff in it. By then it was a pool of water.

Later, a little tiny baby organism crawled out of the water and was as ugly as ****. They nick-named it blazin (who is they? why SS and Laird of course - they were they only two around at that time).

...... wait, exactly how much of a recap are you looking for?


----------



## boxygen (Jul 31, 2013)

Freehand said:


> I find myself mildly interested in the story of this saw, but fifty pages of BS is way more reading time than I have. Hook a brother up with a recap.
> 
> Or tell me "I have a potty mouth". Whatever works. :feel_good:



Never invite a "I have a potty mouth". 

Very short. Randy and Johnny(guy who bought the saw at USPS auction) have agreed to relist the saw on ebay and split the proceeds of the auction. Johnny seems like a decent guy in a tough spot. Not a perfect ending, but one that everyone can live with. Now you have the wonderful, fabulous, once in a lifetime opportunity to buy a beast of a saw. There is only a few more hours to bid and the bidding currently is at the unacceptable "you suck" price of $610. We cant let a travesty like this happen. I read on the internets that the saw is currently been appraised at $40,000. The fastest most powerful saw Randy has ever laid his hands on. Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay


----------



## cjcocn (Jul 31, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Never invite a "I have a potty mouth".
> 
> Very short. Randy and Johnny(guy who bought the saw at USPS auction) have agreed to relist the saw on ebay and split the proceeds of the auction. Johnny seems like a decent guy in a tough spot. Not a perfect ending, but one that everyone can live with. Now you have the wonderful, fabulous, once in a lifetime opportunity to buy a beast of a saw. There is only a few more hours to bid and the bidding currently is at the unacceptable "you suck" price of $610. We cant let a travesty like this happen. I read on the internets that the saw is currently been appraised at $40,000. The fastest most powerful saw Randy has ever laid his hands on. Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay



you kinda left some stuff out :msp_unsure:


----------



## boxygen (Jul 31, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> you kinda left some stuff out :msp_unsure:



I forgot the part about the Barbara Walters perverts coming out of the woodwork. Sorry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> On SS' 75th birthday there was a great big bang, and then all of a sudden there was a bunch of rocks and stuff stuck together.
> 
> Flash forward a few billion years and then the moisture from that stuff began to get other stuff in it. By then it was a pool of water.
> 
> ...



I'll set here and wait for the rest of the story, but like it so far.


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2013)

cjcocn said:


> On SS' 75th birthday there was a great big bang, and then all of a sudden there was a bunch of rocks and stuff stuck together.
> 
> Flash forward a few billion years and then the moisture from that stuff began to get other stuff in it. By then it was a pool of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Never invite a "I have a potty mouth".
> 
> Very short. Randy and Johnny(guy who bought the saw at USPS auction) have agreed to relist the saw on ebay and split the proceeds of the auction. Johnny seems like a decent guy in a tough spot. Not a perfect ending, but one that everyone can live with. Now you have the wonderful, fabulous, once in a lifetime opportunity to buy a beast of a saw. There is only a few more hours to bid and the bidding currently is at the unacceptable "you suck" price of $610. We cant let a travesty like this happen. I read on the internets that the saw is currently been appraised at $40,000. The fastest most powerful saw Randy has ever laid his hands on. Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay











Tanks fer da recap big'un. :feel_good:


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2013)

15 minutes…...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

ohhhhh if I only had the extra cash


----------



## promac850 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow, someone got a deal on that beast. 610 clams.

Tried to get pops to buy it, but he doesn't want a heavy 6 cube saw to cut firewood.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

Gone..........who got it?


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2013)

Dangit, I was hoping someone would snipe it for big money.


b***x( 69) US $610.00	
Jul-29-13 18:34:43 PDT

e***e( 15) US $600.00	
Jul-25-13 06:50:45 PDT

b***x( 69) US $600.00	
Jul-26-13 18:23:19 PDT

b***x( 69) US $550.00	
Jul-26-13 18:22:43 PDT

b***x( 69) US $500.00	
Jul-26-13 18:21:50 PDT

2***v( 30) US $450.00	
Jul-24-13 21:38:24 PDT

2***j( 227) US $425.00	
Jul-24-13 18:46:31 PDT

2***v( 30) US $425.00	
Jul-24-13 21:38:19 PDT

2***v( 30) US $410.00	
Jul-24-13 21:38:14 PDT

6***o( 59) US $400.00	
Jul-24-13 17:33:15 PDT

b***x( 69) US $400.00	
Jul-24-13 17:39:19 PDT

b***x( 69) US $350.00	
Jul-24-13 17:37:31 PDT

r***r( 140) US $301.00	
Jul-24-13 17:30:43 PDT

j***s( 42) US $300.00	
Jul-24-13 17:31:42 PDT

j***s( 42) US $250.00	
Jul-24-13 17:27:48 PDT

r***r( 140) US $250.00	
Jul-24-13 17:27:48 PDT

o***d( 59) US $200.00	
Jul-24-13 17:20:57 PDT

t***n( 15) US $125.00	
Jul-24-13 17:26:07 PDT

t***n( 15) US $100.00	
Jul-24-13 17:17:55 PDT

Starting Price US $0.99	
Jul-24-13 17:07:37 PDT


----------



## Freehand (Jul 31, 2013)

The Post Office sentiment? "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 31, 2013)

promac850 said:


> Wow, someone got a deal on that beast. 610 clams.
> 
> Tried to get pops to buy it, but he doesn't want a heavy 6 cube saw to cut firewood.



Why are you still relying on your father? Step up to the plate and take care of yourself.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2013)

And the winner is..........


----------



## boxygen (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Gone..........who got it?



Looks like me. Good stuff as long as the post office didn't straight gas this lovely lady.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Looks like me. Good stuff as long as the post office didn't straight gas this lovely lady.



You didn't even want it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## B Harrison (Jul 31, 2013)

Well you know we get the full run down and photos and vid of the saw, you need a clutch cover we want to see it too.
This thing could go to 100 pages.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 31, 2013)

B Harrison said:


> Well you know we get the full run down and photos and vid of the saw, you need a clutch cover we want to see it too.
> This thing could go to 100 pages.



You are right, its only just begun..........


----------



## morewood (Jul 31, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Looks like me. Good stuff as long as the post office didn't straight gas this lovely lady.



So you are the person who finally went over my 6 clams. I assumed some sniper would come in late and run it up so I never came in at the end. Oh we'll, hope it's all it should be.:biggrin:

Shea


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats boxygen!

But, Randy forgot to mention he _reverse_ ported this particular saw.

It turns out, he stuffed the engine from a Mini Mac under there, and welded the muffler shut.

Oops.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a lot of money for a saw with an uncertain recent past where the P/C is concerned. I hope things turn out to be in pristine condition.

If you can read this, thank a 346


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 31, 2013)

I think for Boxygen it was more about the gesture and softening the blow for Randy, more so than getting the saw. If I had been in a position to bid on it that would have been my biggest incentive.


----------



## boxygen (Jul 31, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I think for Boxygen it was more about the gesture and softening the blow for Randy, more so than getting the saw. If I had been in a position to bid on it that would have been my biggest incentive.



That was a big part of it. I realize there is a significant risk here, but it was a risk I was willing to take. Why? I'm not sure. This adventure clearly has only begun. How bad could it really be? The naysayers will throw out all kinds of doomsday scenarios, all of which I am well aware could come true. I'm a big boy so please spare them, I'm willing to take whatever I get. Im just hoping you guys can pull for me like you have all shown you can and are willing to do for great guys like Randy. Randy, one of the guys who keeps this place an interesting place to hang out in. I'm optimistic this will end well for me, Randy, Johnny and the AS forum as whole. 

Now, who has a clutch cover for sale :hmm3grin2orange: And a 32" bar they aren't real attached to.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

boxygen said:


> That was a big part of it. I realize there is a significant risk here, but it was a risk I was willing to take. Why? I'm not sure. This adventure clearly has only begun. How bad could it really be? The naysayers will throw out all kinds of doomsday scenarios, all of which I am well aware could come true. I'm a big boy so please spare them, I'm willing to take whatever I get. Im just hoping you guys can pull for me like you have all shown you can and are willing to do for great guys like Randy. Randy, one of the guys who keeps this place an interesting place to hang out in. I'm optimistic this will end well for me, Randy, Johnny and the AS forum as whole.
> 
> Now, who has a clutch cover for sale :hmm3grin2orange: And a 32" bar they aren't real attached to.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



If the saw has issues you just let me know......:msp_thumbup:


----------



## tickbitintn (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tick bit in TN huh?
> 
> Lymes about killed me once........#### ticks.




ticks suck ass, was signing up to make first post and found a tick on my neck and then one on my back, name seemed fitting...


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tick bit in TN huh?
> 
> Lymes about killed me once........#### ticks.



whimp


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 31, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> whimp



Obese bed wetting bald midget.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Obese bed wetting bald midget.



This made milk come out my nose:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wcorey (Jul 31, 2013)

> Now, who has a clutch cover for sale



See post #546...

Just send me your address.

...and next time, pay attention...:msp_razz:


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Obese bed wetting bald midget.



you know me better then I though


----------



## promac850 (Jul 31, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Why are you still relying on your father? Step up to the plate and take care of yourself.



??? What? I simply wanted to see if he would buy it and run it. He didn't want it, so I didn't bother bringing it up again.

By the way, I didn't quit my last job. Fired due to my temper. Still didn't beat someone's head in, so it's a win in my book.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 1, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> This made milk come out my nose:hmm3grin2orange:



Then perhaps you shouldn't have been suckling on DSS's teet. :msp_mellow:


:biggrin:


----------



## boxygen (Aug 1, 2013)

wcorey said:


> See post #546...
> 
> Just send me your address.
> 
> ...and next time, pay attention...:msp_razz:



Thanks Bill. I remember somebody had offered to sell one or give one away but I couldn't even begin to remember where to look in this thread


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 1, 2013)

This will make you feel better Randy
Dog attacks against mail carriers on the rise in Metro Detroit


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2013)

Johnny (the seller) has sent me some money as a good faith gesture until the transaction is totally complete. After the saw is in the new owner's hands and he has signed off by leaving good feedback for this item then Johnny will send the rest. 

This just blows my mind. I never expected to get anything out of this........

I owe an apology to Johnny for thinking the worst when I saw that thing on ebay. The guy has done a fine job of trying to fine a decent solution to this problem. 

Now if the USPS could get their head out of their asses.......................

Thanks to everyone for helping out with this unfortunate matter. You guys all are great. 

The money that Johnny sends will be going to Thomas1........he's helped me out more times than I have time to write about here.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The money that Johnny sends will be going to Thomas1...


Gonna send him pie too? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Gonna send him pie too? :msp_tongue:



Nope.......but he will be getting a ported 359......

[video=youtube;IODiY9hkJ2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IODiY9hkJ2o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g[/video]


----------



## rburg (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that a 24" bar on the 359? Looks like another strong runner.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2013)

rburg said:


> Is that a 24" bar on the 359? Looks like another strong runner.



Yes sir......24"


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nope.......but he will be getting a ported 359......



Good of you for that. Now send me the bill for him a MMWS shirt so we don't hear him ##### & moan anymore.............

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Good of you for that. Now send me the bill for him a MMWS shirt so we don't hear him ##### & moan anymore.............
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



#### him......

errrrrr I mean, I'll send him a damn shirt on my dime.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 1, 2013)

sounds like this deal worked out well. there is good people in the world, we meet them everyday.
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 1, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes sir......24"



:censored: is that a 346 that fell over in the background?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 1, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> :censored: is that a 346 that fell over in the background?



This one right here..... 

[video=youtube;UN7Q6FnwmDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN7Q6FnwmDg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g[/video]


----------



## olyman (Aug 2, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Those are the only 2 women i would seriously punch right in the mouth.



ooooh,,theres:hmm3grin2orange: a few others......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 2, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> o.k now that we are all feeling warm and fuzzy....we need to call 60 minutes....there is something rotten in the USPS:msp_unsure:



I sent them an email a week ago........no reply.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 2, 2013)

*Update*

I have a tracking number.... and its not from USPS...:msp_thumbup: So far so good.


----------



## B Harrison (Aug 2, 2013)

Ohh the sound of a 346, Ohh yes, yes indeed!

Ohh wife caught me thinking about saws again in the office.


I have to go now!


----------



## wyk (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey, Guys. Just stumbled upon this thread. So, what I miss?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 3, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Hey, Guys. Just stumbled upon this thread. So, what I miss?



boxygen is gettin himself a new saw.



...and stuff.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 3, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> You see it and become *fustrated*.


FYP :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> some whining, some name calling, some misunderstanding, some chest pounding and a somewhat happy ending.
> 
> but mostly this is a story about institutionalized government sponsored thievery.
> 
> ...



A great summery.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> A great summery.



Not bad, but it's been a little humid.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Not bad, but it's been a little humid.



I know......right?


----------



## Blazin (Aug 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I know......right?



The 89 Peterbuilt cab over, you know what to do with it


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 3, 2013)

Blazin said:


> The 89 Peterbuilt cab over, you know what to do with it



Like a boss.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Aug 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Not bad, but it's been a little humid.



Humid my sweaty keister!


----------



## boda65 (Aug 6, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Humid my sweaty keister!



It seems your sweaty keister brought this thread to a screeching halt LOL.
Any updates? Hope it's not lost in the mail....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing this saw in the hands of an AS member once again too.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 6, 2013)

There was a delivery attempt today from FedEx. The note on the door said that someone needs to be here to sign for it. Leaving the signed slip on the door isn't good enough. Looks like Johnny has learned a thing or two from this thread. I'm not sure how I'm going to get it if they keep trying to deliver everyday at noon time. My boss is on vacation this week, I may have to stay home tomorrow, how would he know anyway...:msp_sneaky:

I did get my clutch cover today though. Thanks Bill, you are a gentleman.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wanna seek pics of the saw, after the Fedex guy throws it over the fence :taped: oops, I won't supposed to say that. Otherwise, CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAW!


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 6, 2013)

boxygen said:


> There was a delivery attempt today from FedEx. The note on the door said that someone needs to be here to sign for it. Leaving the signed slip on the door isn't good enough. Looks like Johnny has learned a thing or two from this thread. I'm not sure how I'm going to get it if they keep trying to deliver everyday at noon time. My boss is on vacation this week, I may have to stay home tomorrow, how would he know anyway...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> I did get my clutch cover today though. Thanks Bill, you are a gentleman.



FWIW, you may be able to get them to hold it at the terminal and you could pick it up. I don't know if that would be more convenient.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2013)

Call FedEx and have it rerouted to be delivered to your work.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Call FedEx and have it rerouted to be delivered to your work.



Or have it held at the FedEx location of your choosing.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 6, 2013)

I have to ship a saw tomorrow and planned to do it at the FedEx close to my office. I will bring the tracking number with me and see what we can come up with.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 6, 2013)

FedEx actually operates as a few, different companies(?). I remember having to go to 2, different FedEx offices to get an Apple computer that I could not be home to receive. One office was FedEx Home Delivery, one was FedEx Ground, and I think that these were both different than the normal envelope stuff. Computer came one way, printer came another . . . .

But, aside from trips to multiple locations, they were wiling to hold stuff for pick up.

Philbert


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had stuff held before


----------



## ohio andy (Aug 6, 2013)

I always have packages delivered to my office. Always open during biz hours, many times cheaper shippin and less questions from the wife.. seems like the trifecta to me!


----------



## boda65 (Aug 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I have had stuff held before



I bet some snackies have held your stuff before. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 6, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I have had stuff held before



I hold my stuff all the time! 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 7, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> I hold my stuff all the time!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



you sir have some serious issues


----------



## DSS (Aug 7, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> you sir have some serious issues



Hello, pot?? This is the kettle calling. 

:monkey:


----------



## chainsawjohnny (Aug 8, 2013)

*pick it up at fedEx between 5 7pm.*



boxygen said:


> There was a delivery attempt today from FedEx. The note on the door said that someone needs to be here to sign for it. Leaving the signed slip on the door isn't good enough. Looks like Johnny has learned a thing or two from this thread. I'm not sure how I'm going to get it if they keep trying to deliver everyday at noon time. My boss is on vacation this week, I may have to stay home tomorrow, how would he know anyway...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> I did get my clutch cover today though. Thanks Bill, you are a gentleman.



You should be able to pick it up at the FedEx office between 5 and 7 pm ..they may be open until 8pm.
I have picked packages up at FedEx many times after delivery hours. There should be some instructions on th notice they left on your door.
Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 8, 2013)

I guess I have been extremely lucky with USPS. Multiple hundreds of deliveries and mailed out items and not 1 missing or lost package. If it wasn't for the fact that I live 30 miles from the nearest UPS and Fed-Ex office, I would probably choose one of them. Besides , my mail lady is drop dead gorgeous, and it's delightful to have her deliver to my door, half dressed -bra-less and single. Hell I order stuff I don't even need.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 8, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I guess I have been extremely lucky with USPS. Multiple hundreds of deliveries and mailed out items and not 1 missing or lost package. If it wasn't for the fact that I live 30 miles from the nearest UPS and Fed-Ex office, I would probably choose one of them. Besides , my mail lady is drop dead gorgeous, and it's delightful to have her deliver to my door, half dressed -bra-less and single. Hell I order stuff I don't even need.



Me too. I've mailed over 200 saws via USPS in the last three years and every one has made it. I have had two get delayed. One was shipped to a town in the middle of the California desert. It took a week longer than expected. The buyer said that was not an abnormal occurrence. The other went to Wisconsin and took several days longer than it should. I too would use UPS, but the PO is right down the street. UPS has a distribution center here, but sometimes I am not off work in time to make it before they close and I usually don't know which days I will be working late.


----------



## clintonior (Aug 8, 2013)

Did this ever pan out for ya?


----------



## dozerdan (Aug 8, 2013)

Both FedEx and UPS will pick up packages at your house. You can call them or fill out the forms online.

Later
Dan


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I tried to talk with ebay about this.
> 
> Husqvarna 394XP "Air Injection" Chainsaw Used Good Compression | eBay
> 
> ...


That's down right sucks there's a reason I will never have a Paypal or an ebay account and where I live I never use USPS....It's Pony Express great service on time and I know the horse..well


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

I rerouted the package to the local FedEx Store close to my office. Should be available today I would hope.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

View attachment 308457


Very well packaged.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 8, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> I guess I have been extremely lucky with USPS. Multiple hundreds of deliveries and mailed out items and not 1 missing or lost package. If it wasn't for the fact that I live 30 miles from the nearest UPS and Fed-Ex office, I would probably choose one of them. Besides , my mail lady is drop dead gorgeous, and it's delightful to have her deliver to my door, half dressed -bra-less and single. Hell I order stuff I don't even need.



Pics?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pics?



Any houses for sale in your neighborhood?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Any houses for sale in your neighborhood?



Pull the muffler!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Pull the muffler!!!!!!!!



Screw that, leave the positive feedback first. Baby needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

Unfortunately Im still at work at I wont be able to leave for a couple more hours. I'll pull the muff as soon as I get home and see if it is worth gassing up. It "feels" pretty good, but thats not a reliable indicator. I'll report back ASAP.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Unfortunately Im still at work at I wont be able to leave for a couple more hours. I'll pull the muff as soon as I get home and see if it is worth gassing up. It "feels" pretty good, but thats not a reliable indicator. I'll report back ASAP.



I've got a feeling it's gonna be fine. Be sure you use the decompression valve.......hate to see you hurt yourself.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 8, 2013)

:msp_wub:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 8, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> :msp_wub:



Nice try, but there's no way she's from Maine.

No flannel is a dead giveaway.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 8, 2013)

The women up here don't wear flannel once it gets above *28


----------



## ohio andy (Aug 8, 2013)

Her logo says "United State XXXpress Service", I don't thnk that is what USPS stands for! However, She is a fine specimen none the less!


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 8, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Nice try, but there's no way she's from Maine.
> 
> No flannel is a dead giveaway.


She's also got teeth... :msp_tongue:


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

*Update!!*

Well, it looks like this one has happy ending folks. The piston and cylinder are perfect on this saw and it starts and runs awesome. We will never know what happened to the clutch cover or the previous chapter of this saw's life. I think that sticker on the top cover must be a scratch and sniff cause it smells like bannanas. :msp_confused: The only problem I have will be consistently finding big enough wood to give this bad boy the workout it deserves. I need to get a few extras for it, like a set of dogs, a 32" bar and a new clutch band for the donated clutch cover that was very kindly donated to me by an AS member. 

The saw came beautifully packaged. Chainsaw Johnny did everything you could ask of an Ebay seller to do. I gave him perfect Ebay feedback. I have no reason to believe he will not fulfill his end of the agreement with Randy. Im very happy to own the saw and as happy knowing Randy was able to recoup some of his investment on this transaction gone bad, at no fault of his own. I'm sure its only a portion of the losses it took to make up for replacing the saw for the original owner. I admit, there is a small amount of buyers remorse with this, because I only now own it because someone else got screwed. Kinda like buying a saw knowing it was stolen from your neighbors garage. I didn't really think about that part when bidding on the saw. :msp_unsure: 

What a thread.


----------



## RiverRocket (Aug 8, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> :msp_wub:


I don't appreciate you posting pictures of my girlfriend all over the internet...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

boxygen said:


> Well, it looks like this one has happy ending folks. The piston and cylinder are perfect on this saw and it starts and runs awesome. We will never know what happened to the clutch cover or the previous chapter of this saw's life. I think that sticker on the top cover must be a scratch and sniff cause it smells like bannanas. :msp_confused: The only problem I have will be consistently finding big enough wood to give this bad boy the workout it deserves. I need to get a few extras for it, like a set of dogs, a 32" bar and a new clutch band for the donated clutch cover that was very kindly donated to me by an AS member.
> 
> The saw came beautifully packaged. Chainsaw Johnny did everything you could ask of an Ebay seller to do. I gave him perfect Ebay feedback. I have no reason to believe he will not fulfill his end of the agreement with Randy. Im very happy to own the saw and as happy knowing Randy was able to recoup some of his investment on this transaction gone bad, at no fault of his own. I'm sure its only a portion of the losses it took to make up for replacing the saw for the original owner. I admit, there is a small amount of buyers remorse with this, because I only now own it because someone else got screwed. Kinda like buying a saw knowing it was stolen from your neighbors garage. I didn't really think about that part when bidding on the saw. :msp_unsure:
> 
> What a thread.




It's a very happy ending all around then. Preston got a nicer saw.........Tom gets some money back for his generous acts of kindness. You got a great running saw. Johnny made some money........ebay made some money......PayPal made some money......*and the USPS can kiss my ass*.


----------



## ptjeep (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm just glad a AS member ended up with it....... Some one who can appreciate it and use it like it was meant to be used. Whenever i thought about that saw, what pissed me off more than what the USPS did was the thought of some jack-off who knows nothing about saws running a ported 394 that i built for myself.

Enjoy the saw and run the hell out of it!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## boxygen (Aug 8, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> I'm just glad a AS member ended up with it....... Some one who can appreciate it and use it like it was meant to be used. Whenever i thought about that saw, what pissed me off more than what the USPS did was the thought of some jack-off who knows nothing about saws running a ported 394 that i built for myself.
> 
> Enjoy the saw and run the hell out of it!:msp_thumbup:



I certainly will Preston. I think it was making some of my other saws feel inadequate. Its no joke. All I have is Pine in the yard right now but it was cutting like it was a paper towel tube. If I ever part ways with this saw, I will bring it back to AS and offer it up really reasonably to pay it forward to the AS community.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Me too. I've mailed over 200 saws via USPS in the last three years and every one has made it. I have had two get delayed. One was shipped to a town in the middle of the California desert. It took a week longer than expected. The buyer said that was not an abnormal occurrence. The other went to Wisconsin and took several days longer than it should. I too would use UPS, but the PO is right down the street. UPS has a distribution center here, but sometimes I am not off work in time to make it before they close and I usually don't know which days I will be working late.


I have used USPS, UPS, and FedEx. The only problem I've had was with FedEx. They dropped a new Jonsered tophandle saw on it's side and busted the main housing. They denied the claim



dozerdan said:


> Both FedEx and UPS will pick up packages at your house. You can call them or fill out the forms online.
> 
> Later
> Dan


USPS picks up for free. I pay FedEx to pick up. I'm not sure about UPS since I could always drop them off on the way past a UPS Store. Their prices have gotten way too high though.


----------



## dozerdan (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks like USPS lost another one for me. I bought this saw, it was supposed to be shipped FedEx, insured. The man shipped it with the USPS and I don't think that he included the insurance. It is less then a 4 hour drive from me to the saws shipping point.
After talking with many USPS employees in the last few days I understand why they are in financial trouble. I had a pet rock years ago that had more common sense.

USPS tracking number 9534610794993218423915

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> It looks like USPS lost another one for me. I bought this saw, it was supposed to be shipped FedEx, insured. The man shipped it with the USPS and I don't think that he included the insurance. It is less then a 4 hour drive from me to the saws shipping point.
> After talking with many USPS employees in the last few days I understand why they are in financial trouble. I had a pet rock years ago that had more common sense.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Write it off and walk away my friend. The aggravation those bastards will cause you ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## dozerdan (Aug 28, 2013)

Is she would come, I would not think about the saw.

Later
Dan


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2013)

they cant all be bad ,remember when usps picked up my 461 off your porch with a ups label on it and ups still got it here ?


----------



## dozerdan (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Write it off and walk away my friend. The aggravation those bastards will cause you ain't worth the trouble.



No I want to play some more with them. I really had one man stuttering. I told him that in the last week, I have spent at least 3.5 hours on the phone with USPS. I don't work for nothing and I paid you people for a service that you didn't supply. I know that you wont work for free. I just need an address where to send my bill for 3.5 hours of labor and how do I get my money back for the shipping that you charged me.

Later
Dan


----------



## glock37 (Aug 28, 2013)

Do they know WHere it ended up or is it in outer space ?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> they cant all be bad ,remember when usps picked up my 461 off your porch with a ups label on it and ups still got it here ?



True.......very true.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> No I want to play some more with them. I really had one man stuttering. I told him that in the last week, I have spent at least 3.5 hours on the phone with USPS. I don't work for nothing and I paid you people for a service that you didn't supply. I know that you wont work for free. I just need an address where to send my bill for 3.5 hours of labor and how do I get my money back for the shipping that you charged me.
> 
> Later
> Dan



I like the way you're talking. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 28, 2013)

Caught my mailwoman dropping a package out of her window onto the concrete driveway as I was looking out my window today. I ain't impressed and will be having a pow wow with the postmaster. Might have to put up a trail camera set on video to catch this ##### in the act next time.


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 28, 2013)

glock37 said:


> Do they know WHere it ended up or is it in outer space ?



Ask ChainsawJohnny to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ptjeep (Aug 28, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> No I want to play some more with them. I really had one man stuttering. I told him that in the last week, I have spent at least 3.5 hours on the phone with USPS. I don't work for nothing and I paid you people for a service that you didn't supply. I know that you wont work for free. I just need an address where to send my bill for 3.5 hours of labor and how do I get my money back for the shipping that you charged me.
> 
> Later
> Dan



Dan, keep track of all your calls and any info or reference numbers they give you. Every time you call, make the employee give you a reference number regarding your call and issue. You have "x" number(60 maybe) of days to file a claim and provide info on what it will cost to replace your saw, regardless of what the insurance may have been. When your claim is denied, and it probably will be or atleast never acknowledged, you then have another "x" number of days to appeal the denied claim. Any info you have to mail them, you might want to consider sending it "certified" mail if you can so that way you will get a confirmation on when it was delivered. I feel your pain, give'em HELL!


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 28, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> Dan, keep track of all your calls and any info or reference numbers they give you. Every time you call, make the employee give you a reference number regarding your call and issue. You have "x" number(60 maybe) of days to file a claim and provide info on what it will cost to replace your saw, regardless of what the insurance may have been. When your claim is denied, and it probably will be or atleast never acknowledged, you then have another "x" number of days to appeal the denied claim. Any info you have to mail them, you might want to consider sending it "certified" mail if you can so that way you will get a confirmation on when it was delivered. I feel your pain, give'em HELL!



For about $25 you can buy a voice recorder and record every conversation and that leaves no doubt about what was said......


----------



## Bill G (Aug 29, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> they cant all be bad ,remember when usps picked up my 461 off your porch with a ups label on it and ups still got it here ?


\

I assume you are aware that UPS amd USPS have a shared agreement in delivery. The "last mile system" is when UPS drops packages at the USPS post office and USPS delivers them. This came about after the May 14 2007 change in USPS operations with Fed Ex


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bill G said:


> \
> 
> I assume you are aware that UPS amd USPS have a shared agreement in delivery. The "last mile system" is when UPS drops packages at the USPS post office and USPS delivers them. This came about after the May 14 2007 change in USPS operations with Fed Ex



I hate that system. My mailbox is about 2 miles from my house, on the state road. Which means that if something comes UPS or FedEx they come to the house. If it comes USPS they won't come down the driveway and they leave a delivery notice in the box. I get to go to the Post Office that's 15 miles away and I can't get to, while they're open, until Saturday. So, if something shows up on a Monday I won't be able to get it until five days later. 

Did I mention that almost everything ordered through Amazon comes this way?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 29, 2013)

Bill G said:


> \
> 
> I assume you are aware that UPS amd USPS have a shared agreement in delivery. The "last mile system" is when UPS drops packages at the USPS post office and USPS delivers them. This came about after the May 14 2007 change in USPS operations with Fed Ex



I've seen both the FedEx and UPS guys in our local Post Office...


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 29, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I hate that system. My mailbox is about 2 miles from my house, on the state road. Which means that if something comes UPS or FedEx they come to the house. If it comes USPS they won't come down the driveway and they leave a delivery notice in the box. I get to go to the Post Office that's 15 miles away and I can't get to, while they're open, until Saturday. So, if something shows up on a Monday I won't be able to get it until five days later.
> 
> Did I mention that almost everything ordered through Amazon comes this way?



Do what I did Tom, just get a really big mailbox.


----------



## john_bud (Aug 29, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Do what I did Tom, just get a really big mailbox.



+1 on the jumbo giant mail box!


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 29, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Do what I did Tom, just get a really big mailbox.



I switched to UPS- right to the door and lovin' it!:msp_wub:


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 29, 2013)

And this is why!


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Randy, somehow I just saw this thread.

So, as I read the title ... has your frustration yet gotten to the point where you're crunching your ice?


----------



## showrguy (Aug 29, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> And this is why!



is'nt that the same outfit miley cyrus had on the other night that made her so famous lately??


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 29, 2013)

Warped5 said:


> Randy, somehow I just saw this thread.
> 
> So, as I read the title ... has your frustration yet gotten to the point where you're crunching your ice?



I'll save you a long read Ted. The ebay seller made a deal with me. He split the proceeds from the sale with me, 50/50. As a matter of fact he gave me more than he made, because he paid ebay and paypal out of his half. 

That didn't help the ineptitude of the USPS, nor did we ever see any proof of how the seller ended up with the saw. But, the man said he bought it thru a USPS auction, and I have no reason to doubt what he said. 

When the money landed in my account, I sent it to Thomas1. Tom has helped me so many times by sending me saws, and parts, and tools, and........etc.....


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll save you a long read Ted. The ebay seller made a deal with me. He split the proceeds from the sale with me, 50/50. As a matter of fact he gave me more than he made, because he paid ebay and paypal out of his half.
> 
> That didn't help the ineptitude of the USPS, nor did we ever see any proof of how the seller ended up with the saw. But, the man said he bought it thru a USPS auction, and I have no reason to doubt what he said.
> 
> When the money landed in my account, I sent it to Thomas1. Tom has helped me so many times by sending me saws, and parts, and tools, and........etc.....



*Randy .... I read a LOT of it .... I was just tugging your chain a bit ....* :jester:


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 29, 2013)

Randy, have you received your half of the money from Chainsawjohnny for the saw Boxygen purchased?


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 29, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> Randy, have you received your half of the money from Chainsawjohnny for the saw Boxygen purchased?






Mastermind said:


> *...When the money landed in my account, I sent it to Thomas1. ...*




I believe it did. Sounds like it was all on the up and up.... and Randy gave where he received relief from back then.


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 29, 2013)

What's been bothering me about this is, Randy shipped a saw that was all clean and new like, Chainsawjohnny purchased it "well used" in a lot from USPS and did not use it himself. At what point was the saw used and by whom? Am I missing something here? DF


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 29, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> What's been bothering me about this is, Randy shipped a saw that was all clean and new like, Chainsawjohnny purchased it "well used" in a lot from USPS and did not use it himself. At what point was the saw used and by whom? Am I missing something here? DF



Not missing anything that everyone else is missing too.
What happened between the saw getting shipped and ending up at USPS is a state secret.
One day when they declassify the papers you will see that the secrete service was using it in a secrete mission to cut submarines out of the ice near Russia,then to clear cut around a couple of satellite sites in Venesvala.
Only a Mastermind saw will work for the Secrete Opps.:matrix:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Do what I did Tom, just get a really big mailbox.



I just get everything delivered to work, now.



mainewoods said:


> I switched to UPS- right to the door and lovin' it!:msp_wub:



That's the problem, you can still choose UPS as the shipping method and if it is part of the "last mile system" it still goes through the Post Office. I pay for UPS ground delivery and I still have to go pick it up, because the USPS won't come to my house. Not an issue for most people, but it sucks in my situation.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 29, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Do what I did Tom, just get a really big mailbox.



I also tend to do whatever it take to make stuff work!


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 29, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I also tend to do whatever it take to make stuff work!



I thought that's what I was doing by selecting UPS for shipping. Is it up to the seller to determine if things go into the "last mile system", or is that at UPS's discretion?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 29, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> What's been bothering me about this is, Randy shipped a saw that was all clean and new like, Chainsawjohnny purchased it "well used" in a lot from USPS and did not use it himself. At what point was the saw used and by whom? Am I missing something here? DF



No, the saw wasn't like new when I shipped it. It was clean of saw chips, and had a clutch cover though.....at least if I remember correctly. I ship a lot of saws. 



thomas1 said:


> I just get everything delivered to work, now.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem, you can still choose UPS as the shipping method and if it is part of the "last mile system" it still goes through the Post Office. I pay for UPS ground delivery and I still have to go pick it up, because the USPS won't come to my house. Not an issue for most people, but it sucks in my situation.



You live way out in the damn woods........lucky you get sunshine. 

Quit yer #####in.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You live way out in the damn woods........lucky you get sunshine.
> 
> Quit yer #####in.



Oh, only the saw builders get to whine and #####, now?


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 29, 2013)

I wondered that myself as several packages from UPS have been delivered by USPS lately. Following the tracking number I see that the original UPS package was suddenly sitting in the local USPS office awaiting delivery by them. It has meant a 1-2 day delay in delivery. I would think that UPS would agree to delver it to your door if you requested it personally. Even if it meant waiting a few extra days, it is better than a week of waiting to pick up at USPS.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 29, 2013)

Who knows, she might be the one to deliver.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 29, 2013)

:dribble:


----------



## exSW (Aug 30, 2013)

I know this a knock the Post Office thread but I have to relate my last several shipping things with them.Last week I sent a solar electric fence charger to a business here in PA to be repaired.Used the if it fits it ships box.$10.00 and change,it was there the next day.I bought a saw part from Brentwood TN wendesday night.I've been tracking it.Its 20 miles away at a sorting center as of 6:15PM and will be here tomorrow.I've been raising a pen of broiler chickens every fall lately for the freezer.I get them out of Ohio(near Sullivan).They box up day old chicks Monday and Tuesday morning my phone is ringing,the local post office is waking me up to come get my chicks.In my experience FedEX is a crap shoot and UPS depends almost solely on the quality of your driver.But there is a lot of stuff with the Post Office that ain't broke.I think the problem is so much with the PO is so automatic the personel they have don't have a clue what to do when something goes wrong.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2013)

exSW said:


> I know this a knock the Post Office thread but I have to relate my last several shipping things with them.Last week I sent a solar electric fence charger to a business here in PA to be repaired.Used the if it fits it ships box.$10.00 and change,it was there the next day.I bought a saw part from Brentwood TN wendesday night.I've been tracking it.Its 20 miles away at a sorting center as of 6:15PM and will be here tomorrow.I've been raising a pen of broiler chickens every fall lately for the freezer.I get them out of Ohio(near Sullivan).They box up day old chicks Monday and Tuesday morning my phone is ringing,the local post office is waking me up to come get my chicks.In my experience FedEX is a crap shoot and UPS depends almost solely on the quality of your driver.But there is a lot of stuff with the Post Office that ain't broke.I think the problem is so much with the PO is so automatic the personel they have don't have a clue what to do when something goes wrong.



They are great.......until one day they ain't. When that happens, you got a fight on your hands to even get to speak with someone that cares. That's my biggest beef with the USPS. 

I can tell you that when I spoke on the phone with a FedEx representative, they took time to answer my questions completely. In fact, when I asked a question that the lady I was speaking with (that spoke perfect English BTW) couldn't answer, she told me she would find out, and call me back. She even told me when she would be calling. When the hands on the clock said it was time.......the phone began to ring. 

Try getting that from the USPS.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 30, 2013)

Perhaps a little visit to the USPS office might get their attention.View attachment 312261


----------



## exSW (Aug 30, 2013)

I hear ya Randy.Maybe expecting them to handle something like a saw is pushing their capabilities.Usually when I get something that big shipped it's UPS or truck freight.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 30, 2013)

Read my lips...smell my finger!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Read my lips...smell my finger!



Whoops, wrong thread. Carry on.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2013)

exSW said:


> I hear ya Randy.Maybe expecting them to handle something like a saw is pushing their capabilities.Usually when I get something that big shipped it's UPS or truck freight.



I agree. They seem to do great on smaller parcels. In fact I still use USPS Priority on smaller items. I do not bother with insurance though......they won't pay so what's the point? 



andydodgegeek said:


> Read my lips...smell my finger!



Can't see your lips friend........they are plastered on someone's ass. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Whoops, wrong thread. Carry on.



Repped for the stools you make.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They are great.......until one day they ain't. When that happens, you got a fight on your hands to even get to speak with someone that cares. That's my biggest beef with the USPS.
> 
> I can tell you that when I spoke on the phone with a FedEx representative, they took time to answer my questions completely. In fact, when I asked a question that the lady I was speaking with (that spoke perfect English BTW) couldn't answer, she told me she would find out, and call me back. She even told me when she would be calling. When the hands on the clock said it was time.......the phone began to ring.
> 
> Try getting that from the USPS.



Just got back from FedEx and they noticed it was the third time I'd been in there in the last few weeks with big packages; all saws. The lady pointed out that for $1.00 or something like that I can set up a FedEx account and just drop packages off, save money, etc. I'm thinking... GREAT! I don't ship lots of saws.. but if it saves me a few dollars... why not?!

USPS has been super quick lately with small boxes and they are pretty convenient for me most of the time. FedEx is a bit out of the way but with a larger package... I'm going to go the extra few miles.


----------



## gtsawyer (Aug 30, 2013)

I use a very simple shipping calculator:

* Small, cheap: USPS, no insurance
* Larger, more expensive: UPS/FedEx, no insurance
* Even more expensive: UPS/FedEx + insurance


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Repped for the stools you make.



I've got to make one soon...got a note from my insurance company wanting a sample. I guess they're wanting me to build stools for their office.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I've got to make one soon...got a note from my insurance company wanting a sample. I guess they're wanting me to build stools for their office.



I'd like to my a stool for each and every politician in Washington. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey randy, I have been snoozing on this thing. What is the status of the saw?


----------



## exSW (Aug 30, 2013)

gtsawyer said:


> I use a very simple shipping calculator:
> 
> * Small, cheap: USPS, no insurance
> * Larger, more expensive: UPS/FedEx, no insurance
> * Even more expensive: UPS/FedEx + insurance



What's the point of insurance if NONE of them pay.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> Hey randy, I have been snoozing on this thing. What is the status of the saw?



The seller split the proceeds with me Rory.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 30, 2013)

exSW said:


> What's the point of insurance if NONE of them pay.



Almost right. 

USPS will pay if you have All your ducks and a row. But it can take a while.

UPS is worse and rarely pay a claim to an individual, but take good care of their Large commercial accounts. 

Fed Ex used to not offer insurance, but had you go through a separate insurance company. I haven't checked in a few years because I have my own insurance.

USPS is severely screwed up these days but they actually do a good job if you consider the huge amount of mail and packages they handle daily. They tried to close our small rural PO a couple years ago, but we got that stopped. I ship multiple packages ever day and have a Fed Ex account and will go with them if USPS ever lets me down.


Now how is the best way to ship stools? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 30, 2013)

the ups driver looked confused the other day when i shipped a part ground to Hawaii ......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> the ups driver looked confused the other day when i shipped a part ground to Hawaii ......



Send me a seat for my truck.


----------



## exSW (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Send me a seat for my truck.



Just one so I know where to sit.


----------



## Blazin (Aug 30, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Send me a seat for my truck.



Heads up! Piece of 4"x 2' long conduit headed yer way! And you need to stand it up BTW to function correctly


----------



## exSW (Sep 3, 2013)

*Recoil starter closer*

I owe the Italian Post an apology.After punching the tracking number into the USPS system I discovered this.Shipped 8/12,processed 8/14,arrived NYC 8/16 finally shipped out of New York YESTERDAY 9/2.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 3, 2013)

exSW said:


> I owe the Italian Post an apology.After punching the tracking number into the USPS system I discovered this.Shipped 8/12,processed 8/14,arrived NYC 8/16 finally shipped out of New York YESTERDAY 9/2.



Might have got hung up in Customs. But that is too long!


----------



## TK (Sep 3, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Heads up! Piece of 4"x 2' long conduit headed yer way! And you need to stand it up BTW to function correctly



That poor conduit will never be seen again :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

TK said:


> That poor conduit will never be seen again :msp_w00t:



Sure helped my posture though.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Sep 3, 2013)

TK said:


> That poor conduit will never be seen again :msp_w00t:




Well....we hope not to see it!


----------



## griffonks (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure helped my posture though.



I never really got that "Gerbiling" thing I think SS used to be into it....


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 3, 2013)

griffonks said:


> I never really got that "Gerbiling" thing I think SS used to be into it....


It ran off.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> It ran off.:hmm3grin2orange:



I can't say I really blame the little feller. :msp_mellow:


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 3, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Well....we hope not to see it!



That's alimentary.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 18, 2013)

Saw this while out for a walk. Thought of this thread. 

Philbert


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 18, 2013)

With my luck Jim Probally transfered from UPS to Fed-ex 
just in time to deliver my "Masterminded" Saws...
Their motto I think is "What can brown do for you?" 
[video=youtube;2Q6_9A90cUk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q6_9A90cUk[/video]


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 22, 2013)

I see you got a new mailbox.


----------

